# The skyfall omega AT on full view on Bond



## snakeinthegear

James Bond's New Watch28th March 2012007's official watch provider Omega have already announced two limited edition models to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the James Bond film series, but fans and collectors have been left to speculate which model Daniel Craig will be wearing in the new film, "Skyfall".According to leak on the WatchUSeek website, which was subsequently removed, the "official Bond watch is a 38.5mm Aqua Terra with a blue dial. Reference number will be 231.10.39.21.03.001. Price is EUR 4.050,- (incl 19% VAT). This is the watch he wears in the movie." An Omega authorized dealer, Ace Jewelers, briefly listed the model matching those details in its 2012 price list, before the entry was also removed.Above: James Bond's new watch - the 38.5mm Aqua Terra (231.10.39.21.03.001)Regular readers may recall an odd rumour that Omega were going to match the colour of the watch to Daniel Craig's eyes. Recent photographs of location shooting also seem to confirm the information.MI6 has seen price lists issued to Omega dealers and can confirm the information is accurate and the watch has an estimated launch date of August 2012.The official Omega website and catalogue does not include the "Skyfall" model (231.10.39.21.03.001) yet, but they do list the model's close relation (231.10.39.21.01.001) which appears to be identical except for the black watch face.


----------



## avatar1

Well, there goes my bank account... :-d

Thanks!:-!


----------



## solesman

Interesting. It looks larger than 38.5mm in those photos. Oh well, we shall see when its finally announced.Do need me some blue.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

solesman said:


> Interesting. It looks larger than 38.5mm in those photos.


Daniel Craig is fit and less than 6' tall. He only looks buff in the movies because he's not standing next to someone who's truly rocked.


----------



## chri

akasnowmaaan said:


> Daniel Craig is fit and less than 6' tall. He only looks buff in the movies because he's not standing next to someone who's truly rocked.


He's not a body builder and he's not overweight, so he obviously doesn't have the 8" wrists needed to make a 38.5 look ridiculously small. The AT wears a bit bigger as well.

At least he's not wearing a 45mm PO anymore:


----------



## scamp007

Nice catch Snakeinthegear, it does seem that our Aqua Terra scoop thread, ( I say 'ours' I mean mine... ;-) ) has become quite notorious, I've seen it mentioned and linked to on quite a few web sites, even though it's gone. 

The AT looks great and goes well with the suit, I still think it's a PO in the pool photo though......


----------



## SerialQiller

I know that there are a lot of WIS here who like the idea of Bond switching to an Aqua Terra because it's more of a 'gentleman's watch' and works better with a stylized suit. But I have to admit that it still kind of bothers me that Bond, the antithesis of a Gentle Man, would feel comfortable wearing a gentleman's watch. When you're role is to be out kicking SMERSH's a$$, it doesn't make sense to wear a watch that can't take a lickin'. He should be wearing something that is thick enough to be used as a weapon, be able to ride bareback on the hulls of submarines, and be able to survive the odd plane crash. 

I know, it's a fictional character who's been known to drive invisible cars and surf tidal wave into North Korea, but it still bugs me a bit that they are going this route with the latest Bond watch.


----------



## HHP

nm


----------



## imranbecks

chri said:


> He's not a body builder and he's not overweight, so he obviously doesn't have the 8" wrists needed to make a 38.5 look ridiculously small. The AT wears a bit bigger as well.
> 
> At least he's not wearing a 45mm PO anymore:


Not that there is anything wrong with that.. It suited him for the less formal scenes he had to do.. I can't imagine him wearing the 42mm PO on bracelet going through all of that rough foot chase and falls.. The bracelet would have been busted up and fallen apart..haha.. Plus that 45mm PO looks really great on the rubber...


----------



## Runitout

SerialQiller said:


> I know that there are a lot of WIS here who like the idea of Bond switching to an Aqua Terra because it's more of a 'gentleman's watch' and works better with a stylized suit. But I have to admit that it still kind of bothers me that Bond, the antithesis of a Gentle Man, would feel comfortable wearing a gentleman's watch. *When you're role is to be out kicking SMERSH's a$$, it doesn't make sense to wear a watch that can't take a lickin'.* He should be wearing something that is thick enough to be used as a weapon, be able to ride bareback on the hulls of submarines, and be able to survive the odd plane crash.
> 
> I know, it's a fictional character who's been known to drive invisible cars and surf tidal wave into North Korea, but it still bugs me a bit that they are going this route with the latest Bond watch.


You can scuba dive in an Aqua Terra. It can do anything the PO can do short of helium diving. That's the point: it's a classy looking watch that can be used, abused and still come up looking suave and sophisticated.

The perfect choice, really.


----------



## SerialQiller

My apologies, I was thinking the Aqua Terra could only do 50m like a Speedy. I see it can go down 150m; certainly deeper that a scuba diver can go. That said, I still find that the bigger more robust watches at least appear to be more survivable in the situations that 007 would find him in.


----------



## hidden by leaves

I'm waiting for Omega to say something about the watches... but I'm liking the old school aviators. I've got a pair of Ray Bans like that (no idea what he's wearing there though) from forever ago, they still look great.


----------



## Dixan

SerialQiller said:


> My apologies, I was thinking the Aqua Terra could only do 50m like a Speedy. I see it can go down 150m; certainly deeper that a scuba diver can go. That said, I still find that the bigger more robust watches at least appear to be more survivable in the situations that 007 would find him in.


You've obviously never handled an 8500 AT. It's quite a bit of machinery. It's essentially a diver's watch without the rotating bezel and helium release valve.

I agree completely with what Runitout wrote. The current generation Aqua Terra is a tough, do-it-all piece of equipment that Bond can rely on in pretty much any situation, much as he himself is to his employers, MI6. In other words, the watch and the character are a perfect fit. ;-)


----------



## SerialQiller

Dixan said:


> You've obviously never handled an 8500 AT. It's quite a bit of machinery. It's essentially a diver's watch without the rotating bezel and helium release valve.
> 
> I agree completely with what Runitout wrote. The current generation Aqua Terra is a tough, do-it-all piece of equipment that Bond can rely on in pretty much any situation, much as he himself is to his employers, MI6. In other words, the watch and the character are a perfect fit. ;-)


Ya I played with one when I was buying my PO 9300 Chrono a few weeks back. I'm not saying I'm not a fan of the AT's because they are gorgeous. I've just always seen Bond as having more of a robust watch over the years. Meh, I'm pretty sure he's got more than one watch in this movie anyway. He did in the last two movies.


----------



## scamp007

For those of you who are on twitter, check out @bondwatches (Dell Deaton of JamesBondWatches.com), have a look through the tweets from the last couple of weeks and see how many times WUS gets mentioned.... ;-)


----------



## teeritz

SerialQiller said:


> My apologies, I was thinking the Aqua Terra could only do 50m like a Speedy. I see it can go down 150m; certainly deeper that a scuba diver can go. That said, I still find that the bigger more robust watches at least appear to be more survivable in the situations that 007 would find him in.


Personally, I think Bond wearing an AT in this next film works perfectly. It links the cinematic 007 to the literary one. Nice choice, and yes, I think he'll be wearing more than one Omega model in "Skyfall", based on Agent Scamp's post a while ago, showing DC sitting on the edge of a pool wearing what looks like a PO. I got a sneaking suspicion that it's at the beginning of the film and the scene shows Bond swimming 900 laps or so in the MI6 gympool before M arrives to introduce him to Miss Moneypenny. 
It wouldn't surprise me if there's a scene in the film with Bond dressed in drag just so they can clamp a LadyMatic onto his wrist. 
Cynical, ain't I?


----------



## harry1976

scamp007 said:


> For those of you who are on twitter, check out @bondwatches (Dell Deaton of JamesBondWatches.com), have a look through the tweets from the last couple of weeks and see how many times WUS gets mentioned.... ;-)


Indeed he does - and not in a nice way.
I started a thread a few weeks ago in which I exposed Delbert Deaton for the charlatan he actually is - I wonder if he read that?


----------



## drunken monkey

nothing to do with the watch but I can already see the UK high street menswear stores having more grey/charcoal pinstripes suits on their shelves.


----------



## Muffnbluff

chri said:


> He's not a body builder and he's not overweight, so he obviously doesn't have the 8" wrists needed to make a 38.5 look ridiculously small. The AT wears a bit bigger as well.
> 
> At least he's not wearing a 45mm PO anymore:


I'm pretty sure he wore a 42mm PO, not a 45mm.


----------



## Vertec

Muffnbluff said:


> I'm pretty sure he wore a 42mm PO, not a 45mm.


It was a 45.5mm seen here on a rubber strap. The next movie had him wearing a 42mm PO on the bracelet.


----------



## RacingGreen

That sequence of pictures is a great example of the optical illusions that often figure in watch size threads. The AT looks much bigger in the fourth picture than it does in all the others.


----------



## tomr

Vertec said:


> It was a 45.5mm seen here on a rubber strap. The next movie had him wearing a 42mm PO on the bracelet.


I can't find the referenced article, but I do recall reading that Daniel Craig refused to wear the 45mm PO, stating that it was too large on his wrist.


----------



## scamp007

tomr said:


> I can't find the referenced article, but I do recall reading that Daniel Craig refused to wear the 45mm PO, stating that it was too large on his wrist.


In QoS he dropped to the 42, but it was definitely a 45 in Casino Royale, they're listed in the James Bond section on Omega's web site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vertec

tomr said:


> I can't find the referenced article, but I do recall reading that Daniel Craig refused to wear the 45mm PO, stating that it was too large on his wrist.


Even the Omega FAQ states it was the 45.5 on rubber strap. OMEGA Watches: FAQ

Back on topic, I really like the AT in 38.5mm and I think it is a very good size for Daniel Craig.


----------



## Dixan

Not to bring metaphysics into the discussion, but wouldn't it be funny if D. Craig, at one point prior to the decision being made about which size 8500 AT to wear, was influenced (if even in the slightest) by online discussions, such as the ones we often have here, about this very subject? We know he's a watch enthusiast, and we know there are a finite number of places on the internet where discussions about such topics take place (often replete with detailed comparison photos, etc.). It's absolutely possible he could have been inspired to go with one size or the other by discussions such as the very one we're now having — which itself is being influenced by his/Omega/MGM's decision to go with the smaller watch.... ;-)


----------



## solesman

I have been searching for hi res versions of these photos but to no avail. To the OP, where did you find these photos?


----------



## Perseus

Is anyone else curious why pictures are allowed now, but the other thread was removed? 

Anyway, I LOVE the new Bond movies. I'll be at the movies with a big smile while rocking my PO and driving my silver Acura...I mean Aston Martin.


----------



## HHP

Perseus, I am not OP but I found them here James Bond Movie Skyfall Takes Over London - Pictures - Zimbio


----------



## solesman

Thanks HHP. I'm sure the original size pics will turn up soon. I wonder if Omega have told him to show it off or whether he was just adjusting his cuff? Omega secrecy seems somewhat different to say that of Apple.


----------



## SerialQiller

Perseus said:


> Is anyone else curious why pictures are allowed now, but the other thread was removed?
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE the new Bond movies. I'll be at the movies with a big smile while rocking my PO and driving my silver Acura...I mean Aston Martin.


The original post was removed because XXX (who had privileged info based on his employment) confirmed what the watch was going to be when there was an embargo. I guess it was removed because he was an Omega official without official permission to confirm which watch it would be. The pics can stay up cus they are public access.


----------



## scamp007

I think everyone knows now what he's wearing in the London/Scotland scenes, so no real point in going out of their way to keep hiding it. 

I still strongly suspect, like Casino Royale, Omega have another Skyfall watch up their sleeve... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves

SerialQiller said:


> The original post was removed because xxx confirmed what the watch was going to be when there was an embargo. I guess it was removed because he was an Omega official without official permission to confirm which watch it would be. The pics can stay up cus they are public access.


And so you've gone and announced it again?

My apologies, but I'm not aware of any official announcement, and therefore the embargo stands.


----------



## RacingGreen

scamp007 said:


> I think everyone knows now what he's wearing in the London/Scotland scenes, so no real point in going out of their way to keep hiding it.
> 
> I still strongly suspect, like Casino Royale, Omega have another Skyfall watch up their sleeve...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree; and I'd put my money on the Blue PO - although that would but DC back in an XL, which according to a post above he wouldn't like.


----------



## drunken monkey

Dixan said:


> Not to bring metaphysics into the discussion, but wouldn't it be funny if D. Craig, at one point prior to the decision being made about which size 8500 AT to wear, was influenced (if even in the slightest) by online discussions, such as the ones we often have here, about this very subject?


colour me cynical but chances are, the switch to a different model is to make as many models a "Bond watch" as possible.


----------



## Vicious49

drunken monkey said:


> colour me cynical but chances are, the switch to a different model is to make as many models a "Bond watch" as possible.


I think so too.

'We need to increase AT sales! But how?'
'Have Bond wear it. Problem solved.'


----------



## dispensary_diver

I really hope the PO would be the main watch 007 wears in other scenes. Having him switching through Omega's collection is very unlike Bond.


----------



## snakeinthegear

solesman said:


> I have been searching for hi res versions of these photos but to no avail. To the OP, where did you find these photos?


Daniel Craig Photos - James Bond Movie Skyfall Takes Over London - Zimbio

Scroll through the pics.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Vicious49 said:


> I think so too.
> 
> 'We need to increase AT sales! But how?'
> 'Have Bond wear it. Problem solved.'


Gee, a _brand ambassador_ promoting product! Stop the presses! :roll:

What do you think Omega should do with such figures?


----------



## Vicious49

hidden by leaves said:


> Gee, a _brand ambassador_ promoting product! Stop the presses! :roll:
> 
> What do you think Omega should do with such figures?


I'm missing the point of your post or your self perceived witty retort. Feel free to elaborate and I'll feel free to ignore you.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Vicious49 said:


> I'm missing the point of your post or your self perceived witty retort. Feel free to elaborate and I'll feel free to ignore you.


You're missing more than my point. In all seriousness, what do you think the purpose of Omega's brand ambassadors is? You may not like them (for whatever reason), but that doesn't inform a basis for criticizing them for doing exactly what Omega acquired them for.

My apologies if you don't know what a brand ambassador is. Omega has a section on them on their website if you want to learn more.


----------



## Ramblin man

This will become a popular model for Bond and Omega enthusiasts alike.


----------



## Vicious49

hidden by leaves said:


> You're missing more than my point. In all seriousness, what do you think the purpose of Omega's brand ambassadors is? You may not like them (for whatever reason), but that doesn't inform a basis for criticizing them for doing exactly what Omega acquired them for.
> 
> My apologies if you don't know what a brand ambassador is. Omega has a section on them on their website if you want to learn more.


Wow, thanks for explaining that to me, where would i be without you. When you get off your high horse or know it all attitude, perhaps you'll see that nowhere was I criticizing them. I was just stating how i imagined it went down. That if omega wants to increase sales of a particular model, one of the easiest ways is to have James bond wear it as opposed to having Sergio Garcia or one of their other band embarrass doors or whatever it was you were explaining to me. Silly me, I already forgot.

I was going to edit my comments in case you were being serious. But then I thought more about it and think its even worse if you are being serious. Because that means you truly over estimate your intelligence or comprehension level compared to others if you believe that you know something simple like that and think others do not. I'm new to watches, not the English language.


----------



## Dixan

Vicious49 said:


> Wow, thanks for explaining that to me, where would i be without you. When you get off your high horse or know it all attitude, perhaps you'll see that nowhere was I criticizing them. I was just stating how i imagined it went down. That if omega wants to increase sales of a particular model, one of the easiest ways is to have James bond wear it as opposed to having Sergio Garcia or one of their other band embarrass doors or whatever it was you were explaining to me. Silly me, I already forgot.
> 
> I was going to edit my comments in case you were being serious. But then I thought more about it and think its even worse if you are being serious. Because that means you truly over estimate your intelligence or comprehension level compared to others if you believe that you know something simple like that and think others do not. I'm new to watches, not the English language.


Wow, what's with all the noobs coming in with such heavy attitudes these days? :roll:


----------



## Dixan

drunken monkey said:


> colour me cynical but chances are, the switch to a different model is to make as many models a "Bond watch" as possible.


Cynic!

Sorry, you basically asked me to call you one.


----------



## Vicious49

Dixan said:


> Wow, what's with all the noobs coming in with such heavy attitudes these days? :roll:


Whats up with all the old posters being pretentious?


----------



## Dixan

Vicious49 said:


> Whats up with all the old posters being pretentious?


I saw no pretense at all, from established members, in the previous exchange, and none should be registered here. I do see an overly sensitive noob posting with fists flying, though. Oh, and welcome to the forum.... :roll:


----------



## Vicious49

Dixan said:


> I saw no pretense at all, from established members, in the previous exchange, and none should be registered here. I do see an overly sensitive noob posting with fists flying, though. Oh, and welcome to the forum.... :roll:


You seem to see a lot. You also seem to have a lot of opinions you state as facts and subtly try to put others down. Don't think I havent been following the quartz AT thread. You're not the only one who 'sees' things. You also seem to try and put smileys behind your snarky comments like that suddenly makes them ok. Maybe you can try tossing an occasional 'lol' in there too.


----------



## Dixan

Vicious49 said:


> You seem to see a lot. You also seem to have a lot of opinions you state as facts and subtly try to put others down. Don't think I havent been following the quartz AT thread. You're not the only one who 'sees' things. You also seem to try and put smileys behind your snarky comments like that suddenly makes them ok. Maybe you can try tossing an occasional 'lol' in there too.


Lol.


----------



## Runitout

Ahem...

So... how about that new Aqua Terra, hey? Nice shade of blue?


----------



## Vicious49

Dixan said:


> Lol.


Hahaha. That was an awesome response. It got me to chuckle.

Seriously, I'm not really trying to argue with anyone. I just hate it when someone sits there and tries to insult my intelligence. If that happens, of course I'm going to defend myself. I really don't care about little minute details and the inner workings of watches as most of you and i never will. I just read threads on here hoping to learn as much as I can about the watches I have or am thinking of getting. But even then I'm trying to learn about issues the watches might have or possibly seeing images of them on a different strap. So if someone claims to know more about watches than me, it's almost certainly true. If that makes me a noob, so be it.


----------



## Vicious49

Runitout said:


> Ahem...
> 
> So... how about that new Aqua Terra, hey? Nice shade of blue?


The AT Is really nice. I'm hoping it's not the new Bond watch because that might be the last straw that pushes me over the edge in wanting one. Yes, I'm one of the masses that type of marketing has an effect on.


----------



## Dixan

Vicious49 said:


> Hahaha. That was an awesome response. It got me to chuckle.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not really trying to argue with anyone. I just hate it when someone sits there and tries to insult my intelligence. If that happens, of course I'm going to defend myself. I really don't care about little minute details and the inner workings of watches as most of you and i never will. I just read threads on here hoping to learn as much as I can about the watches I have or am thinking of getting. But even then I'm trying to learn about issues the watches might have or possibly seeing images of them on a different strap. So if someone claims to know more about watches than me, it's almost certainly true. If that makes me a noob, so be it.


Hehe. You basically set me up for it. Hey, man, fair response, though I maintain HBL wasn't goading you or insulting you in any way. This time, for real, welcome to the forum. |>


----------



## Vicious49

Dixan said:


> Hehe. You basically set me up for it. Hey, man, fair response, though I maintain HBL wasn't goading you or insulting you in any way. This time, for real, welcome to the forum. |>


It seemed like he was being condescending but I'm sure you know him or his posting habits better than I.

Ive learned a lot just from reading this forum the past few weeks. The knowledge some of you have about watches is incredible. I don't see myself ever caring that much about them but we all have our hobbies. Some of you have owned 30 different watches, I've owned 30 different paintball guns.

The AT is a gorgeous watch but not as versatile looking as the previous Bond watches so lets wait and see if it is true. I'm guessing there will be more than just the AT in the film. I think they'll have him wearing the PO in some of the higher action scenes.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Vicious49 said:


> The AT Is really nice. I'm hoping it's not the new Bond watch because that might be the last straw that pushes me over the edge in wanting one. Yes, I'm one of the masses that type of marketing has an effect on.


Well prepare to be pushed or better yet jump. The AT is the primary and definitive Bond watch in SF. Like you, I feel the need in wanting to buy this watch because I'm a Bond geek and in all honesty, its a tremendous-looking wrist watch.


----------



## hks3sgte

AT = WTF


----------



## scamp007

Vicious49 said:


> The AT is a gorgeous watch but not as versatile looking as the previous Bond watches so lets wait and see if it is true. I'm guessing there will be more than just the AT in the film. I think they'll have him wearing the PO in some of the higher action scenes.


It would certainly appear from what we know so far that the AT is indeed the 'Main' Skyfall watch and is certainly used for a large portion of the film, bear in mind DC has been filming in that exact outfit, dust and all for 2 months, I could explain more, but there would be spoilers galore with regard to the plot.

He's certainly in casual attire in the early scenes, I would guess that's when we'll see a Planet Ocean, the pic below, as difficult as it is to make out, doesn't seem to be an Aqua Terra.

By the way 'Vicious 49', welcome to the forum, I take it the log in name 'FluffyBunnykins' wasn't available...... ;-)


----------



## teeritz

dispensary_diver said:


> I really hope the PO would be the main watch 007 wears in other scenes. Having him switching through Omega's collection is very unlike Bond.


Agreed. And welcome to the forum from a fellow Melburnian! Or is it Melbournian, I'm never sure.


----------



## teeritz

snakeinthegear said:


> Well prepare to be pushed or better yet jump. The AT is the primary and definitive Bond watch in SF. Like you, I feel the need in wanting to buy this watch because I'm a Bond geek and in all honesty, its a tremendous-looking wrist watch.


Bond geeks rule! I can still recall the Roger Moore years when I had a hard time admitting to being a Bond fan, often having to get on the defensive by saying stuff like; "Yeah, but the Sean Connery ones were good, and I like the books, too."










Yes, it's the 1st Gen AT, but you get the gist.



hks3sgte said:


> AT = WTF


Ah, don't knock it till you tried it. ;-) Bond wearing an AT makes perfect sense. Henchmen with steel teeth, carved out volcanoes, invisible cars, Star Wars-style battles in outer space, and nobody bats an eyelid. Put an AquaTerra on Bond's wrist and there's an uproar.
Bond (in the movies, especially) is an action-man character in a tailored suit. The AT is a robust watch with a dress watch look. 
A perfect match.

And one more. In glorious black & white.










One day, I'm gonna take a decent picture of this watch's dial even if it kills me.

Oh, where are my manners? Thanks for posting up the new photos of DC on set, Snake!


----------



## Vicious49

snakeinthegear said:


> Well prepare to be pushed or better yet jump. The AT is the primary and definitive Bond watch in SF. Like you, I feel the need in wanting to buy this watch because I'm a Bond geek and in all honesty, its a tremendous-looking wrist watch.


I'll end up getting it at some point then. It will be a while though. I'm picking up the 2500 PO right before it's being discontinued as well as the SMP quartz. I'll most likely end up doing the same with the AT. I like to make sure stuff is well tested before I finally pull the trigger on it. Heck, I have yet to buy an iPhone.


----------



## Statick

teeritz said:


> Bond geeks rule! I can still recall the Roger Moore years when I had a hard time admitting to being a Bond fan, often having to get on the defensive by saying stuff like; "Yeah, but the Sean Connery ones were good, and I like the books, too."


No doubt, Roger Moore wasn't a terrible Bond, but he certainly stuck with the role a tad too long and was handed some questionable scripts. It's great that we had Timothy Dalton to follow up. And great choice of book, too. At times, I think Fleming's writings of James Bond are better suited to the short story form. Quantum of Solace, though it's a farcry from a typical Bond story, is probably my favourite.

The Aqua Terra, along with the Planet Ocean, is a great choice for this character. I'm a tad curious as to what Javier Bardem's character will be wearing. Something from one of Swatch Group's labels I imagine,that was the case with LeChiffre.


----------



## snakeinthegear

No problem @Teeritz. Those are some beautiful shots by the way. I bought the blackish/dark grey version of the Skyfall watch (quartz version though) as it's much cheaper by about 3 grand or so. However, like a slave to consumerism I have to buy the blue face version when it goes on sale. These are mad times we live in. Mad. If my GF finds out by planned purchase she'll put out a hit on me.


----------



## scamp007

I'd have to agree that the AT is as close to the literary Bond as we can get from Omega's current line up, and as it's the 50th Anniversary, maybe they have genuinely sat down and thought about what watch would be in the best traditions of bond, I know it doesn't have 'Big phosphorous numerals' but it's pretty close to the original Explorer Fleming wore (thanks M4tt, up yours Dell), I think it really goes with Daniel Craig's overall Bond look and I'm looking forward to seeing one in the flesh.

And Tee, is there ever a better time for us Bond geeks than when they're shooting a new one, the anticipation is starting to build nicely.... ;-)


----------



## solesman

I'm just hoping that the AT dial is a slightly lighter shade than that of the blue AT 2500. I'm seriously falling for these teak dials and blue seems an ideal colour.


----------



## tomazzl

The blue AT seems to be in 38.5mm only. Unfortunately a bit to small for me and my 8inch wrists but will be perfect for those with smaller wrists


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> I'd have to agree that the AT is as close to the literary Bond as we can get from Omega's current line up, and as it's the 50th Anniversary, maybe they have genuinely sat down and thought about what watch would be in the best traditions of bond, I know it doesn't have 'Big phosphorous numerals' but it's pretty close to the original Explorer Fleming wore (thanks M4tt, up yours Dell), I think it really goes with Daniel Craig's overall Bond look and I'm looking forward to seeing one in the flesh.
> 
> *And Tee, is there ever a better time for us Bond geeks than when they're shooting a new one, the anticipation is starting to build nicely....* ;-)


Yes, to paraphrase that dreadful line from "The World is Not Enough", Christmas comes twice when it's a Bond year.


----------



## imranbecks

tomazzl said:


> The blue AT seems to be in 38.5mm only. Unfortunately a bit to small for me and my 8inch wrists but will be perfect for those with smaller wrists


Really? Kinda odd for Omega not to release it in 41mm... But a 38.5mm shd fit me nicely too seeing as my most recent purchase of a 39mm Seiko 5 (which looks similar to the Aqua Terra), fits my wrist just abt right.. Definitely the smallest watch in my collection but it surprisingly fits me nicely and looks great.. A Skyfall Aqua Terra would look twice as good!


----------



## solesman

My old 2500 blue AT was 39.2mm but I'm hoping this new AT may wear a little larger? Here's to hoping that's the case. Maybe I should visit an AD and try on a grey or silver 8500 At in 38.5 for size? Could be damaging being the impatient sod that I'am! I'll end up buying one as a stop gap till the blue AT is released.


----------



## imranbecks

solesman said:


> My old 2500 blue AT was 39.2mm but I'm hoping this new AT may wear a little larger? Here's to hoping that's the case. Maybe I should visit an AD and try on a grey or silver 8500 At in 38.5 for size? Could be damaging being the impatient sod that I'am! I'll end up buying one as a stop gap till the blue AT is released.


Haha.. Go to the AD and try on either the black/gray or silver 38.5 AT so you will get the idea on the sizing.. But don't get it just yet! Wait till the blue AT is released...!!! Judging from the blue dial Omega has released on their Olympic AT and Hour Vision, believe me, the Skyfall AT blue dial will look really beautiful.. Or you can just get the Seiko 5 blue like I did whilst waiting for the blue AT..hahaha..


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> My old 2500 blue AT was 39.2mm but I'm hoping this new AT may wear a little larger? Here's to hoping that's the case. Maybe I should visit an AD and try on a grey or silver 8500 At in 38.5 for size? Could be damaging being the impatient sod that I'am! I'll end up buying one as a stop gap till the blue AT is released.


Don't do it! I've have a condition that makes it impossible for me to visit a dealer without buying a watch and I suspect you may suffer from same...


----------



## solesman

I here you Chris. It's calling my name. I have a teak dial obsession developing!


----------



## aardvarkbark

teeritz said:


>


Well, if you haven't heard, it doesn't matter whether it was shaken or stirred......it's Heineken in Skyfall. I'm not sure how to interpret the move to the AT concurrent with the move to beer. At least he's keeping the working button-holes on his suit sleeves. Product placement revenue rules the day in Hollywood.


----------



## imranbecks

Ummm, Bond will still have his Martini fix in Skyfall. Heineken was also apart of Casino Royale and we did see Bond drink at least 3 glasses of Martini in that movie..


----------



## Runitout

aardvarkbark said:


> Well, if you haven't heard, it doesn't matter whether it was shaken or stirred......it's Heineken in Skyfall. I'm not sure how to interpret the move to the AT concurrent with the move to beer. At least he's keeping the working button-holes on his suit sleeves. Product placement revenue rules the day in Hollywood.


I'm pretty sure that Heineken has been involved since the bad old days of ueber-product placement; ie, the Brosnan era. Who could forget the chase scene in 'Tomorrow Never Dies' when a whole wall of Heineken is knocked over by a motorbike (I clearly can't remember it very well, but it was 15 years ago!). So the move to beer occurred a long time ago. I just wish it were a nicer beer than Heineken. Surely if Bond is to drink a lager, it would be a nice Czech Pilsner?

Edit - I also seem to recall that Brosnan had to drink Smirnoff Vodka, poor fellow. As to product placement generally, this: http://legendsofbeer.wordpress.com/2009/01/05/10-most-shameless-movie-product-placements-for-beer/ is worth looking at, but doesn't include perhaps the most shameless product placement I have ever seen for beer - in the film _Swordfish. _


----------



## GaryF

Muddy250 said:


> Don't do it! I've have a condition that makes it impossible for me to visit a dealer without buying a watch and I suspect you may suffer from same...


i managed to cure that condition by getting married and having kids.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

GaryF said:


> i managed to cure that condition by getting married and having kids.


 That's some logic! It doesn't sound like a less expensive proposition


----------



## Radionx

Muddy250 said:


> Don't do it! I've have a condition that makes it impossible for me to visit a dealer without buying a watch and I suspect you may suffer from same...


Lol...You, Me, solesman and 90% of this forum suffer from this illness.


----------



## Split Second

dispensary_diver said:


> I really hope the PO would be the main watch 007 wears in other scenes. Having him switching through Omega's collection is very unlike Bond.


Think the PO suited Craig/Bond quite nicely, actually.


----------



## zerophase

On the lastest interview for ET about Skyfall: Exclusive Secret Visit to New Bond Flick 'Skyfall' | ETonline.com

he is wearing a very different watch on what seems to be a nato strap? can anyone identify this?


----------



## FOOGauzie

zerophase said:


> On the lastest interview for ET about Skyfall: Exclusive Secret Visit to New Bond Flick 'Skyfall' | ETonline.com
> 
> he is wearing a very different watch on what seems to be a nato strap? can anyone identify this?


Original vintage Seamaster 300 date on Bond military strap.


----------



## imranbecks

Fascinating.. How many watches is Bond gonna wear in this movie? 3? Or is this just his personal watch? Maybe this was before he was prepped for filming, hence his personal attire and watch...


----------



## zerophase

Jake B said:


> Original vintage Seamaster 300 date on Bond military strap.


That's what I thought it was but I wanted additional confirmation. I wonder if it's in the movie.


----------



## FOOGauzie

zerophase said:


> That's what I thought it was but I wanted additional confirmation. I wonder if it's in the movie.


I'd say most probably not...DC just happens to also be a watch collector. He seems to have quite a selection of Omega and Rolex watches.


----------



## Ricky T

My computer is running slow, so I haven't gone through all 5 pages of discussions. I found this picture of Bond and the new movie on yahoo.










It looks like a Planet Ocean to me with the black bezel and the helium release valve.


----------



## sneakertinker

Ricky T said:


> My computer is running slow, so I haven't gone through all 5 pages of discussions. I found this picture of Bond and the new movie on yahoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a Planet Ocean to me with the black bezel and the helium release valve.


You do know that pictures is from QoS right?...From the early part of the film where Bond is chasing the Quantum thug over roof tops etc...


----------



## zerophase

SMH... this isn't the first time I've seen this happen. People very routinely post photos from the other movies. KEEP UP WITH YOUR BOND NEWS.


----------



## Kunnp

Hi everyone!!I've seen the on set pictures of the Aqua Terra but I was wondering where did the


----------



## Kunnp

blue Planet Ocean rumor came from??


----------



## Ricky T

sneakertinker said:


> You do know that pictures is from QoS right?...From the early part of the film where Bond is chasing the Quantum thug over roof tops etc...


I did not know. I only saw Quantum once so please forgive me. Regards.


----------



## GaryF

Jake B said:


> Original vintage Seamaster 300 date on Bond military strap.


Looks he really knows his watches. Respect is due.


----------



## harry1976

Kunnp said:


> blue Planet Ocean rumor came from??


The 'swimming pool' photo showed him wearing what appeared to be a PO on a rubber strap.


----------



## scamp007

That looks like the 'True Bond' NATO he's got on it as well, which I suspect is no coincidence! ( on the vintage Seamaster in the interview I mean )


----------



## chri

That picture is really similar to those of him wearing the vintage Sub on the gray/black Bond NATO that's floating around--it looks like he's going for the same look, but with an Omega this time.


----------



## iinsic

Jake B said:


> Original vintage Seamaster 300 date on Bond military strap.


Hmmmmm :think: ... Might this presage the introduction of a SM300 replica by Omega (after all, they've shut down Watchco's operation, a wise preamble)? Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## FOOGauzie

iinsic said:


> Hmmmmm :think: ... Might this presage the introduction of a SM300 replica by Omega (after all, they've shut down Watchco's operation, a wise preamble)? Fingers crossed!!!


Dunno...He's also been seen wearing vintage Rolex Sub on Bond strap, and other vintage pieces. Can always hope, though....but isn't that what the Planet Ocean is, after all?


----------



## Dent99

We all knew that Craig is watch fan but this recent pic, I think, confirms he is definitely a WIS. I can just imagine him perusing through forums such as this trying to locate the authentically styled Goldfinger strap. It looks the same colour and with the correct cloth keeper no less. He really is into his watches isn't he? I would love to know what he has in his collection.


----------



## iinsic

Jake B said:


> Can always hope, though....but isn't that what the Planet Ocean is, after all?


Was. The PO 8500 has changed enough to look only _slightly_ like the SM300. The PO 2500 was a much closer rendering. I know they can't possibly sell many PloProfs, but they still keep the watch in the lineup. A SM300 might cannibalize some SMP and PO sales, but serious watch fans already own both. A "replica" SM300 (since they also identify the SM1200 as a replica of the SM600) would be a watch many Omega fans would _add_ to their collections, not replace.

How cool would that be, Jake? SM300 reissue on mesh with the PloProf clasp! As you say, we can always hope. ;-)

Rob


----------



## snakeinthegear

For those of us that are Bond movie fanatics...

Trailer out May 25

Sony took delivery of the trailer for the 23rd Bond film, Skyfall, earlier in the week. It will be attached to all the prints of Men In Black III, which comes out here on May 25.

Read more: Bridget Jones musical plunged into confusion as Sheridan Smith pulls out of show | Mail Online


----------



## solesman

Hmmm. not too long to wait. Looking forward to this movie very much. I'm sure hoping its a better than QOS. Maybe we will see a glint of AT in the trailer too!


----------



## zerophase

It's definitely going to be better than QoS. Even Daniel admitted that he was basically a bit embarrassed making QoS because he knew it was crap. It was filmed during the writers strike so he and the director basically had to come up with their own lines for the movie.


----------



## solesman

Damn it. Had I known that I would of offered myself up for a scene or two haha!


----------



## scamp007

zerophase said:


> It's definitely going to be better than QoS. Even Daniel admitted that he was basically a bit embarrassed making QoS because he knew it was crap. It was filmed during the writers strike so he and the director basically had to come up with their own lines for the movie.


I think DC now just looks much more comfortable, he knows he's got an amazing production team, great director, stunning cast and he's intelligent enough to take on board previous criticism and learn from it, from what I know so far, I think Skyfall is going to be spectacular.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## solesman

I'm really excited about it. It's been a tradition of mine to go to the cinema and watch the latest Bond and this year will be no different. I do enjoy DC as Bond. Brings a rawness that I really enjoy.


----------



## scamp007

solesman said:


> I'm really excited about it. It's been a tradition of mine to go to the cinema and watch the latest Bond and this year will be no different. I do enjoy DC as Bond. Brings a rawness that I really enjoy.


Yeah, totally agree, I don't subscribe to the too short, too blonde rubbish, Bond is very much an attitude and DC has it down, I'm thinking this will be the definitive Craig Bond movie.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## copperjohn

zerophase said:


> It's definitely going to be better than QoS. Even Daniel admitted that he was basically a bit embarrassed making QoS because he knew it was crap. It was filmed during the writers strike so he and the director basically had to come up with their own lines for the movie.


Ya know, I liked QoS as far as action and direction they went with Bond. Scenes were great. However, the whole plot-line about water was weak. At some point they should have at least shown that water fountain starting to flow again.


----------



## scamp007

copperjohn said:


> Ya know, I liked QoS as far as action and direction they went with Bond. Scenes were great. However, the whole plot-line about water was weak. At some point they should have at least shown that water fountain starting to flow again.


That's a pretty good point, they did leave that a little unfinished, I enjoyed QoS overall though, it may well be one of the most stylish Bonds to date in my opinion, terrific tailoring from Tom Ford, some great set pieces, my biggest gripe is that we didn't see more of the wonderful Strawberry Fields, Gemma Arterton, well, I could go on for hours... ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## solesman

Yep the attitude is key to me. PB was a little to suave or wet to me. I liked DC very much in Casino Royale. Loved the fight in the toilet and the one later with the guys on stairs with the sword. Really brutal!



scamp007 said:


> Yeah, totally agree, I don't subscribe to the too short, too blonde rubbish, Bond is very much an attitude and DC has it down, I'm thinking this will be the definitive Craig Bond movie.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## teeritz

"QoS" had a very promising start. Watch the car chase again with the volume turned up a little. And the chase across the tiled rooftops of Siena was great. After that, the film had a steady decline. Although Marc Forster's use of earth, water, air and fire motifs was an interesting approach.

As for DC wearing the SM300 on a TrueBond strap, well it's nice to know that, after a lifetime of me wanting to be Bond, I could almost believe that Bond wants to be _me!
_I had a 42mm PO way before Bond wore one in "QoS", and I've been rocking this look on-and-off for a couple of years;










(Yes, I'm late to the party. Personal stuff going on, but this forum provides a much-needed break from all that, so I thank you all.)


----------



## imranbecks

Dent99 said:


> We all knew that Craig is watch fan but this recent pic, I think, confirms he is definitely a WIS. I can just imagine him perusing through forums such as this trying to locate the authentically styled Goldfinger strap. It looks the same colour and with the correct cloth keeper no less. He really is into his watches isn't he? I would love to know what he has in his collection.


He is probably a member of this forum... With a username that isn't very obvious and keeping a low profile..


----------



## SerialQiller

imranbecks said:


> He is probably a member of this forum... With a username that isn't very obvious and keeping a low profile..


LOL, good catch Imran. Yes, I am Daniel Craig. I figured if Bond couldn't be called a 'SerialQiller', who could? The man has a body count in the thousands. I threw in the 'Q' for Quantum (the latest incarnation of SMERSH) as a lark. Anyway, I appreciate all of the kind words about my movies and sorry about Solace; as said earlier, writers strike. But I'm sure you'll love Skyfall. We're very proud of it.


----------



## dispensary_diver

Read from the papers that Bond will be trading his trademark shaken-not-stirred martini for a glass of Heineken as another product placement. Still, I'm still dying to see this movie.


----------



## teeritz

What has always made the character of Bond special was the fact that he was a different kind of hero. You and I drink beer. Bond drinks Vodka Martinis. In the movies, anyway. In Fleming's books, he basically consumed up to half a bottle of spirits per day to help wash down the fifty to sixty cigarettes a day. I always wondered where he found the time.
Hollywood action heroes drink beer. Bond drinks Martinis. Leave the Heineken for John McLaine and Martin Riggs. Despite Daniel Craig's definitive re-boot of the character, Bond can never be blue-collar. That would make him too much like the rest of us. 
I'm greatly looking forward to "Skyfall", but I can already see that I'll have to work pretty hard not to trip over all the product placement.


----------



## avatar1

Is it proven that Bond himself will have to drink a Heineken..? 
Could be the ladies, could be the bad guy... or maybe Q branch equips him with a Heineken bottle that is indeed poisonous...


----------



## chri

I think Bond can drink Heineken *and* martinis. It's like saying he needs to be wearing Church's the entire time and can never put on a pair of Nikes.


----------



## teeritz

Bond was seen sucking back a beer in the cantina with Felix Leiter in "QoS" and it worked in the context and locale of that scene, but if we see Bond sitting in a swanky restaurant and he orders a Heineken, then I'm gonna scream. It would be totally against character. Daniel Craig or no Daniel Craig, it doesn't fit the template of who Bond is.


----------



## GaryF

teeritz said:


> Bond was seen sucking back a beer in the cantina with Felix Leiter in "QoS" and it worked in the context and locale of that scene, but if we see Bond sitting in a swanky restaurant and he orders a Heineken, then I'm gonna scream. It would be totally against character. Daniel Craig or no Daniel Craig, it doesn't fit the template of who Bond is.


I'm pretty relaxed. The last two films have done a pretty good job of keeping Bond cool. Ironically, given the nature of this thread, the only piece of product placement that grated on me was the the "Rolex?" "Omega." scene in CR.


----------



## hidden by leaves

GaryF said:


> I'm pretty relaxed. The last two films have done a pretty good job of keeping Bond cool. Ironically, given the nature of this thread, the only piece of product placement that grated on me was the the "Rolex?" "Omega." scene in CR.


That scene always bugged me. Not because of Craig's weird pronunciation or any product placement issue, but because it awkwardly broke the internal logic of the movie's characters at that point. Vesper's knowledge and skill in observation would allow her to recognize the/an Omega (or a Rolex) easily.


----------



## Muddy250

SerialQiller said:


> LOL, good catch Imran. Yes, I am Daniel Craig. I figured if Bond couldn't be called a 'SerialQiller', who could? The man has a body count in the thousands. I threw in the 'Q' for Quantum (the latest incarnation of SMERSH) as a lark. Anyway, I appreciate all of the kind words about my movies and sorry about Solace; as said earlier, writers strike. But I'm sure you'll love Skyfall. We're very proud of it.


 I'm Daniel Craig...!


----------



## iinsic

No, *I* am Spartacus! ;-)


----------



## Muddy250

iinsic said:


> No, *I* am Spartacus! ;-)


That was even quicker than I thought it would be!


----------



## SerialQiller

Muddy250 said:


> I'm Daniel Craig...!


Well, if 6 people can be Bond, I'm sure a couple of us can be Daniel Craig...


----------



## Muddy250

SerialQiller said:


> Well, if 6 people can be Bond, I'm sure a couple of us can be Daniel Craig...


Why not!


----------



## snakeinthegear

QoS looked to start if great. The amazing opening car chase was ruined by the scenes being butchered by the editors and the action overall was just all over the place and at times hard to see what was going on. QoS had a few great scenes, I loved seeing Bond's PO on display when ever it was visible bit the film overall for me was underwhelming and a disappointing followup to CR for me. SF so far, looks to be amazing and I do hope it's as good as it's being hyped u to be. I can't wait to get my hands on this new AT Bond watch but until then I'll stick to my PO.


----------



## Muddy250

GaryF said:


> i managed to cure that condition by getting married and having kids.


I did that too. It's only a temporary fix...


----------



## copperjohn

hidden by leaves said:


> That scene always bugged me. Not because of Craig's weird pronunciation or any product placement issue, but because it awkwardly broke the internal logic of the movie's characters at that point. Vesper's knowledge and skill in observation would allow her to recognize the/an Omega (or a Rolex) easily.


Ya, this seemed odd at first. But in reality, when normal people see what they think is an expensive watch, their first thought always go to Rolex. She is women, not WIS. Could the comment then seem more natural?

Not arguing with your thoughts, just conversating on the scene.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## zerophase

hidden by leaves said:


> That scene always bugged me. Not because of Craig's weird pronunciation or any product placement issue, but because it awkwardly broke the internal logic of the movie's characters at that point. Vesper's knowledge and skill in observation would allow her to recognize the/an Omega (or a Rolex) easily.


Well actually, Omega's president, Stephen Urquhart also pronounces it "Oh-me-ga" so I actually think that contrary to popular belief, that is the proper pronunciation of it. Either that or that is what it sounds like with a British accent applied to the word.


----------



## iinsic

zerophase said:


> Well actually, Omega's president, Stephen Urquhart also pronounces it "Oh-me-ga" so I actually think that contrary to popular belief, that is the proper pronunciation of it. Either that or that is what it sounds like with a British accent applied to the word.


The English have long been known to "Anglicize" the pronunciation of French words (e.g.-Cartier=CART-ee-ehr). However, I've known many English over the years who do not pronounce Omega (the last letter in the Greek alphabet) the way Messrs. Craig and Urquhart do. That leads me to believe that their pronunciation is an affectation.


----------



## imranbecks

copperjohn said:


> Ya, this seemed odd at first. But in reality, when normal people see what they think is an expensive watch, their first thought always go to Rolex. She is women, not WIS. Could the comment then seem more natural?
> 
> Not arguing with your thoughts, just conversating on the scene.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I agree... When I had my Omega PO on during my wedding recently, my uncle saw it and asked me if it was a Rolex.. For some reason, when it comes to great looking expensive watches, the first thing that naturally comes to a persons mind is "Rolex".


----------



## zerophase

imranbecks said:


> I agree... When I had my Omega PO on during my wedding recently, my uncle saw it and asked me if it was a Rolex.. For some reason, when it comes to great looking expensive watches, the first thing that naturally comes to a persons mind is "Rolex".


As far as the scene goes, it make sense if she hadn't actually seen the watch before she made the comment. I agree that she could have just thought that the because of his class it was a rolex.


----------



## snakeinthegear

She hadn't seen the watch. She could see he was wearing what looked like a nice, expensive watch but from where she was sitting, there's no way she would have copped a good eyeful of the whole watch, much less identify what make it was.


----------



## SerialQiller

She also pointed out that he came from orphan background and didn't come from money. She thought the cut of his suit meant that he went to Oxford or Cambridge and that he assumed that people naturally dressed like that. I think that she called him out on wearing a Rolex because he was a poor boy trying to act blueblood and that he would have mistakenly assumed Rolex would give him status; rather it would just make him come off as pretentious. But then he said it was an Omega, so she changed her mind that he actually had real taste and hence called it 'beautiful'. ;-)

jk jk to all the Rollies... ;-)


----------



## scamp007

A new one, just to whet the appetite a little....


----------



## GaryF

copperjohn said:


> She is women, not WIS.


Yeah, what do they know?

Kat! Come and get 'im!!


----------



## Muddy250

Good grief the bracelet looks like a Tag link there!


----------



## GaryF

Anyone else think the "beautiful" sounded like she was having a laugh at him. I don't know how it was written but it seemed to me that the actress wanted to bring a little irony to the party.


----------



## avatar1

GaryF said:


> Anyone else think the "beautiful" sounded like she was having a laugh at him. I don't know how it was written but it seemed to me that the actress wanted to bring a little irony to the party.


Well, in the German synchronisation it is quite clear that she is mocking him.


----------



## snakeinthegear

@scamp007, I was going to post that, haha!

I'll post this instead...


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> @scamp007, I was going to post that, haha!
> 
> I'll post this instead...


I'm having to get quicker, I'm not used to the competition! ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## SerialQiller

GaryF said:


> Anyone else think the "beautiful" sounded like she was having a laugh at him. I don't know how it was written but it seemed to me that the actress wanted to bring a little irony to the party.







If you go to about the 3 minute mark when she has taken the attacker role, watch her eye contact. She is staring at him intently, mocking him with her body language; reveling in how she has 'god's gift to women' dead to rights and she is relishing the moment. She breaks eye contact for 'expensive watches' to see if a further assumption she was making was also correct. She accuses with 'Rolex', he corrects her with 'Omeega', and then you see the eyebrow flash (an indicator of interest). At that point she looks down side ways (a defensive posture) while she considers her overreach of attack, while coming up with her next volley. She resets and then locks intense eyes as she goes into the 'cold hearted bastard' rant..

If you look at what her body language is saying more than the words she uses (which is how you should read any woman), you can break through the wall that separates sexes. In this case, she meant the expensive watches to be an insult. But she was surprised when he didn't fall for the standard icon of expensive watches (Rolex) and was fascinated by his better judgement in timepieces. ;-)


----------



## iinsic

SerialQiller said:


> If you look at what her body language is saying more than the words she uses (which is how you should read any woman), you can break through the wall that separates sexes. In this case, she meant the expensive watches to be an insult. But she was surprised when he didn't fall for the standard icon of expensive watches (Rolex) and was fascinated by his better judgement in timepieces. ;-)


If you say so. :-d


----------



## bhall41

iinsic said:


> The English have long been known to "Anglicize" the pronunciation of French words (e.g.-Cartier=CART-ee-ehr). However, I've known many English over the years who do not pronounce Omega (the last letter in the Greek alphabet) the way Messrs. Craig and Urquhart do. That leads me to believe that their pronunciation is an affectation.


If you say so.


----------



## SerialQiller

iinsic said:


> If you say so. :-d


Yes, me and basic psychology. Which also observes that people that don't have anything pertinent to add to a conversation, will often try to make personal attacks on the people that do. I'd hate to have anyone confuse you with those who revel in such trolling behavior.


----------



## Runitout

iinsic said:


> The English have long been known to "Anglicize" the pronunciation of French words (e.g.-Cartier=CART-ee-ehr). However, I've known many English over the years who do not pronounce Omega (the last letter in the Greek alphabet) the way Messrs. Craig and Urquhart do. That leads me to believe that their pronunciation is an affectation.


Knowing as many English as you do, you'd be aware that there are dozens of English accents; a person can open one's mouth and be identified by class and region pretty much immediately.

As to the pronunciation in question, half of Australia pronounces the word that way.

It is not an affectation. It is the way many people speak.


----------



## iinsic

SerialQiller said:


> Yes, me and basic psychology. Which also observes that people that don't have anything pertinent to add to a conversation, will often try to make personal attacks on the people that do. I'd hate to have anyone confuse you with those who revel in such trolling behavior.


Chill, dude. I was patting you on the proverbial back, not busting your chops. If I _had_ wanted to take issue with your "basic psychology," based on my counseling doctorate, post-doctoral fellowship in clinical psychology, and more than two decades working almost exclusively with women, there would be no ambiguity about it. However, providing a more learned perspective is not, by definition, a "personal attack." No need to take it so personally.


----------



## iinsic

Runitout said:


> It is not an affectation. It is the way many people speak.


Or perhaps both?


----------



## SerialQiller

iinsic said:


> Chill, dude. I was patting you on the proverbial back, not busting your chops. If I _had_ wanted to take issue with your "basic psychology," based on my counseling doctorate, post-doctoral fellowship in clinical psychology, and more than two decades working almost exclusively with women, there would be no ambiguity about it. However, providing a more learned perspective is not, by definition, a "personal attack." No need to take it so personally.


I read your remark as snide. Glad it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Runitout

SerialQiller said:


> If you go to about the 3 minute mark when she has taken the attacker role, watch her eye contact. She is staring at him intently, mocking him with her body language; reveling in how she has 'god's gift to women' dead to rights and she is relishing the moment. She breaks eye contact for 'expensive watches' to see if a further assumption she was making was also correct. She accuses with 'Rolex', he corrects her with 'Omeega', and then you see the eyebrow flash (an indicator of interest). At that point she looks down side ways (a defensive posture) while she considers her overreach of attack, while coming up with her next volley. She resets and then locks intense eyes as she goes into the 'cold hearted bastard' rant..
> 
> If you look at what her body language is saying more than the words she uses (which is how you should read any woman), you can break through the wall that separates sexes. In this case, she meant the expensive watches to be an insult. But she was surprised when he didn't fall for the standard icon of expensive watches (Rolex) and was fascinated by his better judgement in timepieces. ;-)


I assume this is right; she is a professional actress: she didn't look down sideways because she was looking at something interesting on the seat next to her. Every movement has a purpose.

What's bizarre is that she could picture his 'arse' but not his watch. Clearly not a very good accountant.


----------



## Runitout

iinsic said:


> Or perhaps both?


Have it your way. The standard Australian is so stuck-up he affects a pronunciation for 'Omega', even if the same person can't pronounce 'dance' correctly. It's a strange world indeed.


----------



## zerophase

Just wanted to note that new photos have been released from the set:


----------



## iinsic

Runitout said:


> Have it your way. The standard Australian is so stuck-up he affects a pronunciation for 'Omega', even if the same person can't pronounce 'dance' correctly. It's a strange world indeed.


Please don't misunderstand: What I meant was that you are absolutely _correct_ that dialects vary by region, culture, ethnicity and socioeconomic class. So there likely are huge populations who pronounce the last letter of the Greek alphabet by saying, "oh-MEE-gah." But the point I was making earlier is that Daniel Craig is an actor. I've heard him do a southern US accent, I've heard him do an Irish accent, I've heard him do a "Noo Yawk" accent, etc. He's an actor ... by training and professional expectation, he must pretend to be someone he is not, right down to what he says and how he says it.

When I said his pronunciation of oh-MEE-gah was an affectation, I was not casting aspersions against Daniel Craig the person, I was pointing out that Daniel Craig the actor is paid to make a point by something as subtle as a particular pronunciation of a word, especially if that pronunciation might be seized upon as evidence of his class origins (and perhaps his _bona fides_ as a really tough guy). Daniel Craig does not do or say anything in a movie based on who or what he is in real life. He does and says what is required of him by his employers, and in the manner that those employers might dictate. The nature of his profession virtually assures that, with almost every utterance in any given performance, he is manifesting some sort of affectation.

As for Stephen Urquhart, he might have pronounced the word oh-MEE-gah from the time he was a small boy. Regardless, it is more than a small possibility that Daniel Craig was required to use that pronunciation in _Casino Royale_ for no other reason than because that is the pronunciation employed by Mr. Urquhart. Because, as the affectations of ultra-rich industrialists go, how one choose to pronounce the name of one's company is certainly not that extraordinary.


----------



## Runitout

iinsic said:


> Please don't misunderstand: What I meant was that you are absolutely _correct_ that dialects vary by region, culture, ethnicity and socioeconomic class. So there likely are huge populations who pronounce the last letter of the Greek alphabet by saying, "oh-MEE-gah." But the point I was making earlier is that Daniel Craig is an actor. I've heard him do a southern US accent, I've heard him do an Irish accent, I've heard him do a "Noo Yawk" accent, etc. He's an actor ... by training and professional expectation, he must pretend to be someone he is not, right down to what he says and how he says it.
> 
> When I said his pronunciation of oh-MEE-gah was an affectation, I was not casting aspersions against Daniel Craig the person, I was pointing out that Daniel Craig the actor is paid to make a point by something as subtle as a particular pronunciation of a word, especially if that pronunciation might be seized upon as evidence of his class origins (and perhaps his _bona fides_ as a really tough guy). Daniel Craig does not do or say anything in a movie based on who or what he is in real life. He does and says what is required of him by his employers, and in the manner that those employers might dictate. The nature of his profession virtually assures that, with almost every utterance in any given performance, he is manifesting some sort of affectation.


You originally stated that a sample of English speakers was the single reason that you thought the pronunciation was an affectation.



> However, I've known many English over the years who do not pronounce Omega (the last letter in the Greek alphabet) the way Messrs. Craig and Urquhart do. That leads me to believe that their pronunciation is an affectation.


I was pointing out that the logic was flawed. The pronunciation is not, ipso facto, affected, as millions of native English speakers naturally talk like that.

You wade into murky waters when you speculate that a pronunciation is an affectation. The word is pointedly derogatory, and those who use the pronunciation* are apt to be offended.

I would say that Craig is either using his normal voice (even actors have them) or simply employing a northern-tinged Received Pronunciation, as spoken by Bond. I very much doubt that in playing a British spy, his character would be required to ape a man with a mid-Continental accent by some sort of Sponsor-personality-cult; opinions obviously differ, and my guess is admittedly as speculative as yours.

*(not me - I don't stress the second syllable at all)


----------



## Runitout

zerophase said:


> Just wanted to note that new photos have been released from the set:


Looks great - can't wait.

Thanks.


----------



## Dixan

Some of the members that have been here a while will remember the following story of mine... I have a good friend that started his career at Swatch Group as a master watch maker for Omega, at HQ in Bienne/Biel. He was, at the time I became friends with him, in charge of customer service and servicing centers for the China market, but has since ascended above that position, and is now in charge of the same, but for all of Swatch Group, I believe (it's been a while since we've hung out). He's Swiss, but speaks near perfect English. Anyway, one day he and I we having lunch and I asked him how people at Omega's HQ pronounced the name "Omega." He said everyone he knew pronounced it "Oh-may-guh," and that he never once heard anyone say "Oh-mee-guh." A minute later, after seemingly thinking about it, he added, "Maybe that's just how English people say it?" That's confirmation enough for me on how it's said at Omega itself. ;-)


----------



## teeritz

Man, I'm glad this isn't the Jaeger-Le Coultre forum. For years, I pronounced it "Yay-ger Le Coolter" until I had heard enough sales reps for the brand (both local and Swiss-based) pronounce it as "Jer-jay Le Coot".
And let's all not even get started on how to pronounce caffe latte.

Hope you're well, Kevin! I still cringe when I hear customers pronounce it "Ommigga".


----------



## Dixan

teeritz said:


> Man, I'm glad this isn't the Jaeger-Le Coultre forum. For years, I pronounced it "Yay-ger Le Coolter" until I had heard enough sales reps for the brand (both local and Swiss-based) pronounce it as "Jer-jay Le Coot".
> And let's all not even get started on how to pronounce caffe latte.
> 
> Hope you're well, Kevin! I still cringe when I hear customers pronounce it "Ommigga".


Hahaha... Just a couple of days ago, when I was calling well known ADs in the States for prices and availability of a couple of JLC models I was considering, I tried - in a friendly, _nudge, nudge_ kind of way - to correct one dealer's use of "Yay-gur," but he was having _none of it._ :-d

I am well, T. Nice to hear from you, sir!


----------



## GaryF

Don't forget that Daniel Craig is a scouser and spent a lot of time developing the accent that he has these days for professional reasons. Playing with pronunciation is his stock in trade. I'm sure that he gave a lot of thought to the way he eventually chose to pronounce the word.
I've often been puzzled when this subject has come up at how a word which clearly has several (equally correct) ways to pronounce it can generate such strident opinion.


----------



## Dixan

GaryF said:


> I've often been puzzled when this subject has come up at how a word which clearly has several (equally correct) ways to pronounce it can generate such strident opinion.


Yup. I agree. For the record, I was only commenting on how the employees of the company itself pronounce it, and not how the word "should be" pronounced in general use. (And I fully understand your post was not necessarily directed at me or my post above. ;-))


----------



## Runitout

teeritz said:


> Hope you're well, Kevin! I still cringe when I hear customers pronounce it "Ommigga".


Ha! That would be me. I still pronounce it the way my local parish priest said it when I was growing up. My excuse, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## imranbecks

I've always pronounced it as O-Meh-Ga... When I first heard Craig say it in Casino Royale, I thought it sounded funny... O-mee-ga..

Anyways.......


----------



## akasnowmaaan

I'm glad there's such...spirited discussion about this. The way he said it in the movie really struck me as odd.

'Oh MAY ga' seems common in the midwest, I've heard it as 'Oh MEH ga' here in Cali a few times though.

I work with a couple of Brits. I'll have to show them my Speedy and see if I can get them to say the brand name and report back.


----------



## Muddy250

Oh mi gah.

Tomayto Tomarto 

This online dictionary doesn't even agree with itself. 2 pronunciations, male and female are different. Kat? How do you say it?

Anyway, that aside it's gonna be along wait for this damn movie after seeing all these production shots!


----------



## GaryF

Dixan said:


> Yup. I agree. For the record, I was only commenting on how the employees of the company itself pronounce it, and not how the word "should be" pronounced in general use. (And I fully understand your post was not necessarily directed at me or my post above. ;-))


It wasn't even really directed at anyone in this thread.
I've noted in the past that people seem to have the need rank the ways of pronouncing it (their own, obviously, ranking at the top) with all sorts of justifications. Since we also have a tendency to grade watch brands (how often do we hear that IWC is, of course, a better "brand" than Omega when comparing an Aquatimer with a Planet Ocean etc?) rather than watches, might it be that we watch-heads could be prone to snobbery....? Hmmmm....:-d


----------



## avatar1

>


Definitely not 41mm. So much for that.b-)


----------



## Dixan

Meh, a bit off topic reply. If anyone quotes it, I'll put it back up. No big deal. ;-)


----------



## teeritz

GaryF said:


> Don't forget that Daniel Craig is a scouser and spent a lot of time developing the accent that he has these days for professional reasons. Playing with pronunciation is his stock in trade. I'm sure that he gave a lot of thought to the way he eventually chose to pronounce the word.
> I've often been puzzled when this subject has come up at how a word which *clearly has several (equally correct) ways to pronounce it* can generate such strident opinion.


Yes! Finally somebody said it. It needed someone with a mod's kind of clout to say it. Thank you, GaryF. There's no right or wrong way to pronounce (this brand who's name we dare not speak). It all boils down to ethnicity, Queen's English as opposed to American-English, etc. This subject has been well and truly covered on this forum in the past.

Now, back to the topic at hand;









Now _that _is a cool photo. Made me think that they were remaking "Goldfinger" for the 21st Century iPhone Generation; "no mr bond i 3xp3ct u 2 dy!"
Gee, I hope this film will be good.

Oh, one more thing;










There. Everything AND the kitchen sink. With my 1st Gen AquaTerra.

And, for what it's worth;










Like I needed a reason, but at least Ms Bellucci knows how to pronounce AquaTerra properly...so I'm told.


----------



## snakeinthegear

One of the biggest cinematic crimes is not casting Bellucci as a Bond girl. I don't care how old she is now, she's still stunning and would make a damn good Bond girl.


----------



## teeritz

Yes, I based my Bond Girl, Monica Purdey, on a blend of Miss Bellucci and my wife. I agree, Bellucci would make an awesome Bond Girl.


----------



## Statick

Teeritz, you must have some wife ;-)

It may just be me, but it appears Tom Ford is doing the tailoring again, looking sharp. Thanks for the posting the production stills, guys!


----------



## snakeinthegear

Yep Tom Ford is doing the tailoring and it looks impeccable.


----------



## billy_t

Please excuse me if this has already been done to death (we're onto page 9 now!) but I can't help thinking that, of all the Bond watches, the SMP is still the best fit for Bond. Yes, even including the ND Sub!

The ideal piece needs to be 1) sturdy enough to withstand any knocks on land and at sea, and 2) have the class and clean lines to compliment a tux. For me, the AT falls short on part 1, whereas the Sub and PO's coin-edge bezel will never sit 100% right with a fine suit or tux. The SMP is one of the very few pieces I can think of that is as comfortable in action as in the casino.

Having said that, interesting that the AT is perhaps Omega's closest relation to the Explorer I, arguably the original Bond watch.


----------



## SerialQiller

billy_t said:


> Please excuse me if this has already been done to death (we're onto page 9 now!) but I can't help thinking that, of all the Bond watches, the SMP is still the best fit for Bond. Yes, even including the ND Sub!
> 
> The ideal piece needs to be 1) sturdy enough to withstand any knocks on land and at sea, and 2) have the class and clean lines to compliment a tux. For me, the AT falls short on part 1, whereas the Sub and PO's coin-edge bezel will never sit 100% right with a fine suit or tux. The SMP is one of the very few pieces I can think of that is as comfortable in action as in the casino.
> 
> Having said that, interesting that the AT is perhaps Omega's closest relation to the Explorer I, arguably the original Bond watch.


It's def been discussed, no resolution, and I agree with you. Though I think a PO when he's not dressed in the suit is more than apt as well.


----------



## snakeinthegear

I think the smp suited Brosnan very well. It's a nice watch but there's just something about it that looks limited and somewhat "off". I think there's too much blue, which serves as an adverse distraction and limits what one wears (attire) with the watch. This is my subjective view of course.
That being said, I think the PO looks fantastic and works very well with all types of clothing from sporty to casual and to formal but it all depends on how you wear the watch too, much like a suit. It may not look great on everyone, which I suppose can be said as the smp as Brosnan made it work. 

However, after looking at Bond's new AT and having a forensic-like detail at the black/Grau version the AT is perfect. It's much refined and elegant looking than both the smp and the PO, isn't as cumbersome as the PO but has the durability of the aforementioned watches. The AT is a perfect and a step in the right direction.


----------



## imranbecks

snakeinthegear said:


> I think the smp suited Brosnan very well. It's a nice watch but there's just something about it that looks limited and somewhat "off". I think there's too much blue, which serves as an adverse distraction and limits what one wears (attire) with the watch. This is my subjective view of course.
> That being said, I think the PO looks fantastic and works very well with all types of clothing from sporty to casual and to formal but it all depends on how you wear the watch too, much like a suit. It may not look great on everyone, which I suppose can be said as the smp as Brosnan made it work.
> 
> However, after looking at Bond's new AT and having a forensic-like detail at the black/Grau version the AT is perfect. It's much refined and elegant looking than both the smp and the PO, isn't as cumbersome as the PO but has the durability of the aforementioned watches. The AT is a perfect and a step in the right direction.


Well said! The Aqua Terra does not look as rugged as the SMP or the PO with its smooth polished case, and simplicity to the look. Definite classy look. And I'm sure its just as durable. Whether Omega wants to admit it or not, I think its a nod to the Rolex Explorer that the Bond in the books wore. I reckon the polished case will have a few scratches once filming is done though.

I wonder who decided on Bond to wear the AT in Skyfall.. Is it the producers Michael Wilson and Barbara Broccoli? Or is it up to Omega? I can already see sales for the AT starting to increase...

To be honest, I never paid much attention to the AT range of watches... Its always been the SMP or the PO for me. But now with AT being the next Bond watch, I'm beginning to appreciate the AT more and more... They do look really good especially with the teak dial of their 8500 AT..


----------



## aardvarkbark

imranbecks said:


> I wonder who decided on Bond to wear the AT in Skyfall.. Is it the producers Michael Wilson and Barbara Broccoli? Or is it up to Omega?


Product placement contracts let the vendor/brand choose.

I'm guessing Omega chose the AT because they did focus groups with folks who said....



imranbecks said:


> To be honest, I never paid much attention to the AT range of watches... Its always been the SMP or the PO for me. But now with AT being the next Bond watch, I'm beginning to appreciate the AT more and more... They do look really good especially with the teak dial of their 8500 AT..


----------



## imranbecks

I guess their product placement for the AT is working.. At least to me it is..haha


----------



## RacingGreen

iinsic said:


> The English have long been known to "Anglicize" the pronunciation of French words (e.g.-Cartier=CART-ee-ehr). However, I've known many English over the years who do not pronounce Omega (the last letter in the Greek alphabet) the way Messrs. Craig and Urquhart do. That leads me to believe that their pronunciation is an affectation.


If Omega can be said to have a 'correct' pronunciation in the context of the name of the company, it will be how it is pronounced by the Swiss, not Americans or Brits. Of course then there's French Swiss, German Swiss...:-d


----------



## avatar1

RacingGreen said:


> If Omega can be said to have a 'correct' pronunciation in the context of the name of the company, it will be how it is pronounced by the Swiss, not Americans or Brits. Of course then there's French Swiss, German Swiss...:-d


First of all, "Omega" is a Greek word. All other pronounciations are local derivations.


----------



## Muddy250

I will ask my Greek students when I get back to work.


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> I guess their product placement for the AT is working.. At least to me it is..haha


The choice of watch it turns out, appears to be left entirely to the costume designer,* if *Lindy Hemmings is to be believed, in a recent interview she claims she wanted a new look for Brosnan's Bond, (Timothy Dalton had worn a 16610 in the previous movie), and so she personally selected the famous Blue Bond Seamaster and the rest is history, whether that's true or not, you can decide for yourselves, but it would suggest that the coustume designers and the producers on Skyfall sat down and agreed a look, then went to Omega and said, we want something like this... only in Blue.

Omega obviously didn't have one, but were happy to introduce a new model to suit, after all, it's only a new dial colour and one that's already proved popular in other models, and again, I may be being naive, but I'd like to think that they've given some thought to it and it's a nod to the traditional Bond watch on the 50th Anniversary.

Sean

Lindy's Quote (Have your pinch of salt ready):

_
Also at the press conference was Lindy Hemming, the Oscar-winning costume designer who chose the OMEGA Seamaster as 007's watch in GoldenEye in 1995. Asked about her selection of the OMEGA Seamaster with the blue dial, she said "I was convinced that Commander Bond, a Naval man, a diver, and a discreet gentleman of the world would wear this watch as opposed to the one everyone expected me to use."
She added, "I had also known contemporaries when I was in my twenties who were military and naval, and some who worked in field of energy and electricity, who all swore by their Omegas. Therefore, as one of the early tasks in designing the new Bond, Pierce Brosnan, I went to a props and hand props meeting and argued for the use of Omega, which I had of course first investigated to make sure they would be interested in placing their watches on Bond!"

_Lovely little dig at Rolex 'the one everyone expected me to use' and I'm wondering what 'Contemparies' of a costume designer are in the military, naval and electricity fields??


----------



## GaryF

I think the blue version preceded the Bond connection.



scamp007 said:


> The choice of watch it turns out, appears to be left entirely to the costume designer,* if *Lindy Hemmings is to be believed, in a recent interview she claims she wanted a new look for Brosnan's Bond, (Timothy Dalton had worn a 16610 in the previous movie), and so she personally selected the famous Blue Bond Seamaster and the rest is history, whether that's true or not, you can decide for yourselves, but it would suggest that the coustume designers and the producers on Skyfall sat down and agreed a look, then went to Omega and said, we want something like this... only in Blue.
> 
> Omega obviously didn't have one, but were happy to introduce a new model to suit, after all, it's only a new dial colour and one that's already proved popular in other models, and again, I may be being naive, but I'd like to think that they've given some thought to it and it's a nod to the traditional Bond watch on the 50th Anniversary.
> 
> Sean
> 
> Lindy's Quote (Have your pinch of salt ready):
> 
> _
> Also at the press conference was Lindy Hemming, the Oscar-winning costume designer who chose the OMEGA Seamaster as 007's watch in GoldenEye in 1995. Asked about her selection of the OMEGA Seamaster with the blue dial, she said "I was convinced that Commander Bond, a Naval man, a diver, and a discreet gentleman of the world would wear this watch as opposed to the one everyone expected me to use."
> She added, "I had also known contemporaries when I was in my twenties who were military and naval, and some who worked in field of energy and electricity, who all swore by their Omegas. Therefore, as one of the early tasks in designing the new Bond, Pierce Brosnan, I went to a props and hand props meeting and argued for the use of Omega, which I had of course first investigated to make sure they would be interested in placing their watches on Bond!"
> 
> _Lovely little dig at Rolex 'the one everyone expected me to use' and I'm wondering what 'Contemparies' of a costume designer are in the military, naval and electricity fields??


----------



## scamp007

GaryF said:


> I think the blue version preceded the Bond connection.


Yes indeed, sorry, it's the way I've written that, I meant the Aqua Terra for Skyfall, they picked a size and style that Omega didn't do in Blue.


----------



## snakeinthegear

It's strange, as a Christian, I pronounce Omega as Oh-meh-ga when talking about God being the Alpha Nd Omega but when talking about the watches, I refer to the brand as oh-mee-ga. Crazy. But in the end does it matte?


----------



## LosTresGatos

James Bond should be wearing a watch as rugged as his demeanor - an Omega Seamaster Professional 600 (or I guess now it would be 1200). If only its name didn't sound like one of his villans..."so we meet again Dr. Ploprof!"


----------



## Muddy250

Well for the first time in my life I visited my AD and came away without buying anything!
I went to check out the size of the 38.5mm AT. If that turns out to be the size of the bond at they won't sell me one. 
The guy who I deal with in store doesn't see it being a big seller at that size. 
I also tried on the AT GMT, just too bulky, the 41.5 AT, just didn't do much for me so that left the Speedy which I admit looked very good but I think I've decided divers or dress. 
The Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 was a damn good fit tho. ;-)


----------



## solesman

Its a shame you didn't get some photos of you wearing the 38.5mm AT. I'm just curious to see. What colour dial did the AT GMT have Chris? I just did a Google of the super heritage. Doesn't look bad at all for a Breitling. I usually find them far to busy or its the awful bling bracelet. I can see the attraction.


----------



## scamp007

solesman said:


> Its a shame you didn't get some photos of you wearing the 38.5mm AT. I'm just curious to see. What colour dial did the AT GMT have Chris? I just did a Google of the super heritage. Doesn't look bad at all for a Breitling. I usually find them far to busy or its the awful bling bracelet. I can see the attraction.


Honestly Dan, I love The Super Ocean Heritage, if i was looking for a new divers watch, that would be very near the top of my list...

Sean


----------



## NMGE17

Except for the super-sized hour hand I agree about the Superocean Heritage. If I hadn't already had a PO when that came out I would have been tempted.

Nigel


----------



## GaryF

No, I just reread your post and it was clear. I misunderstood. My fault.



scamp007 said:


> Yes indeed, sorry, it's the way I've written that, I meant the Aqua Terra for Skyfall, they picked a size and style that Omega didn't do in Blue.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Its a shame you didn't get some photos of you wearing the 38.5mm AT. I'm just curious to see. What colour dial did the AT GMT have Chris? I just did a Google of the super heritage. Doesn't look bad at all for a Breitling. I usually find them far to busy or its the awful bling bracelet. I can see the attraction.


I thought about it but the shop was heaving.  I realise I was going from a 45.5 PO to a 38.5 AT but it really did look quite daft on my arm. Not than much bigger than my 25 year old Seiko quartz dress watch that lives in a drawer.
The 41.5 was spot on for me as a dress sized watch tho but neither white or grey said anything to me and felt very odd. I also dislike the butterfly clasp intensely which is unfortunate.

The superocean heritage is the only Breitling I've seen that does anything for me, understated and stylish rather than the usual overdone gypsy wedding style things they turn out. They dragged out the brochure of various colour options and if I were to go for it I'd be going either black or blue, likely black, good grief they give you a choice and you still go black?!

The thing is large without feeling it because of the case shape and the fact that the lugs curve right over the top of your wrist but there are 2 sizes, 46, 42 so should be no problem for anyone to make one work. The only thing I didn't like was the edge finish of the bracelet where it tapers down and the cheap looking clasp. Thin tinny affair. I really do appreciate the solid Omega clasps. Also has a leather or rubber option.

The GMT was the blue face...drool, diameter fine but as I said, so high on the wrist, not an option.

I am still congratulating myself on my escape, especially as there was a near mint 2254.50 in the pre-owned cabinet. I may go back ...

Now I know I was looking for a dress watch but in my eyes, this is very dressy ;-)








curved lugs and flat caseback make it sit down on the wrist very nicely








much better clasp on the rubber which begs the question, why the awful tintray clasp on the mesh? 
Would be black leather for me I think if the deployment is like this. I sound like I've sold myself a watch here...


----------



## mrjorisa

Fwiw, I asked my local Omega boutique today about the new bond AT and he did confirm with me that it would be a blue AT released later this year.


----------



## Muddy250

mrjorisa said:


> Fwiw, I asked my local Omega boutique today about the new bond AT and he did confirm with me that it would be a blue AT released later this year.


Yep, and mine confirmed it's going to be the smaller size :-(


----------



## RacingGreen

avatar1 said:


> First of all, "Omega" is a Greek word. All other pronounciations are local derivations.


Agreed, thats why I specified the context of the company name, which I would argue is correctly pronounced after the way the Swiss derivation of omega is pronounced.


----------



## solesman

Hey Chris,

I'm seriously getting despondent about the new blue AT. I haven't even tried on the 8500 AT in either grey or opaline and to be honest I'm scared to:-d Shall I try it or not? Hmmm.

Anyhow...

firstly, you can take out the AT full stop and start looking at something else. I have never seen the AT GMT for real. Is it thicker than the PO 8500? or the PO 9300? I'm laughing to myself about the gypsy wedding comment lol. Brilliant sir!!:-! The heritage seems to be singing to you. try both sizes and a few colours but failing that grab the 2254. I miss mine. One I probably shouldn't of let go.

Great post Chris



Muddy250 said:


> I thought about it but the shop was heaving.  I realise I was going from a 45.5 PO to a 38.5 AT but it really did look quite daft on my arm. Not than much bigger than my 25 year old Seiko quartz dress watch that lives in a drawer.
> The 41.5 was spot on for me as a dress sized watch tho but neither white or grey said anything to me and felt very odd. I also dislike the butterfly clasp intensely which is unfortunate.
> 
> The superocean heritage is the only Breitling I've seen that does anything for me, understated and stylish rather than the usual overdone gypsy wedding style things they turn out. They dragged out the brochure of various colour options and if I were to go for it I'd be going either black or blue, likely black, good grief they give you a choice and you still go black?!
> 
> The thing is large without feeling it because of the case shape and the fact that the lugs curve right over the top of your wrist but there are 2 sizes, 46, 42 so should be no problem for anyone to make one work. The only thing I didn't like was the edge finish of the bracelet where it tapers down and the cheap looking clasp. Thin tinny affair. I really do appreciate the solid Omega clasps. Also has a leather or rubber option.
> 
> The GMT was the blue face...drool, diameter fine but as I said, so high on the wrist, not an option.
> 
> I am still congratulating myself on my escape, especially as there was a near mint 2254.50 in the pre-owned cabinet. I may go back ...
> 
> Now I know I was looking for a dress watch but in my eyes, this is very dressy ;-)
> View attachment 679663
> 
> 
> curved lugs and flat caseback make it sit down on the wrist very nicely
> View attachment 679667
> 
> 
> much better clasp on the rubber which begs the question, why the awful tintray clasp on the mesh?
> Would be black leather for me I think if the deployment is like this. I sound like I've sold myself a watch here...
> View attachment 679669


----------



## IGotId

scamp007 said:


>


Kinda OT but...interesting color scheme, I can't remember who it is but I've seen somebody on this site w/ a Seahawks avatar. I wonder is he/she's seen this watch, lol...


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I'm seriously getting despondent about the new blue AT. I haven't even tried on the 8500 AT in either grey or opaline and to be honest I'm scared to:-d Shall I try it or not? Hmmm.
> 
> Anyhow...
> 
> firstly, you can take out the AT full stop and start looking at something else. I have never seen the AT GMT for real. Is it thicker than the PO 8500? or the PO 9300? I'm laughing to myself about the gypsy wedding comment lol. Brilliant sir!!:-! The heritage seems to be singing to you. try both sizes and a few colours but failing that grab the 2254. I miss mine. One I probably shouldn't of let go.
> 
> Great post Chris


Hi Dan,
Not sure about the AT GMT being thicker than the 8500/9300 POs. Thicker than my 2500 by some way tho, or at least appears that way, very tall indeed and not something I'd be comfy with. More's the damn pity.
I will look over the Bond AT when it finally lands because of the blue dial, but after today I can't see it working out.


----------



## solesman

Ah ok. Have to check it out. Not been to an AD since picking up the PO LM. 

You never know, in blue the AT may look amazing even in 38.5mm.


----------



## Coler

Even the 2500 AT wears bigger than its stated size (owner of one).

I tried on the 38.5mm 8500 - its a fine sized piece, wears very nicely, which simply hasn't drunk the 50mm Kool Aid. 

(I don't like the dial or the date window though)

7.5 inch wrists.


----------



## solesman

I owned this 2500 blue AT which was 39.2mm but it just wore slightly too small for me. If I could find one in 41mm it would be snapped up in a second.

Gorgeous dial on it.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

You know, I may be strange but my smaller-sized AT (the blue 39mm Quartz) fits. And I'm a monster of a man. (6'-3", 280+, 38" shoulders, 7-3/4" wrists.) I was worried it would be too small, but I gave it a shot and it works. Maybe it's because I wear it with a bracelet, and that makes it feel visually 'bigger' in addition to the dial being so proportionally big.

Still, what I like best is that it literally hugs my wrist and I forget it's there. I can't say I'm a small watch fiend, because my third watch is 45 x 14mm with a 42mm dial. The Torgoen puts some Bell & Ross models to shame with the huge face and numbers. Still, I can go back and forth between it and the AT with ease.


----------



## bhall41

I'm also excited by the upcoming release of the blue dial AT. 38 mm is my preferred case size in the AT so I am lucky in that regard. The other option is a blue Datejust, to wit:









Ps I also love the Breitling SOH, especially with the blue dial.


----------



## snakeinthegear

A scene from SF with Bond in Shanghai. His AT on show again but not nearly as clear as scene on the first page of this thread, unfortunately.


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> A scene from SF with Bond in Shanghai. His AT on show again but not nearly as clear as scene on the first page of this thread, unfortunately.


That's 'cos I took that photo with my iPhone.... ;-)


----------



## imranbecks

It looks larger because the image is blurry. I was hoping to see him in a tux... Nonetheless, looking really Bond there.. Nice!


----------



## zerophase

Here's a high res version:


----------



## iinsic

zerophase said:


> Here's a high res version:


That is the biggest-looking 38.5mm watch I've ever seen. Two things, I believe, account for that:

One, DC is listed as being 5'10", but so is Robert Redford, who is closer to 5'7". And while well-muscled, DC is not what I'd consider "burly." So the watch might be very well-proportioned for his size.

Two, a 39mm watch looks ideal on most wrists, regardless of personal preferences for larger watches. That's certainly been my experience with my 41.5mm AT, which seems far too big on my 7.75" wrist.


----------



## Bartman01

I'm confused. Without the he release valve, where does the detonator/garotte/etc go in the 'agent' version of the watch?

Also, is it just me or is that suit/shirt in the first pics cut shorter on the watch side - or is he just carrying himself awkwardly so that the watch always shows for good product placement?


----------



## lucretius

drunken monkey said:


> colour me cynical but chances are, the switch to a different model is to make as many models a "Bond watch" as possible.


I don't know why they just don't paint a glow-in-the-dark Omega symbol on Bond's forehead.


----------



## Statick

lucretius said:


> I don't know why they just don't paint a glow-in-the-dark Omega symbol on Bond's forehead.


We wouldn't want the Quantum henchmen to spot him too easily now, would we? ;-)


----------



## imranbecks

iinsic said:


> That is the biggest-looking 38.5mm watch I've ever seen. Two things, I believe, account for that:
> 
> One, DC is listed as being 5'10", but so is Robert Redford, who is closer to 5'7". And while well-muscled, DC is not what I'd consider "burly." So the watch might be very well-proportioned for his size.
> 
> Two, a 39mm watch looks ideal on most wrists, regardless of personal preferences for larger watches. That's certainly been my experience with my 41.5mm AT, which seems far too big on my 7.75" wrist.


Or maybe, he isn't even wearing an AT in this opening sequence....hmmm...


----------



## iinsic

imranbecks said:


> Or maybe, he isn't even wearing an AT in this opening sequence....hmmm...


Very likely the most probable explanation.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Small sneak peak of the watch but it's mostly covered.










Thought I'd add this in here too. Classic!


----------



## sager

I need to see more o|



snakeinthegear said:


> Small sneak peak of the watch but it's mostly covered.


----------



## mrjorisa

scar jo looking FIIIIIINE on the left.


----------



## Vertec

I always cringe at the horrible trigger discipline when most actors hold guns. Still, nice to see the AT peeking out under there.


----------



## solesman

+ 1 Sager. The suspense is killing me!!



sager said:


> I need to see more o|
> 
> 
> 
> snakeinthegear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small sneak peak of the watch but it's mostly covered.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hansch99

solesman said:


> + 1 Sager. The suspense is killing me!!
> 
> 
> 
> sager said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see more o|
> 
> 
> 
> It looks more like a 2500 AT to me (thinner shoulders and crown).
Click to expand...


----------



## AAMC




----------



## imranbecks

The photo above with Javier Bardem at the Skyfall press conference late last year is of Daniel Craig with his own personal 2500 blue AT. I doubt he would wear that model in the movie seeing as its already out of production by Omega. He is for sure wearing the 8500 AT in Skyfall as evident in the earlier photos of him on set.

I really love that cover of Craig for the June issue of Empire.. With the AT peeking out, wld have been great if it was more clearly seen in the photo, but it probably wld not have looked natural and would just scream product placement for Omega..haha.. But it wld be great for us to get a clearer glimpse of the upcoming AT that he is wearing.. Oh well, its well hidden, on purpose maybe.. Unless maybe he is wearing his personal 2500 blue AT that he wore at the Skyfall press conference for that Empire photoshoot..

Side track abit, remember the Quantum of Solace movie poster? His 42mm PO was literally protruding out of his cuffs in that movie poster as well as on the cover of Empire magazine in 2008 for all to see...hahaha.. At the time, it was clearly evident for Bond fans and watch enthusiasts as to what exact watch Bond would be wearing in the movie.. The same can't be said for Skyfall though, unfortunately as the publicity photos doesn't reveal much of the timepiece on his wrist except for the fact that it is a "blue" AT 2500..


----------



## SerialQiller

imranbecks,

Keep in mind that they are still in production with this movie and they haven't started the real marketing campaign yet. And technically, there is still and embargo against us knowing 'officially' what the new Bond watch is going to be. Once the official posters start coming out, expect to see a lot more pics of the new Bond watch in action.


----------



## Runitout

SerialQiller said:


> imranbecks,
> 
> Keep in mind that they are still in production with this movie and they haven't started the real marketing campaign yet. And technically, there is still and embargo against us knowing 'officially' what the new Bond watch is going to be. Once the official posters start coming out, expect to see a lot more pics of the new Bond watch in action.


I'm more concerned by that French collar and the thin knot. I'm still a spread collar and Windsor feller. Now that Bond is emulating the hipsters (what next, skinny jeans?) I'll never be able to get the shirts I want, off the rack... All the shops will be stocking the skinny look.


----------



## zerophase

Runitout said:


> I'm more concerned by that French collar and the thin knot. I'm still a spread collar and Windsor feller. Now that Bond is emulating the hipsters (what next, skinny jeans?) I'll never be able to get the shirts I want, off the rack... All the shops will be stocking the skinny look.


I understand what you mean but Bond has been able to survive for 50 years because it has always adapted and reflected each decade's society... for example Roger Moore wears a Seiko quartz... currently, that's just the type of fashion that's in right now.


----------



## Dixan

Runitout said:


> I'm more concerned by that French collar and the thin knot. I'm still a spread collar and Windsor feller. .Now that Bond is emulating the hipsters (what next, skinny jeans?) I'll never be able to get the shirts I want, off the rack... .All the shops will be stocking the skinny look.


That's not a "French collar," but a "spread collar," or "wide collar," depending on what your tailor was taught. It's been in use for decades and decades, and for people who understand suiting, it is as unaffected by fashion as a French or double cuff, or a peaked lapel.

The knot that Daniel Craig is wearing in that photo is a Four-In-Hand knot, the preferred knot of the character James Bond. In fact, it's well known that James Bond never trusted a man who boasted a Windsor Knot:

_"It was tied with a Windsor knot. Bond mistrusted anyone who tied his tie with a Windsor knot. It showed too much vanity. It was often the mark of a cad."_ - From Russia With Love

I've always preferred the four-in-hand, myself, as it is more fun to tie, and it offers a sort of _élan_ that the stuffier, too-symmetrical and bulky Windsor knots lack. In fact, a well done four-in-hand knot is about as close to _sprezzatura_ that most non-Italians can pull off. ;-)

EDIT: My post was in reply to the photo with JB and DC. In the Empire cover shot, he is wearing not a spread or wide collar, but a narrow straight point collar that's been deformed by his too-tight four-in-hand knot. My guess is the stylist for this shot wanted his overall appearance to convey tension and readied aggression, but this collar and knot pairing does look a bit too put together and affected - which _is_ a bit against character for Bond.


----------



## Dixan

duplicate


----------



## imranbecks

Yup.. Thats true. A true Bond fan would know that. I prefer the four in hand knot myself as it is also the most simple yet efficient.


----------



## Vicious49

imranbecks said:


> Yup.. Thats true. A true Bond fan would know that. I prefer the four in hand knot myself as it is also the most simple yet efficient.


I had to google it to figure out what a four in hand knot is. I was like 'oh, that's a single knot'. That's what I've always called it anwyays. I switch between that and a Windsor knot depending on the thickness of the material for the tie.


----------



## Muddy250

I wear a four hand unless my shirt has a cutaway collar, then it's a windsor to fill in the space. I do like the symmetry of the windsor, nothing to do with vanity, more OCD....


----------



## iinsic

It has been so long since I last wore a necktie (11 years), that I've forgotten how to tie one. But when I wore ties regularly, I always preferred the four-in-hand over the Windsor. Even when neckties were briefly thinner, the Windsor made me look like I had a goiter or something.

As for that Empire cover, the collar is bent in such a way that I think it's a tabbed collar, but they likely PS'd out the tab in the photo. Years ago I favored French (long) collars with an 18k Tiffany tie pin my wife gave me for an anniversary present (the '80s were an interesting time, no?). The effect of a tabbed collar or tie pin is essentially the same - that characteristic inward taper of the collar points toward the knot (no stays are used on such collars). Their airbrushing out the tab just makes the whole collar/tie look stupid.

P.S. - In re: the QoS poster, to me nothing looks tackier than a big watch forcing up the sleeves of a shirt and jacket. The tastefully sized AT is a welcome return to the more historical suave Bond.


----------



## CDavis7M

iinsic said:


> to me nothing looks tackier than a big watch forcing up the sleeves of a shirt and jacket.


Precisely.


----------



## snakeinthegear

^^ lol that is something else entirely. Utter ridiculousness. How uncouth. Yes, the AT is a splendid-looking watch and the perfect size to be noticed or discreet.


----------



## Perseus

mrjorisa said:


> Fwiw, I asked my local Omega boutique today about the new bond AT and he did confirm with me that it would be a blue AT released later this year.


I just hope I can get a blue dial in quartz, though I'm probably in the minority here.


----------



## solesman

I'm wanting the 8500 blue but I'm sure a quartz would be popular to many.


Perseus said:


> I just hope I can get a blue dial in quartz, though I'm probably in the minority here.


----------



## CDavis7M

I thought it was pretty discrete and classy with the vintage watch and leather strap. Certainly nothing uncouth about it.

Uncouth might be a proper description of this man's watch style.









To stay a little on topic I will leave this here


----------



## iinsic

CDavis7M said:


> To stay a little on topic I will leave this here
> 
> View attachment 689999


My God, take a look at that jacket collar! It appears he still has the suit hanger inside (they must have airbrushed out the hook). ;-) DC is a _very_ natty dresser ... I can't believe he (and/or the studio) allowed this photo into print. It's the way my brother looks in an OTR suit from Men's Wearhouse. :roll:


----------



## AAMC

Blame you Tom Ford (lol)


----------



## BHL

I'm a half Windsor guy myself ;-)


----------



## Runitout

Dixan

I was of course talking about the Empire shot with the narrow collar and the strangled tie. In Melbourne town, all the cool cats are sporting that look, along with high cut trouser cuffs and co-respondents. Very natty!

The spread collar be immune from fashion overseas, but not here: now that screen Bond is sporting the narrow collar I'll have to get my shirts from overseas again. The market here only seems to stock one style per year (really) and is heavily influenced by whatever the arbiters of cool deem worthy.



Dixan said:


> That's not a "French collar," but a "spread collar," or "wide collar," depending on what your tailor was taught. It's been in use for decades and decades, and for people who understand suiting, it is as unaffected by fashion as a French or double cuff, or a peaked lapel.
> 
> The knot that Daniel Craig is wearing in that photo is a Four-In-Hand knot, the preferred knot of the character James Bond. In fact, it's well known that James Bond never trusted a man who boasted a Windsor Knot:
> 
> _"It was tied with a Windsor knot. Bond mistrusted anyone who tied his tie with a Windsor knot. It showed too much vanity. It was often the mark of a cad."_ - From Russia With Love
> 
> I've always preferred the four-in-hand, myself, as it is more fun to tie, and it offers a sort of _élan_ that the stuffier, too-symmetrical and bulky Windsor knots lack. In fact, a well done four-in-hand knot is about as close to _sprezzatura_ that most non-Italians can pull off. ;-)
> 
> EDIT: My post was in reply to the photo with JB and DC. In the Empire cover shot, he is wearing not a spread or wide collar, but a narrow straight point collar that's been deformed by his too-tight four-in-hand knot. My guess is the stylist for this shot wanted his overall appearance to convey tension and readied aggression, but this collar and knot pairing does look a bit too put together and affected - which _is_ a bit against character for Bond.


----------



## snakeinthegear

CDavis7M said:


> I
> thought it was pretty discrete and classy with the vintage watch and leather strap. Certainly nothing uncouth about it.
> 
> Uncouth might be a proper description of this man's watch style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To stay a little on topic I will leave this here
> 
> View attachment 689999


My uncouth comment was in reference to the watch wearer not wearing the watch on his actual wrist but on top of his sleeve.


----------



## Justice

Vertec said:


> I always cringe at the horrible trigger discipline when most actors hold guns. Still, nice to see the AT peeking out under there.


+1 
On the Empire cover shot, it looks like he's about to shoot himself in the foot :roll:


----------



## solesman

Any Blue AT news anyone:-s


----------



## Muddy250

Patience Dan. Patience.


----------



## solesman

my worst virtue sadly Chris:-d

Mr Urquhart if your reading this, please put me and many others out of their misery and announce the blue AT. Dammit man!!:-d


----------



## mrjorisa

better yet, announce it along with actual pictures


----------



## Muddy250

The wait for the film is killing me!


----------



## scamp007

Muddy250 said:


> The wait for the film is killing me!


May 25th for the teaser trailer apparently, should keep us going for a little while longer... ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Muddy250

I resorted to buying Casino Royale and watching it every few days...


----------



## akasnowmaaan

It's gonna be serious competition for my last-gen blue AT.


----------



## sager

solesman said:


> my worst virtue sadly Chris:-d
> 
> Mr Urquhart if your reading this, please put me and many others out of their misery and announce the blue AT. Dammit man!!:-d


How long/soon after announcing it would you think it would be available at boutiques?


----------



## solesman

sager said:


> How long/soon after announcing it would you think it would be available at boutiques?


That's a good question. Depends if they market it as a "Bond" watch. If so it would make sense that they are already in advanced production and are stockpiling a certain amount to have them available as soon as they need. Maybe it will be released just as Skyfall comes to cinema?


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> That's a good question. Depends if they market it as a "Bond" watch. If so it would make sense that they are already in advanced production and are stockpiling a certain amount to have them available as soon as they need. Maybe it will be released just as Skyfall comes to cinema?


Wouldn't you like to be wearing it at the premier of the film? 😊


----------



## SerialQiller

Pretty sure that they had the 'Bond watch' out before Casino Royale and QoS came out. I have to imagine that they will have this new one released well before the move too. Keep in mind, the new movie doesn't come out until November (and two weeks before the end of the world), so they have a lot of time before the marketing kicks in.


----------



## Muddy250

Oh no. Is the world ending again? I'm buying whatever they turn out in that case. ;-)


----------



## kxk

Muddy250 said:


> I resorted to buying Casino Royale and watching it every few days...


That's too funny, I just watched it last week! And last night I saw Dr. No for the first time ever! Loved it. From Russia with Love is scheduled for tonight


----------



## Muddy250

kxk said:


> That's too funny, I just watched it last week! And last night I saw Dr. No for the first time ever! Loved it. From Russia with Love is scheduled for tonight


Would be if it weren't true! :-(
I got the collectors edition with extras and am driving the missus crazy...  
Enjoy your movie!


----------



## SerialQiller

kxk said:


> That's too funny, I just watched it last week! And last night I saw Dr. No for the first time ever! Loved it. From Russia with Love is scheduled for tonight


From Russia with Love is awesome. Goldfinger is more iconic, but FRWL is a superior movie. I gots me the Collectors Edition too (used to have all of the VHS editions, then a cheap dvd set, now the huge Special Edition dvd Boxset, guess I need the bluerays now..) and it's amazing..

And ya, I wonder if an Omega can survive the end of the world. Are they built for that?


----------



## snakeinthegear

@kxk dr.no is an excellent Bond film, a little different from subsequent entries but yes, it is indeed fantastic. FRWL imo is the definitive spy movie. Has suspense, intrigue, a whole lotta class and very sexy. Connery is on top form.


----------



## scamp007

SerialQiller said:


> Pretty sure that they had the 'Bond watch' out before Casino Royale and QoS came out. I have to imagine that they will have this new one released well before the move too. Keep in mind, the new movie doesn't come out until November (and two weeks before the end of the world), so they have a lot of time before the marketing kicks in.


That'd be October over here Old Chap, I'm assuming you don't want a full plot synopsis and a lengthy discussion on how brilliant it is posted when us British lads have seen it....... ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## kxk

Muddy250 said:


> Would be if it weren't true! :-(
> I got the collectors edition with extras and am driving the missus crazy...
> Enjoy your movie!





snakeinthegear said:


> @kxk dr.no is an excellent Bond film, a little different from subsequent entries but yes, it is indeed fantastic. FRWL imo is the definitive spy movie. Has suspense, intrigue, a whole lotta class and very sexy. Connery is on top form.





SerialQiller said:


> From Russia with Love is awesome. Goldfinger is more iconic, but FRWL is a superior movie. I gots me the Collectors Edition too (used to have all of the VHS editions, then a cheap dvd set, now the huge Special Edition dvd Boxset, guess I need the bluerays now..) and it's amazing..
> 
> And ya, I wonder if an Omega can survive the end of the world. Are they built for that?


Looks like Thursday and Friday evening are now booked


----------



## DaveW

scamp007 said:


> That'd be October over here Old Chap, I'm assuming you don't want a full plot synopsis and a lengthy discussion on how brilliant it is posted when us British lads have seen it....... ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Nice!


----------



## Runitout

snakeinthegear said:


> @kxk dr.no is an excellent Bond film, a little different from subsequent entries but yes, it is indeed fantastic. FRWL imo is the definitive spy movie. Has suspense, intrigue, a whole lotta class and very sexy. Connery is on top form.


What I like about FRWL is that it concerns a small, tangible objective - a 'cryptographer' of some sort. That's the sort of discrete objective one would expect a Bond-like intelligence officer to be entrusted with. Not spaceships and the end of the world, or ex-..... flooding Silicon Valley with explosions on the San Andreas Fault. Even in a made-up-superhero-spy world of film imagination, that's a bit daft.

Films like Bond are already a pastiche of intelligence agencies - lone ranger intelligence officer with bizzarely poor cover becomes suave sophisticated one-man army and sex-machine, saving the world in the process. If you are already asking the audience to suspend disbelief by that much, it sort of behoves you to make it seem as plausible as possible. FRWL does that, as did Casino Royale.


----------



## SerialQiller

Runitout said:


> Films like Bond are already a pastiche of intelligence agencies - lone ranger intelligence officer with bizzarely poor cover becomes suave sophisticated one-man army and sex-machine, saving the world in the process.


Wait. You mean spies don't do that?! You've shattered something in me Runitout... not since I learned the truth about Santa...


----------



## zerophase

They just announced the next Bond film for 2014... get ready. Another Omega show in 2014.


----------



## Runitout

SerialQiller said:


> Wait. You mean spies don't do that?! You've shattered something in me Runitout... not since I learned the truth about Santa...


I know, it seems a churlish criticism when the whole genre is based on extreme unreality. Humour me.

But to use a tired comparison, look at the Bourne films (boo! hiss!). A different sort of disbelief is required, naturally, but part of the reason that those films worked was that they were, on one level, believable. Sure, the man seemed to be an unstoppable Thing who simply Could Not Die, but once you accept the premise that this man is a naive amnesiac one-man army and sex-machine, then it all makes sense. Some of the early Bond films shared that quality, as does the 2006 Casino Royale. You have to make a quantum leap beyond that to believe in Hugo Drax or Max Zorin, Goldfinger or Elliot Carver, with dastardly plans to destroy (or run) the world, and ridiculously convoluted methods to do it, usually involving a secret lair of some description.

I know it seems odd; these films are ridiculous fun, and part of their appeal is their almost obscene level of chutzpah. However, it's the same qualities that led to Roger Moore feeling the need to raise an arch eyebrow to the audience as he creaked his way to victory with another impossibly nubile woman besotted by the OAP with the tiny pistol. It's a fine line between laughing with the superspy to laughing at him, and the best Bond films let us avoid the dilemma entirely.


----------



## SerialQiller

Runitout said:


> I know, it seems a churlish criticism when the whole genre is based on extreme unreality. Humour me.
> 
> But to use a tired comparison, look at the Bourne films (boo! hiss!). A different sort of disbelief is required, naturally, but part of the reason that those films worked was that they were, on one level, believable. Sure, the man seemed to be an unstoppable Thing who simply Could Not Die, but once you accept the premise that this man is a naive amnesiac one-man army and sex-machine, then it all makes sense. Some of the early Bond films shared that quality, as does the 2006 Casino Royale. You have to make a quantum leap beyond that to believe in Hugo Drax or Max Zorin, Goldfinger or Elliot Carver, with dastardly plans to destroy (or run) the world, and ridiculously convoluted methods to do it, usually involving a secret lair of some description.
> 
> I know it seems odd; these films are ridiculous fun, and part of their appeal is their almost obscene level of chutzpah. However, it's the same qualities that led to Roger Moore feeling the need to raise an arch eyebrow to the audience as he creaked his way to victory with another impossibly nubile woman besotted by the OAP with the tiny pistol. It's a fine line between laughing with the superspy to laughing at him, and the best Bond films let us avoid the dilemma entirely.


LOL, ya, I didn't mean it as a rebuke. Totally agree with you. As with most of the iconic heroes, the Men/boys that idolize them prefer to envision themselves in the roles. That is why we don't mind them being immortal, all-powerful, all-alluring. We just assume that being placed in similar positions, we ourselves could and would act in as cool away. Or at least wish we could. That is why they don't like to define and flesh our characters like Bond, or Indiana Jones, or whomever (note that they spend more time fleshing out the nemesis than look into Bond's back-story) because the more defined the heroes are, the less we can envision ourselves being them.

It works on the same principal as there are no Hot couples in movies, just average looking people doing hot people. Twilight has a dowdy looking girl doing the hot guys, cus if she were hot herself, the girls would be more jealous of her than envisioning themselves as her. On the other end of the spectrum, Ron Jeremy hardly triggers any jealousy from guys watching him do hot chicks. This is why you'll never see Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie do a nude scene together. They can do dowdy people, just not hot people.

And we can buy expensive watches to pretend we're Bond.


----------



## imranbecks

Forget that photoshopped image of the blue AT, here is a glimpse at the Skyfall blue Aqua Terra in the form of the ladies London Olympics 2012 special edition 34mm AT... I bet it will the same blue dial, only bigger at 38.5mm.. Really excited now!!! Very sure it will sell really well..


















OMEGA Watches: Specialities Olympic Collection London 2012 - Steel on steel - 522.10.34.20.03.001


----------



## sager

Omega has done a great job with their blue PO and SMP. I bet this one will be of the same greatness if not greater!


----------



## coleraine

dispensary_diver said:


> I really hope the PO would be the main watch 007 wears in other scenes. Having him switching through Omega's collection is very unlike Bond.


 So is drinking heineken


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

Watch is interesting...


----------



## Muddy250

coleraine said:


> So is drinking heineken


Could have been worse. Special Brew? Scrumpy? Coors Lite!


----------



## mrjorisa

I feel a little underwhelmed by that watch after all the hype. Do not like the red wording on the dial and would prefer if the blue was more like the Hour Vision Blue. Seems like a really greyish blue hue on the new AT which doesn't rock my boat. Hoping the actual skyfall will turn out much better


----------



## imranbecks

mrjorisa said:


> I feel a little underwhelmed by that watch after all the hype. Do not like the red wording on the dial and would prefer if the blue was more like the Hour Vision Blue. Seems like a really greyish blue hue on the new AT which doesn't rock my boat. Hoping the actual skyfall will turn out much better


I think its the lighting in the photos.. I feel its basically the same blue as that of the Hour Vision..



NotEnoughTimeOnMyHands said:


> Just in case you were still thinking about it... ;-)


----------



## mrjorisa

I really do hope that's the case. Gonna be a long 4-5 month wait.


----------



## imranbecks

mrjorisa said:


> I really do hope that's the case. Gonna be a long 4-5 month wait.


Just realised you are from Singapore too..haha.. Once its out, I'll be heading to The Hour Glass to check it out, give it a try, and for sure will be getting it!


----------



## solesman

That does indeed look beautiful. I still have a hunch that it could be slightly different so as to set it apart from all other AT's. Just not sure how though.



imranbecks said:


> Forget that photoshopped image of the blue AT, here is a glimpse at the Skyfall blue Aqua Terra in the form of the ladies London Olympics 2012 special edition 34mm AT... I bet it will the same blue dial, only bigger at 38.5mm.. Really excited now!!! Very sure it will sell really well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Specialities Olympic Collection London 2012 - Steel on steel - 522.10.34.20.03.001


----------



## solesman

Lol Chris! And not forgetting Tennants Super or White Lightening! Or maybe mix both for a snake bite?:-d



Muddy250 said:


> Could have been worse. Special Brew? Scrumpy? Coors Lite!


----------



## imranbecks

mrjorisa said:


> I feel a little underwhelmed by that watch after all the hype. Do not like the red wording on the dial and would prefer if the blue was more like the Hour Vision Blue. Seems like a really greyish blue hue on the new AT which doesn't rock my boat. Hoping the actual skyfall will turn out much better


Btw, the photo is of the ladies blue AT, hence the red Seamaster.. On the gents, it will be the normal white Seamaster just like on the other gents 38.5mm & 41mm AT..



solesman said:


> That does indeed look beautiful. I still have a hunch that it could be slightly different so as to set it apart from all other AT's. Just not sure how though.


And I'm confident it will be this same blue because judging from the photos we have seen of the watch during the Skyfall filming, I don't see any other blue the watch might have. Omega has this for the ladies, so it only makes sense to have them release it in 38.5mm for the gents and market it as the Skyfall Bond watch.. Maybe the difference would be without the teak dial on the Skyfall watch, but that would just be criminal! The teak is what sets the AT apart...


----------



## solesman

It HAS to have the teak detailing. It makes the AT into a real beauty. God this is killing me!!!


----------



## imranbecks

solesman said:


> It HAS to have the teak detailing. It makes the AT into a real beauty. God this is killing me!!!


Haha.. Yeah.. I doubt the Skyfall AT would be without the teak dial. So what other blue can they use? From the photos of the watch on Craig's wrist, the blue looks to be the same to that of the ladies Olympics 2012 AT. It definitely doesn't look to be light blue or sky blue. I'm betting it will be the same blue as that of the ladies AT and since Omega already have it in 34mm for the ladies, they will then release the same one but in 38.5mm for the gents range. And instead of marketing it as Olympics 2012, they will just market it as the Skyfall Bond watch. Definite logic there


----------



## IGotId

I'm going to chime in after *FINALLY *trying on a 38.5mm AT at an AD the other day, I *REALLY REALLY *hope that the blue AT will be available in 41mm as well. The 38.5 just appeared too small (IMO of course). I suspect a 41mm will be available eventually.


----------



## imranbecks

IGotId said:


> I'm going to chime in after *FINALLY *trying on a 38.5mm AT at an AD the other day, I *REALLY REALLY *hope that the blue AT will be available in 41mm as well. The 38.5 just appeared too small (IMO of course). I suspect a 41mm will be available eventually.


I'm sure it will be in 41mm as well, if the demand is there, then why not. My Seiko 5 which is 38mm feels very comfortable on my wrist obviously due to the smaller case as I've always been wearing watches 41mm and above. I really like the look and feel of the 38mm on my wrist so I'm confident it'll be the same for the 38mm AT...


----------



## gt_5454

imranbecks said:


> I'm sure it will be in 41mm as well, if the demand is there, then why not. My Seiko 5 which is 38mm feels very comfortable on my wrist obviously due to the smaller case as I've always been wearing watches 41mm and above. I really like the look and feel of the 38mm on my wrist so I'm confident it'll be the same for the 38mm AT...


I think I am going to wait a while before getting an AT ... As there could be new colours and I saw that the black dial which is only available in 38.5mm size has got the Si14 as well....
So patience is important ...


----------



## Muddy250

imranbecks said:


> Btw, the photo is of the ladies blue AT, hence the red Seamaster.. On the gents, it will be the normal white Seamaster just like on the other gents 38.5mm & 41mm AT..
> 
> And I'm confident it will be this same blue because judging from the photos we have seen of the watch during the Skyfall filming, I don't see any other blue the watch might have. Omega has this for the ladies, so it only makes sense to have them release it in 38.5mm for the gents and market it as the Skyfall Bond watch.. Maybe the difference would be without the teak dial on the Skyfall watch, but that would just be criminal! The teak is what sets the AT apart...


Swapped the red out for you.


----------



## Dixan

>


This is the exact shade of blue I don't like. It's too green, and is more of a teal than a true blue. I'm a big fan Omega's blue dials, in general; I would've gone with a cooler shade of blue here. Darker, deeper, too. Also, blue for the teak planking doesn't work for me, conceptually. The gray, which is really more of a warm gray/dusty brown, at least worked in that you could somewhat picture wood planking in a warm, dry tone like that. The white/silver, as beautiful as it is, barely hangs on, in terms of _adhering to the concept._ The blue totally loses the plot, IMHO. I don't know... They sold the connection hard in the beginning, as seen here:










They've since kind of wandered from it, though. Blue "wood planking"? I really hate to make the obvious joke here, as I love these teak dialed ATs, but wouldn't blue colored teak decking only be seen on a boat that's sunk or otherwise underwater? This is what the concept was inspired by:










IMO, any blue AT dial should just have a sunburst finish, or something along the lines of the blue HV dial. Again, in my opinion....


----------



## IGotId

^ Good job!


----------



## Muddy250

Dixan said:


> This is the exact shade of blue I don't like. It's too green, and is more of a teal than a true blue.
> It should just be a sunburst finish, or something along the lines of the blue HV dial. Again, in my opinion....


I would have to see it in the flesh but tend to agree with you here. 
Problem for them is, they already had had that smooth dial watch before. The 
main thing that turns me off the AT is a minor one but major enough to stop me and that's the dark little cave that date wheel lives in. Way too deep. Picky eh? ;-)


----------



## akasnowmaaan

Dixan said:


> This is the exact shade of blue I don't like. It's too green, and is more of a teal than a true blue. I'm a big fan Omega's blue dials, in general; I would've gone with a cooler shade of blue here. Darker, deeper, too. Also, blue for the teak planking doesn't work for me, conceptually. The gray, which is really more of a warm gray/dusty brown, at least worked in that you could somewhat picture wood planking in a warm, dry tone like that. The white/silver, as beautiful as it is, barely hangs on, in terms of _adhering to the concept._ The blue totally loses the plot, IMHO. I don't know... They sold the connection hard in the beginning, as seen here:
> View attachment 693705
> 
> 
> They've since kind of wandered from it, though. Blue "wood planking"? It should just be a sunburst finish, or something along the lines of the blue HV dial. Again, in my opinion....


Agreed on all points. I have the blue AT that you used to have (well, in quartz, but the finish is the same), and that is the blue I'd be looking for. But, your point about it not really working I think is valid. The teck adds a LOT of detail. Something more neutral seems to make that detail work. If it amps up the color as well, it may be too much.


----------



## HHP

I saw the lady's blue AT at the Omega boutique today. It was in the display case with light shining directly at it. In that light it appeared to be slightly lighter than the blue Ti PO...more towards royal blue, but not quite there. Definitely not teal blue in the store's lighting.

I also saw the "New Products 2012" catalog. It has all the new Basel World watches in that book. There is a Limited Edition Planet Ocean Bond watch, not the 50th anniversary. It is stunning with black grid-like dial. The 7 marker is "007" with the gun pointing towards the center. Only "5'007" of those watches. Same price as regular PO 8500...or around there.

BTW, the 50th anniversary watch's back is cool. The bullet says "James Bond 50 years" and rotates just like sapphire crystal.


----------



## imranbecks

Muddy250 said:


> Swapped the red out for you.
> 
> View attachment 693687
> 
> 
> View attachment 693673


Very nice! It looks better with the white Seamaster..!



HHP said:


> I saw the lady's blue AT at the Omega boutique today. It was in the display case with light shining directly at it. In that light it appeared to be slightly lighter than the blue Ti PO...more towards royal blue, but not quite there. Definitely not teal blue in the store's lighting.
> 
> I also saw the "New Products 2012" catalog. It has all the new Basel World watches in that book. There is a Limited Edition Planet Ocean Bond watch, not the 50th anniversary. It is stunning with black grid-like dial. The 7 marker is "007" with the gun pointing towards the center. Only "5'007" of those watches. Same price as regular PO 8500...or around there.
> 
> BTW, the 50th anniversary watch's back is cool. The bullet says "James Bond 50 years" and rotates just like sapphire crystal.


I have yet to see that ladies blue AT at my local Omega boutiques.. And the 2012 catalog is already available? You didn't take the catalog? Would love to see some shots of that Limited Ed PO...


----------



## dmckean44

Muddy250 said:


> Swapped the red out for you.


I'd wear that for sure.


----------



## Muddy250

imranbecks said:


> Very nice! It looks better with the white Seamaster..!
> 
> I have yet to see that ladies blue AT at my local Omega boutiques.. And the 2012 catalog is already available? You didn't take the catalog? Would love to see some shots of that Limited Ed PO...


You and me both.


----------



## solesman

A new PO LE?? Hmmmm. My wallet is shaking:-d


----------



## imranbecks

As much of a Bond fan that I am, I wouldn't want to part my money for a Bond LE Omega.. I'd rather get the model that the character wears in the movie instead of having one with 007 imprinted on the watch... But I gotta admit, their 007 LE models look good, but I wouldn't want to wear it. I think the one I like most was the LE SMP 300 Quantum Of Solace..


----------



## solesman

I'm with you Imran. Just my wallet always shakes when a new watch is mentioned. The QOS dial on the PO is a beauty but I intensely dislike the laser etching on the sapphire crystal. The SMP you mention had that deep lacquered black dial. Shame they put the red 007 counterweight on the seconds hand though.



imranbecks said:


> As much of a Bond fan that I am, I wouldn't want to part my money for a Bond LE Omega.. I'd rather get the model that the character wears in the movie instead of having one with 007 imprinted on the watch... But I gotta admit, their 007 LE models look good, but I wouldn't want to wear it. I think the one I like most was the LE SMP 300 Quantum Of Solace..


----------



## G07

*I'd wear that in a heartbeat .... red or white "Seamaster" ....*

Beauty ...:-!


----------



## HHP

imranbecks said:


> I have yet to see that ladies blue AT at my local Omega boutiques.. And the 2012 catalog is already available? You didn't take the catalog? Would love to see some shots of that Limited Ed PO...


No. It was store copy with paperback cover, not hardback like the comprehensive catalog. No reproduction for customers are allowed per corporate email attached to the inside cover of the book.

I got to handle the lady's SM black dial (37.25mm) and the 50th Bond watch. The rep (the one who sold our watches) knew I wasn't buying but insisted on showing them in person when I made comments about those watches from the catalog. DH was with me but I was the one who was flipping pages back and forth and ooh and ahhing.  The box that stores the 50th's watch looks nice. It felt like thick cardboard, but maybe is wood composite because there are some thick metal screws at the bottom. The case pops out on the side about an inch or two for you to pull open.

50th anniversary watch looks better in real life than picture. From the images on Omega's website, I don't like the busy dial background with "007" but those only show at certain angle. Tilting the watch a certain way makes it disappear and become black.

The LE Bond watch is the same price as 232.30.46.21.01.001. It's 42 mm. There is a lady's version (not sure if it's LE). All hour markers are dots with the exception of a diamond at the 7 hour marker. Look's weird to me and the diamond is smaller than the rest of the dots. It is $500 less than the men's LE.

Our local boutique also has a cool watch display a few feet from store's entrance with a video making images projecting to the background behind the watch in clear glass display. Last week it was Planet Ocean. This week it's 007 with laser etching the Omega logo and Omega spelling on the acrylic that holds the watch. Then there's bullet hitting the watch, then explosion, etc.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Bond in Turkey....with his AT...again a blurry view of his time piec : (


----------



## solesman

snakeinthegear said:


> Bond in Turkey....with his AT...again a blurry view of his time piec : (


Soon we will get a hi res shot. Patience all. Haha


----------



## sager

Getting very frustrated with these blurry images. Show it to us already o|



snakeinthegear said:


> Bond in Turkey....with his AT...again a blurry view of his time piec : (


----------



## mrjorisa

this might be the biggest c*** tease in history along with the iphone 5


----------



## solesman

Don't start me on the new iPhone lol


----------



## Tommm

solesman said:


> Don't start me on the new iPhone lol


Ha! At least I'm not alone! Turns out it'll have NFC now and be made of our very own LiquidMetal (it'll go very well with your LE).

Back to watches...

This AT craving has got so bad I've ordered a similar sized Seiko to get used to the size of the smaller AT (which I am still unsure about)...

...it's becoming a problem that is becoming an obsession! :s


----------



## imranbecks

Tommm said:


> Ha! At least I'm not alone! Turns out it'll have NFC now and be made of our very own LiquidMetal (it'll go very well with your LE).
> 
> Back to watches...
> 
> This AT craving has got so bad I've ordered a similar sized Seiko to get used to the size of the smaller AT (which I am still unsure about)...
> 
> ...it's becoming a problem that is becoming an obsession! :s


Haha.. Tell me about it.. I did the same and got myself a 38mm Seiko 5 which resembles the AT just last month...hahaha..


----------



## snakeinthegear

Again, other pics teasing the AT...


----------



## snakeinthegear

Taken from the other thread, just though I'd post it here as it's relevant...


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> Again, other pics teasing the AT...


Oh I could throw in a massive spoiler here, but I won't of course, but I am going to go out on a limb and say, as I know where this scene occurs in the movie, that's possibly neither Blue, nor an Aqua Terra....... (Gasp...)









Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## snakeinthegear

Do tell.....


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> Do tell.....


Well, we have pretty reliable info that there will be a Skyfall Planet Ocean ( it was on Omega's 2012 price list ), we have the pic of 007 in the trunks, almost certainly not an Aqua Terra, and the SPOILER part, the scenes in these pics are in the Pre Title Sequence, a long way before the London Aqua Terra shots, I'm guessing he wears the PO first, all sorts of stuff goes on before London, and then we get the AT...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## sager

scamp007 said:


> Well, we have pretty reliable info that there will be a Skyfall Planet Ocean ( it was on Omega's 2012 price list ), we have the pic of 007 in the trunks, almost certainly not an Aqua Terra, and the SPOILER part, the scenes in these pics are in the Pre Title Sequence, a long way before the London Aqua Terra shots, I'm guessing he wears the PO first, all sorts of stuff goes on before London, and then we get the AT...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Who? Where? WHAT!!

Don't know what to think anymore :roll:


----------



## scamp007

Terrible quality, but does this look like the Blue AT??


----------



## snakeinthegear

Pffft! Omega are having a laugh. I'm not shelling out for both the AT and a potential blue PO. I already have the new line PO and plan on getting this AT and that's where it stops for me.

P.s. I'll probably punk out and buy the blue PO : (


----------



## Muddy250

scamp007 said:


> Terrible quality, but does this look like the Blue AT??


Nope. I didn't see the skyfall PO on the list tho. Just the AT. 
Having tried on the small AT I'm not interested BUT a blue PO... my poor ole wallet!!

Edit. Just found the list. I see it's actually a black PO with the 007 applied at 7 o'clock and 007 on the rotor. Not my thing so that's me back looking at the superocean heritage again.


----------



## solesman

Hey Chris, thanks for the email. I have to say I'm somewhat underwhelmed if I'm honest. I think I put the blue AT on too higher plinth and now I have seen it I'm quite disappointed. Obviously I need to try it on in the flesh but for the time being I will be putting it on the back burner I think. I know one thing and its that I want a blue dial/bezel watch. The recent shots of the blue SMP-c have lit a flame but maybe a blue PO could be the one. Only if it's available in 42mm of course. Liquid metal bezel would be great too. Oh and none of this titanium lark. Give me some steel.


----------



## Muddy250

Underwhelmed is my feeling too. I tried the blue SMP C but I still prefer my old model SMP. Steel for me too, gimme a bit of weight. 
I reckon the PO is the main Skyfall watch with the AT making a cameo appearance.


----------



## solesman

I actually prefer the grey and the opaline AT's over the blue. Still it's only a stock photo and they are typically rubbish. You may just be right about the PO Chris. I'm curious as to how the finish of a blue ceramic dial would look on the PO. it would surely differ from the SMP-c and maybe have a duller matte finish to it?


----------



## Muddy250

They didn't do it for me either and this blue would have had to have some pop to get my attention. Probably looks better in reality as you say. Now a matt dial blue steel/steel 45.5mm PO would see me scorching off to the AD with a pile of notes at the ready!


----------



## solesman

Scorching off on one of your fine italian bicycles eh? That PO sure sounds good. Would be very contrasting to my shiny LM.


----------



## harry1976

Surely he wouldn't wear three different watches in Skyfall (PO on steel and rubber and an AT)?


----------



## solesman

He is Bond so maybe:-!


----------



## zerophase

I don't know why everyone is shocked at a blue PO... The 45.5mm liquidmetal PO is already blue. That's what it most likely is, although in those shots it looks like a 42mm black PO.


----------



## Muddy250

It is a black PO according to the price list.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Thank God for that!


----------



## Muddy250

snakeinthegear said:


> Thank God for that!


From the price list:

Seamaster James Bond-LE
ST/ST black ceramic bezel ring black dial with applied "007"
at 7H "Skyfall 007" on rotor LE 5007x 232.30.42.21.01.004 $ 6,500 August

Seamaster Aqua Terra- 38mm
ST/ST blue dial 231.10.39.21.03.001 $ 5,500 August


----------



## HHP

Muddy250 said:


> From the price list:
> 
> Seamaster James Bond-LE
> ST/ST black ceramic bezel ring black dial with applied "007"
> at 7H "Skyfall 007" on rotor LE 5007x 232.30.42.21.01.004 $ 6,500 August


which list is that? You are talking about PO right? I am pretty sure the list I saw at Omega boutique last weekend said $6,200. The lady's version is $5,700.

Why does the list end with August after each item? THey are not available until August 2012?


----------



## NMGE17

The LE may be a black PO, but DC could be wearing a different one in the film - it is not going to be the LE one.

Nigel


----------



## Muddy250

HHP said:


> which list is that? You are talking about PO right? I am pretty sure the list I saw at Omega boutique last weekend said $6,200. The lady's version is $5,700.
> 
> Why does the list end with August after each item? THey are not available until August 2012?


From the Omega price list for this years models and yep, available August.



NMGE17 said:


> The LE may be a black PO, but DC could be wearing a different one in the film - it is not going to be the LE one.
> 
> Nigel


I agree.


----------



## imranbecks

Muddy250 said:


> From the price list:
> 
> Seamaster Aqua Terra- 38mm
> ST/ST blue dial 231.10.39.21.03.001 $ 5,500 August


Pretty sure the price for the blue AT, once available would be the same price as the current batch of grey 38.5mm AT that the boutiques are selling. Speaking of which, I stopped by the Omega boutique earlier today, tried on the 38.5mm grey AT just to be sure how it looked, perfect size for my wrist! Just like my 38mm Seiko 5, the 38.5mm AT is not too small and very comfortable on my wrist.

On another note, for the first time, I also saw the blue Olympics 2012 ladies AT, the teak blue dial is beautiful in person! It does not look as gleaming as the blue Hour Vision which was also on display nearby so I got a chance to compare the blue on both watches. The blue Hour Vision gave out a much more shinier sort of blue under the light due to its flat surface whereas the blue on the teak dial of the ladies AT was more confined and subtle due to the teak design of the dial, but is basically the same blue as the Hour Vision. *The guy at the boutique confirmed with me that the upcoming blue 38.5mm Skyfall AT will be of the same blue as that of the Olympics 2012 AT.* I'm so gonna get that Skyfall AT, now 100% sure!!!!


----------



## AAMC

Seamaster James Bond-LE
ST/ST black ceramic bezel ring black dial with applied "007"
at 7H "Skyfall 007" on rotor LE 5007x 232.30.42.21.01.004 $ 6,500 August


----------



## Zidane

Wow! Where did you find those pics?

I'm bummed though - cant see myself ponying up the cash for what is essentially a PO plus some "007" branding...even considering how big of a fan I am.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Urgh, the placing of the 007 just looks ridiculous to me.


----------



## FOOGauzie

Looks like the dial's in a rip-stop parachute fabric finish..


----------



## javadave

Too much gimmick on the po with all the Bond advertising on it. The AT looks like a solid hit from Omega.


----------



## sager

In my opinion, these bond limited editions are beginning to go south.


----------



## zerophase

Cool pictures. If only the limited edition actually meant anything.. these special editions just aren't that special. Does anyone know if it's a 42 or a 45? it looks like a 42.


----------



## NMGE17

That does not tempt me.

Nigel


----------



## scamp007

AAMC said:


> Seamaster James Bond-LE
> ST/ST black ceramic bezel ring black dial with applied "007"
> at 7H "Skyfall 007" on rotor LE 5007x 232.30.42.21.01.004 $ 6,500 August


----------



## Muddy250

AAMC said:


> Seamaster James Bond-LE
> ST/ST black ceramic bezel ring black dial with applied "007"
> at 7H "Skyfall 007" on rotor LE 5007x 232.30.42.21.01.004 $ 6,500 August


Nice find! Not for me.
How about this tho? ;-)


----------



## imranbecks

^^^ Hahahaha... Yeah... U shd put that up at Omega's facebook..

Btw, that Planet Ocean looks really bad thanks to the out of place 007 at the 7 mark. Fugly, ugly, horrendous, fail. Whatever you want to call it... The engraved "Skyfall 007" at the clear caseback however looks good and that would have sufficed, but Omega just had to go overboard by making it look gimmicky and cheap with the slanted, out of place 007 logo at the 7 mark on the dial. Definitely the worse out of all the 007 editions they've done. Who comes out with these designs? Now I feel that the black SMP LE that was released a few months back does not look so bad compared to that 007 LE PO..


----------



## Zidane

Muddy250 said:


> Nice find! Not for me.
> How about this tho? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 699053


Are you secretely a member of the Omega design department?


----------



## Stark1

Muddy250 said:


> Nice find! Not for me.
> How about this tho? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 699053


The line-break on the 7 from the second hand kills me. Meticulous sense of detail.


----------



## Muddy250

Zidane said:


> Are you secretely a member of the Omega design department?


Not yet, but after my latest idea I think I stand a chance of a job...











Stark1 said:


> The line-break on the 7 from the second hand kills me. Meticulous sense of detail.


 Why thank you. I never thought of that!


----------



## snakeinthegear

Love that touch with the Heineken crown


----------



## Sappie66

I think the logical next step for Bond LEs is a pictorial scene on the dial of Bond gunning down an adversary, either etched or in full-colour enamel. Mmmmm.


----------



## Muddy250

Sappie66 said:


> I think the logical next step for Bond LEs is a pictorial scene on the dial of Bond gunning down an adversary, either etched or in full-colour enamel. Mmmmm.


How about a mini LED TV screen to watch the movies on?


----------



## solesman

That watch is ghastly. I actually cannot think of anything useful worth saying about this PO. Omega really tear the ar*e out the Bond connection. Yawn....



AAMC said:


> Seamaster James Bond-LE
> ST/ST black ceramic bezel ring black dial with applied "007"
> at 7H "Skyfall 007" on rotor LE 5007x 232.30.42.21.01.004 $ 6,500 August


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> That watch is ghastly. I actually cannot think of anything useful worth saying about this PO. Omega really tear the ar*e out the Bond connection. Yawn....


Sad isn't it.


----------



## solesman

It is indeed Chris. Still there will be 5007 suckers eager to add this monstrosity to their collection. Power to them I say.


----------



## Sappie66

Muddy250 said:


> How about a mini LED TV screen to watch the movies on?


Now you are going too far! 



solesman said:


> That watch is ghastly. I actually cannot think of anything useful worth saying about this PO. Omega really tear the ar*e out the Bond connection. Yawn....


Agreed!



solesman said:


> It is indeed Chris. Still there will be 5007 suckers eager to add this monstrosity to their collection. Power to them I say.


There are more suckers out there than you think. At least it doesn't appeal to those on WUS that actually do like the earlier Bond LEs, so there is some hope for those guys .


----------



## solesman

I guess Omega only make them as they know people will buy them. I may go for the blue AT depending on lots of factors but only because it is free of 007 rubbish. well i havent seen the back yet but fingers crossed eh.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

sager said:


> In my opinion, these bond limited editions are beginning to go south.


...

beginning?


----------



## imranbecks

Thanks to fellow member Jac6586, here is a larger and perhaps slightly sharper image of the blue Skyfall AT he had gotten from his Omega AD via email...

View attachment 702151


----------



## mrjorisa

Personally, still not feeling the new blue AT. Shall wait till I can actually try it on at the boutique to pass judgement. If it doesn't do it for me then I'll happily go with the opaline AT


----------



## Kunnp

so what size will the AT be? 38mm or 38,5mm? Does anyone know? Thank you.


----------



## Jac6586

Kunnp said:


> so what size will the AT be? 38mm or 38,5mm? Does anyone know? Thank you.


It will be 38.5.


----------



## Kunnp

But will there be a 41,5mm version of the blue dial watch?


----------



## Muddy250

Nope, just 38.5mm.


----------



## zerophase

Muddy250 said:


> Nope, just 38.5mm.


How do you know this with such certainty?


----------



## Jac6586

zerophase said:


> How do you know this with such certainty?


The only size that I've read on in any thread is the 38.5mm. The guy that sent me the picture above also mentioned that as of now his catalog only mentions the 38.5mm.


----------



## telackey

I rather like the idea of a blue-dial 38.5mm AT.

~39mm sport watches with blue dials and stainless cases/bracelets have a pretty classic history. The original Royal Oak was a 39mm blue/stainless watch, as is its 40th anniversary re-release.


----------



## Kunnp

Yesterday I tried the AT quartz on my wrist and it was ok. I used to think that the 42mm PO is too small, but now it's one of my favorite watches that I own. I also have the 45,5mm PO with the rubber strap and that one is also good. But I don't like the 45,5mm with steel bracelet because it's too heavy for me. I'm pretty sure ( HOPEFULLY) that i'm going to get the AT as it comes out. The funny tyhing is that Iäm from a country called Estonia and we have only one Omega deaksership here and they don't have any kind of information about the Skyfall watches. They do have the new limited 300m Bond version, but I think it's getting old and boring,too me at least....


----------



## Muddy250

zerophase said:


> How do you know this with such certainty?


There's only a 38.5 listed on the 2012 price list.


----------



## solesman

And that as they say is that.:-d


----------



## imranbecks

AT or PO on his wrist here?


----------



## ChronoScot

imranbecks said:


> AT or PO on his wrist here?


That looks a lot like a PO in the second picture. It seems to have a dark bezel, unlike the AT.


----------



## imranbecks

Thats what I thought. The dial and look of the watch in the second photo looks like a PO. It is my understanding that those shots are of them filming the pre-title sequences in Istanbul.. First half of the movie he is probably wearing the PO, then midway through the movie, he'll be wearing the AT..


----------



## ivan_seawolf

That is a lot of elbow, knee and shin pads, AND this time definitely a PO! Second picture, where he hangs of a container, the bezel looks black!


Sent from the Dark Side using the Force


----------



## Muddy250

I reckon there is no AT in the film at all. It's PO's all the way down.


----------



## imranbecks

Muddy250 said:


> I reckon there is no AT in the film at all. It's PO's all the way down.


I somehow wish that was the case. But thats highly unlikely. Lets not forget abt the blue AT being labelled as the Skyfall watch. Also, remember those images of Craig filming in London? Obviously an AT on his wrist during filming in London. Also an AT, or part of it visible on the cover of Empire Magazine. Like in Casino Royale, where he wore the SMP 300 and the 45.5mm PO, he'll also be wearing two different watches in Skyfall to promote for Omega, this time being the 8500 PO and the 8500 blue AT


----------



## Muddy250

I was joking there... The AT is one of the August issue watches listed in the 2012 price list so must be making an appearance. It's not listed as Skyfall tho, the only listed ref to the movie is the LE PO.
Sadly the AT despite numerous attempts at bonding, no pun intended, in my AD, is one Omega product that leaves me absolutely cold. :-(
My PO on the other hand....


----------



## imranbecks

Either way, I'm still gonna go for something different and get the blue AT... The dial is just too beautiful and unique to pass..


----------



## poppydog

It may just be me, but in all the photos of DC wearing a suit, his clothes look too small!


----------



## Muddy250

poppydog said:


> It may just be me, but in all the photos of DC wearing a suit, his clothes look too small!


Agreed, already been pointed out that his jacket is a bumfreezer. 
And his AT is a bit on the tiny side too... ;-)


----------



## zerophase

Muddy250 said:


> Agreed, already been pointed out that his jacket is a bumfreezer.
> And his AT is a bit on the tiny side too...


it's the new european look these days ;-)


----------



## mrjorisa

u can thank ryan gosling for popularizing that look


----------



## iinsic

mrjorisa said:


> u can thank ryan gosling for popularizing that look


Ryan Gosling I can accept as a fop, but not DC. I hate to see him all tarted up in those dandy Tom Ford outfits. Real men don't wear pants so tight you not only can tell the gender, you can tell the religion. ;-)


----------



## snakeinthegear

It's not just Jews that are circumcised but that's a different topic for a different discussion lol.

Based on the pics, I think Bond will wear the PO for the pts and then after that he'll be wearing the AT for the remainder of the movie.


----------



## iinsic

snakeinthegear said:


> It's not just Jews that are circumcised but that's a different topic for a different discussion lol.


You'll notice I did not say _which_ religion(s). ;-) Anyway, it's not _really_ my joke. Some famous comedian made that crack back in the '60s (so long ago I can't remember who).


----------



## Golazzo

Looks like a PO to me


----------



## CDavis7M

Oh please let him not be wearing that limited edition Skyfall PO in Skyfall (X_X)


----------



## Golazzo

CDavis7M said:


> Oh please let him not be wearing that limited edition Skyfall PO in Skyfall (X_X)


Very much doubt it, as there been a bond film that you know of where Bond wears a Ltd Ed


----------



## imranbecks

Teaser poster has been unveiled... AT or PO? Looks more like the AT to me... I think..


----------



## Muddy250

Dunno. So hard to tell. Not many clear shots are there.

Only really clear one I could find. Watch is looser than suit...


----------



## imranbecks

Muddy250 said:


> Dunno. So hard to tell. Not many clear shots are there.
> 
> Only really clear one I could find. Watch is looser than suit...
> 
> View attachment 711393


That image has been found and re-posted so many times.. That is not Skyfall but from Quantum of Solace. Longer hair on Craig. Very short hair on Craig in Skyfall. And he is wearing the 42mm PO 2500 in that shot which I still proudly wear to this day..lol... I have that same image in higher resolution


----------



## Muddy250

imranbecks said:


> That image has been found and re-posted so many times.. That is not Skyfall but from Quantum of Solace.. Bond is wearing the 42mm PO 2500 in that shot which I still proudly wear to this day..lol... I have that same image in higher resolution


Oops. Its from a Skyfall site too.. 
I only watched QOS once. It was enough.


----------



## imranbecks

Zoomed in on the poster to make it as clear as I cld... Definitely the AT from my pov...


----------



## Muddy250

Yeah. No black bezel there.


----------



## zerophase

It's pretty clear he wears the blue AT in a lot of the scenes as well as the blue liquidmetal PO. The only question is whether or not he wears the 8500 black PO, which some of the scenes shot in turkey seem to have hinted towards.


----------



## zerophase

I also, just wanted to say, what a boring teaser poster!


----------



## snakeinthegear

I for one like the teaser poster, also; I don't see Bond wearing 3 watches in a single film. He wears a PO in the PTA and post PTS he wears the AT......all IMO of course.


----------



## SerialQiller

We should know more by Monday as they've announced the first Trailer comes out at 8:30am British time. Hopefully we can pull it a part and see the watch(es) in action.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Actually my earlier comment about the number of watches could be incorrect. We know he has the AT and appears to have the PO for the PTA but a potential 3rd watch could be the one he wears during he swimming pool scene (?)


----------



## Muddy250

snakeinthegear said:


> Actually my earlier comment about the number of watches could be incorrect. We know he has the AT and appears to have the PO for the PTA but a potential 3rd watch could be the one he wears during he swimming pool scene (?)


Aaaargh! Too many watches! If this carries on the continuity guys are gonna have a real headache soon.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Figured I'd post this here too


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> Figured I'd post this here too


He always wears them that loose, same with the PO in QoS, it does my head in frankly, wouldn't it drive you mad???


----------



## KHaskus

zerophase said:


> I also, just wanted to say, what a boring teaser poster!


I was going to say the exact same thing, what happened to teaser posters being full of action? I guess most people rely on the internet and movie previews nowadays 

-KH


----------



## scamp007

KHaskus said:


> I was going to say the exact same thing, what happened to teaser posters being full of action? I guess most people rely on the internet and movie previews nowadays
> 
> -KH


I don't think Bond teaser's have ever been full of action, they're teasers, that's the point, the Quantum of Solace teaser was just a shadow on the road.

I'm sure the theatrical poster will show us much more.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Yeah, he should have it fit his wrist better. Wearing it as loose as he often does can be a massive distraction and inconvenience for someone in his line of work. Remove a link and it'd look and wear better.


----------



## HHP

snakeinthegear said:


> Yeah, he should have it fit his wrist better. Wearing it as loose as he often does can be a massive distraction and inconvenience for someone in his line of work. Remove a link and it'd look and wear better.


I have not seen that with men. Some women, I have seen, wear theirs so loose that their watches flop up and down their wrists like bracelets.


----------



## avatar1

HHP said:


> I have not seen that with men. Some women, I have seen, wear theirs so loose that their watches flop up and down their wrists like bracelets.


It's called 'swag' b-)


----------



## Muddy250

My wife wears her dress watch loose like that. Difference is its more a bracelet than a 7 ounce PO. I couldn't cope with it slopping around like that.


----------



## SerialQiller

I wear my POC pretty loose because my wrist expands and shrinks through the say. Can get pretty uncomfortable if it's snug in the morning. The great thing about the POC 45.5 is that the face is so huge that it doesn't ever roll over the wrist and accidentally flip to the underside.


----------



## iinsic

SerialQiller said:


> I wear my POC pretty loose because my wrist expands and shrinks through the say. Can get pretty uncomfortable if it's snug in the morning. The great thing about the POC 45.5 is that the face is so huge that it doesn't ever roll over the wrist and accidentally flip to the underside.


I prefer loose over tight. I've seen plenty of photos recently that hurt my wrist just to look at them ... flesh all pinched in.

FWIW, the fashion standard for watches is that they should not be so loose that they fall _more_ than two inches when the forearm is vertical. And they should not be so tight as to squeeze flesh (wrist cleavage?). :-d

DC's AT obviously would fit well within that two-inch limit.


----------



## es335

How much does Swatch pay for this Bond product placement? What type of watch does Craig wear in real life?


----------



## chri

es335 said:


> How much does Swatch pay for this Bond product placement? What type of watch does Craig wear in real life?


A lot and Omegas, as he's an ambassador.


----------



## zerophase

He use to wear Rolex's but then after Bond, he's switched to all Omegas.


----------



## Golazzo

zerophase said:


> He use to wear Rolex's but then after Bond, he's switched to all Omegas.


Used to, but then realised how cheap Rolex look compared to Omegas at present. I'm sure most will agree that the new PO 8500 knocks spots off the Rolex Submariner in everyway


----------



## Muddy250

I've run out of Bond movies to watch whilst waiting for Skyfall to arrive. Resorted to reading Casino Royale now. Never read a Bond novel before. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## poppydog

Muddy250 said:


> I've run out of Bond movies to watch whilst waiting for Skyfall to arrive. Resorted to reading Casino Royale now. Never read a Bond novel before. Enjoying it so far.


Great idea. I read them all in order a few years ago.


----------



## Muddy250

poppydog said:


> Great idea. I read them all in order a few years ago.


Finished CR now starting Live and Let Die.


----------



## NMGE17

Read the whole series a couple of years back - great stories.

Nigel


----------



## harry1976

Muddy250 said:


> Finished CR now starting Live and Let Die.


You'll be shocked at some of the racism in this novel. Not saying Fleming was a racist but attitudes and language were very different back then!


----------



## Muddy250

The misogyny in CR is out of tune with modern thinking tho. They are just of their time aren't they.


----------



## harry1976

Absolutely. Refreshingly un-politically correct if you ask me.


----------



## Muddy250

Agreed, PC is the bane of modern life.


----------



## SerialQiller

I'm onto Diamonds are Forever. Bought the whole collection of Ian Fleming Bond books for $35 on Ebay. Live and Let Die uses the word 'n*gro' a lot, and a bunch of stereotypes, but I didn't find it racist at all. Fleming actually talks up about them and shows real respect, even from Bond's point of view. The labels are not suitable, but there was not hatred involved. Even the misogynistic aspects of the novels isn't about subjugating women. Bond/Fleming obviously loved women. Frankly, I fear the lines that define what a Man and Woman are have blurred so much that it's hard to tell the difference anymore (Justin Bieber comes to mind...). Personally, I think the Man should be the Man; Woman the Woman. Not one oppressing the other, not one getting paid more than the other for similar work, but a Man with his strong masculine traits and the Girl with her soft feminine traits. Real love and respect for each other for not holding those aspects back just to fit into this sad asexual society we currently live in.


----------



## solesman

i love reading but cannot get my head round reading Bond. For me I have to watch Bond:-!


----------



## Muddy250

Having read my grandfathers Dennis Wheatley books as a kid the style is taking me back there. I'm gonna read the lot now. 
I agree there's no hatred in there. Just a reflection of the prevailing winds at the time.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> i love reading but cannot get my head round reading Bond. For me I have to watch Bond:-!


Yeah but there's no Bond to watch yet! Desperate times call for


----------



## solesman

Trailer tomorrow though:-!


----------



## harry1976

I agree, Fleming doesn't come across as racist, It's just that the use of n****r sounds shocking when used by white folk in this context.
Has anyone else noticed how often the literary Bond eats eggs?


----------



## Muddy250

Only having read CR I did see scrambled eggs twice and an egg with the caviar. I bet he farts a lot...


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Trailer tomorrow though:-!


Yep! Been looking at the IMAX for any hints of pre registration for first night tickets. No sign as yet.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

Muddy250 said:


> Agreed, PC is the bane of modern life.


Yes, how dare we give people a hard time for being misogynistic or racist.

What a pity.

Remember the days a man could put women and minorities in their place where they belong?

Such a loss!


----------



## Muddy250

akasnowmaaan said:


> Yes, how dare we give people a hard time for being misogynistic or racist.
> 
> What a pity.
> 
> Remember the days a man could put women and minorities in their place where they belong?
> 
> Such a loss!


Hang on a minute there. I am not suggesting for a minute that those attitudes are acceptable. I am merely voicing an opinion that in some areas, PC has gone a little far and strayed into areas where commonsense should be applied rather than censure of what most people consider to be normal and acceptable.


----------



## harry1976

Absolutely agree with that
Just because I roll my eyes at the PC brigade, it does not make me a racist, misogynistic neandtrathal.


----------



## iinsic

The operative word in PC is "politically." Ixnay on the discussion of olitics-pay.


----------



## GaryF

iinsic said:


> The operative word in PC is "politically." Ixnay on the discussion of olitics-pay.


Exactly.


----------



## Muddy250

I'm away to read my book.


----------



## DaveW

For a modern day bond book check out Carte Blanche by Jeffery Deaver, I read the sample on iBooks and It was pretty gripping so now waiting for 24th may for paperback release


----------



## Hoppyjr

Golazzo said:


> Used to, but then realised how cheap Rolex look compared to Omegas at present. I'm sure most will agree that the new PO 8500 knocks spots off the Rolex Submariner in everyway


I don't think "most" would agree - maybe just most on this forum. I certainly do agree, PO 8500 is more watch, especially for the money.

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## akasnowmaaan

Muddy250 said:


> Hang on a minute there. I am not suggesting for a minute that those attitudes are acceptable. I am merely voicing an opinion that in some areas, PC has gone a little far and strayed into areas where commonsense should be applied rather than censure of what most people consider to be normal and acceptable.


Guess, what, racism WAS NORMAL until it got censured. And those horrible racist people cried 'PC' the entire time. And still do. 
So, sorry you bemoan that era, and having lived through it in Texas (shudder) I can't say I agree.


----------



## SerialQiller

akasnowmaaan said:


> Guess, what, racism WAS NORMAL until it got censured. And those horrible racist people cried 'PC' the entire time. And still do.
> So, sorry you bemoan that era, and having lived through it in Texas (shudder) I can't say I agree.


Just so we're not confusing anything here, racism is about hatred and oppression. Noticing that one race has different colored skin than another is not. Appreciating a woman for being a Woman is not sexist. Saying that women shouldn't make as much money as men in the workplace is. Being a little more masculine like Clint Eastwood rather than asexual like Bieber is not subjugating women to slavery nor oppression nor making them any less than a Man. What I'm saying is, Men should be Men, Women should be Women, and society will be enriched for it.

Hopefully we've evolved too far to go back to the 'good old days' of elitism and subjugation and basic hate. If anyone thinks that is what I'm calling for, they you've completely missed the point.


----------



## Muddy250

akasnowmaaan said:


> Guess, what, racism WAS NORMAL until it got censured. And those horrible racist people cried 'PC' the entire time. And still do.
> So, sorry you bemoan that era, and having lived through it in Texas (shudder) I can't say I agree.


Bemoaning nothing of that era, just the modern tendency to extend it into areas which are patently ridiculous.

And as you seem to have missed these I'll pop them here for you to read now.



iinsic said:


> The operative word in PC is "politically." Ixnay on the discussion of olitics-pay.





GaryF said:


> Exactly.


----------



## Muddy250

So one hour to go to the trailer. I hope it's more exciting than the poster...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18141630


----------



## sager

Okay so I saw the trailer...

Nice trailer but could not make out what the watch was. Anyone else have better luck?


----------



## NMGE17

I enjoyed the trailer and (gasp!) didn't even look for the watch.

Nigel


----------



## teeritz

Me too! Now that's the mark of a true Bond fan. Looks good. Only 176 more sleeps till "Skyfall" opens. Give or take. I didn't actually calculate it. A Trekkie would have.


----------



## Muddy250

I'm watching the imax site hoping for ticket pre-booking info. I also forgot to look for a watch...


----------



## snakeinthegear

The watch was the least of my concern, I was just praying to God that the trailer wouldn't suck and the Lord answered my prayers! Awesome trailer, can't wait for this to be released!


----------



## scamp007

Agreed, the trailer was awesome, love the way Roger Deakins has the film looking, there certainly appears to be much to look forward to, and I also forgot all about looking for watch shots and that's always a good sign.


----------



## harry1976

Trailer is impressive - a bit darker in tone than we've seen previously and it looks like it has a bit of visual flair. Particulary like the shot of Badrem walking away from the mansion inferno. 
Carig looks very cool and this definitely has the potential to be up there with the best 007s.


----------



## zerophase

Fantastic trailer. Very excited. No idea what watch it was, and didn't even care.


----------



## iinsic

My third viewing I really tried to spot the watch. Without the ability to do a frame-by-frame analysis, that is futile. But the trailer is great!

I am so glad they did not succumb to the temptation to use that stomach-churning 3D in the IMAX version (I've been in an aerobatic plane doing death spirals that had less effect on my equilibrium than that awful "innovation").

Can't wait for November!


----------



## zerophase

iinsic said:


> My third viewing I really tried to spot the watch. Without the ability to do a frame-by-frame analysis, that is futile. But the trailer is great!
> 
> I am so glad they did not succumb to the temptation to use that stomach-churning 3D in the IMAX version (I've been in an aerobatic plane doing death spirals that had less effect on my equilibrium than that awful "innovation").
> 
> Can't wait for November!


I'm sure it's just the skyfall aqua terra.


----------



## GaryF

Last time I will say this: No politics.


----------



## Muddy250

Edit. dumb question


----------



## snakeinthegear

Glimpse at AT


----------



## ChronoScot

It's a good trailer, but then most trailers are. I'm reserving my judgement until November though, because I just watched the Quantum of Solace trailer as calibration and I actually found it equally good, yet thought the movie was utter nonsense when I saw it the one and only time in the cinema.

Please don't let it be another QoS...!


----------



## SerialQiller

ChronoScot said:


> It's a good trailer, but then most trailers are. I'm reserving my judgement until November though, because I just watched the Quantum of Solace trailer as calibration and I actually found it equally good, yet thought the movie was utter nonsense when I saw it the one and only time in the cinema.
> 
> Please don't let it be another QoS...!


QoS isn't a bad movie. Just not nearly as great as Casino was. Give it another try, it's a solid movie after a few viewings.


----------



## SerialQiller

New Blueray set of all the official Bonds (no Never Say Never nor the original Casino; thank heavens) is on it's way out this year too...


----------



## DaveW

Am I the only person who really enjoyed QoS? Ok Casino Royale was a better film but IMO not by a mile. I don't understand all this dislike towards a really good bond film.


----------



## ChronoScot

SerialQiller said:


> QoS isn't a bad movie. Just not nearly as great as Casino was. Give it another try, it's a solid movie after a few viewings.


Yeah, I'll maybe give it the benefit of the doubt and rent it on DVD.

A few less positive things do still stick in my mind though... The strange plot about Bolivian water, the red haired girl who turned up at a South American mansion with a bizarre raincoat just to be doused in oil and the weedy little villain who managed to get the edge on Bond in the fist fight at the end, even though Bond was as hard as nails during the rest of the film.

Oh, and it was trying to be so much like a Bourne movie that some scenes looked as if they were filmed by a monkey with a camera strapped to its back.

Anyway, rant over and I actually do feel like watching it again now :-d


----------



## scamp007

DaveW said:


> Am I the only person who really enjoyed QoS? Ok Casino Royale was a better film but IMO not by a mile. I don't understand all this dislike towards a really good bond film.


No I really enjoyed it as well Dave, it's actually one of the ones I reach for first if I'm stuck for something to watch, and I think there's more humour in it than people give it credit for. Of course it has it's dark moments but so did Goldfinger and On Her Majesty's Secret Service. 
I'm expecting big things from Skyfall though and the trailer certainly looks the part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

DaveW said:


> Am I the only person who really enjoyed QoS? Ok Casino Royale was a better film but IMO not by a mile. I don't understand all this dislike towards a really good bond film.


Me too. I confess on first viewing at the cinema I wasn't too sure, but I find it a good film now and right for where the character's head is supposed to be.

Nigel


----------



## Golazzo

SerialQiller said:


> New Blueray set of all the official Bonds (no Never Say Never nor the original Casino; thank heavens) is on it's way out this year too...


I've pre ordered this in the UK for £89.99 with Amazon


----------



## DaveW

scamp007 said:


> No I really enjoyed it as well Dave, it's actually one of the ones I reach for first if I'm stuck for something to watch, and I think there's more humour in it than people give it credit for. Of course it has it's dark moments but so did Goldfinger and On Her Majesty's Secret Service.
> I'm expecting big things from Skyfall though and the trailer certainly looks the part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one. Glad I'm not the only one, funnily enough I was stuck for anything to watch last night so stuck QoS on. Monday nights suck on tv as well so Casino Royale may go on in a minute. Toying with the idea of the blu ray bond box set. Gone a bit bond crazy at the moment actually, currently reading 'devil may care' by Sebastian Faulks and that will be followed by 'Carte Blanche' by Jeffrey Deaver.


----------



## SerialQiller

Golazzo said:


> I've pre ordered this in the UK for £89.99 with Amazon


Ya, it's $199.99 on Amazon (you save $100 off of the full retail price). I already have the Special Edition DVD Boxset though so I'm really humming and hawing on this one. Wonder if I can sell my dvds on ebay.. Not worried about the money, just running out of room to store these things..


----------



## scamp007

DaveW said:


> Nice one. Glad I'm not the only one, funnily enough I was stuck for anything to watch last night so stuck QoS on. Monday nights suck on tv as well so Casino Royale may go on in a minute. Toying with the idea of the blu ray bond box set. Gone a bit bond crazy at the moment actually, currently reading 'devil may care' by Sebastian Faulks and that will be followed by 'Carte Blanche' by Jeffrey Deaver.


Ah, very different books, be interested to see what you think, but I thought Faulks Bond was much more Fleming than Deaver's, I won't spoil it for you but you'll see the difference straight away.

I hesitate to say it, but it could be that Deaver is American ;-)

William Boyd is writing the next one so it's a return to an English author, hopefully it'll be even more Flemingesque as he had said it will be set in the 60's.


----------



## Muddy250

I'll have to have look at these new to me authors.

Edit: Just dragged Devil May Care onto me kindle. Off for a butchers.


----------



## scamp007

Muddy250 said:


> I'll have to have look at these new to me authors.


These two (soon to be three) were commissioned by the Fleming family, Faulks was to celebrate what would of been Flemings 100th birthday, it's set in the 60's and really works, you could almost be reading Fleming, and it's difficult not to picture Connery leaping off the pages.

The Deaver one is modern day and different all together, but both very much worth a read.

Next year's I think will celebrate 60 years since Casino Royale was published.


----------



## harry1976

Really hoping there are some gadgets in this one. Nothing as daft as the Aston Martin 'Vanish', but something in the middle ground between that and the legendary CR defibrillator would be nice....


----------



## HJR

...


----------



## SerialQiller

...


----------



## iinsic

SerialQiller said:


> Ya, it's $199.99 on Amazon (you save $100 off of the full retail price). I already have the Special Edition DVD Boxset though so I'm really humming and hawing on this one. Wonder if I can sell my dvds on ebay.. Not worried about the money, just running out of room to store these things..


I just pre-ordered this on Amazon. I don't have any Bond films on BluRay, and everything I've read says the BR versions of the films are fantastic. Only problem is, it won't release until October, so it won't help with the wait for Skyfall. :-(


----------



## HJR

SerialQiller said:


> The moderator asked for this conversation to end.


Posted before I read all the way through the thread. My bad.

I like the trailer by the way, so it did its job. Between this and the Dark Knight Rises I am on pins and needles this year. First time in a while I am anxoius to see a couple movies *in the theater* in the same year.


----------



## zerophase

Dunno why a gif was posted but here is a screenshot:










Definitely the AT.


----------



## snakeinthegear

I posted the gif also stating that one could catch a glimpse of the AT.


----------



## zerophase

snakeinthegear said:


> I posted the gif also stating that one could catch a glimpse of the AT.


...right... but you can't actually have an extended look at it, which was the whole point of the thread, so I don't see the point of a gif.


----------



## imranbecks

Either way, that image of him in the tux, definitely wearing an AT...


----------



## Deni

I am not really impressed with the trailer, to be honest. I expected the trailer to be better... or this is because I follow the progress/news each week about this film? Anyway, we need to wait until November.
DC will be wearing AT, I think. and on the movie it looks like an AT. But on some shots it doesn't look like AT will be all the time on the film. IMHO


----------



## SerialQiller

Deni said:


> I am not really impressed with the trailer, to be honest. I expected the trailer to be better... or this is because I follow the progress/news each week about this film? Anyway, we need to wait until November.
> DC will be wearing AT, I think. and on the movie it looks like an AT. But on some shots it doesn't look like AT will be all the time on the film. IMHO


Keep in mind that that was just the teaser trailer. The real longer version will come out later on in the year.


----------



## Deni

SerialQiller said:


> Keep in mind that that was just the teaser trailer. The real longer version will come out later on in the year.


Do agree. We need to wait. I have looked the trailer two times more and now I am actually like it.


----------



## imranbecks

Its a safe teaser trailer without going too far and the movie looks promising so far judging from the teaser. I like it. Filming has just wrapped as well, so here's hoping we'll see a full length theatrical trailer within the next few months...


----------



## Perseus

This might be a repost but I found this photo:


----------



## harry1976

I really hope the Seamaster script is red like the watch above.
I know a few people aren't keen on the red but for me, it makes a big difference.
That really is very pretty


----------



## IGotId

harry1976 said:


> I really hope the Seamaster script is red like the watch above.
> I know a few people aren't keen on the red but for me, it makes a big difference.
> That really is very pretty


I believe that particular pic is of the smaller size...


----------



## Jac6586

IGotId said:


> I believe that particular pic is of the smaller size...


It is. Below is a pic of the bond AT, 38.5mm. So far this is the only size that I've heard this watch is coming in. I also think a 41.5mm on a brown leather strap would look great, but we'll see if that's an option.


----------



## Deni

harry1976 said:


> I really hope the Seamaster script is red like the watch above.


On the PO8500 - the Seamaster script is actually orange (colour). So, the same I think on the AT  
While on the PO2500 LM - the Seamaster script is red.


----------



## snakeinthegear

@zerophase my op has enough and clearer images to have extended looks and I created this thread with the intent to post any image wether still or gif to be posted. That being said both the gif I posted and the image you posted are equally valid and welcomed. Cheers.


----------



## zerophase

Jac6586 said:


> It is. Below is a pic of the bond AT, 38.5mm. So far this is the only size that I've heard this watch is coming in. I also think a 41.5mm on a brown leather strap would look great, but we'll see if that's an option.
> 
> View attachment 715852


The red and the white seamaster color really makes a huge different. I love it in white, but hate the entire watch when in red.


----------



## imranbecks

That photo was posted before by me. The one with the red seamaster is the ladies Olympics 2012 limited edition and is 36mm..


----------



## Muddy250

Muddy250 said:


> I will ask my Greek students when I get back to work.


I asked about the Greek pronunciation of Omega. It's pronounced oh meh kha. 
Bit like a back of the throat Dutch 'G'.

I'm gonna stick to my old pronunciation.


----------



## copperjohn

Good trailer. More than I expected.


----------



## chefcook

I had the opportunity to talk to a representative of Omega in Germany today and he revealed that there will be a Skyfall-themed Planet Ocean 8500 (!) this fall. The dial will wear a pattern similar to the grille mesh of the Aston Martin DBS, the Rotor will have a Skyfall engraving and the seven o'clock marker will be replaced by a 007 logn pictures the dial looked quite nice but I'd be put off by the 007 lettering.He would not comment on the Aqua Terra with a blue dial, neither negative nor positive.


----------



## Muddy250

There are photos of this PO earlier in this thread.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Wasn't the very first Bond watch as depicted in the first Bond book/ story a Rolex Explorer? If so, I really like the choice of the AT here as it has a very classic / clean design like the Explorer and also has that rugged yet looks good with a tux thing going.


----------



## imranbecks

The Dark Knight said:


> Wasn't the very first Bond watch as depicted in the first Bond book/ story a Rolex Explorer? If so, I really like the choice of the AT here as it has a very classic / clean design like the Explorer and also has that rugged yet looks good with a tux thing going.


Yup.. The AT is the closest Omega has to the Explorer.. An almost similar looking case as well but with a modern touch of the AT. Unless the producers are going for Craig to wear the current Rolex Explorer, then the current 8500 AT is the way to go..


----------



## avatar1

The Dark Knight said:


> Wasn't the very first Bond watch as depicted in the first Bond book/ story a Rolex Explorer? If so, I really like the choice of the AT here as it has a very classic / clean design like the Explorer and also has that rugged yet looks good with a tux thing going.


AFAIK the model was never mentioned in the books, just the brand. 
It is believed that Fleming, owner of an EX, also chose this model for his main character.


----------



## teeritz

Ah yes, what watch did Bond wear in the books. It has been discussed and argued to absolute death here over the last few years. And M4tt was declared the victor (AFAIC). 
Read the Fleming books, Particularly "Live and Let Die" and "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" and you get some tidbits of info along the lines of "the Rolex Oyster Perpetual with the white phosphorous numerals" on a steel expanding bracelet. And Fleming did own a lighter coloured dial Rolex as well, although finding proof is proving very difficult these days, but I have an issue of The Face magazine (or was it Arena?) which shows Fleming on the beach wearing a watch with a cyclops over the date and a pale coloured dial. This magazine is in a box among 30 other boxes in my garage and there's no way I'm gonna sift through them anytime soon. 
One day, though...


----------



## zerophase

teeritz said:


> Ah yes, what watch did Bond wear in the books. It has been discussed and argued to absolute death here over the last few years. And M4tt was declared the victor (AFAIC).
> Read the Fleming books, Particularly "Live and Let Die" and "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" and you get some tidbits of info along the lines of "the Rolex Oyster Perpetual with the white phosphorous numerals" on a steel expanding bracelet. And Fleming did own a lighter coloured dial Rolex as well, although finding proof is proving very difficult these days, but I have an issue of The Face magazine (or was it Arena?) which shows Fleming on the beach wearing a watch with a cyclops over the date and a pale coloured dial. This magazine is in a box among 30 other boxes in my garage and there's no way I'm gonna sift through them anytime soon.
> One day, though...


Flemming's rolex has it's own exhibit: https://www.watchuseek.com/f409/ian...plorer-ticking-during-its-exhibit-445355.html

From Live and Let Die: "He looked at the Rolex watch on his wrist. It was three minutes past eleven o'clock."

From On Her Majesty's Secret Service: There was silence in the little room. Her breathing became regular. Bond thought: how extraordinary! Here on top of this mountain, a death's run away from the nearest hamlet in the valey, in this little room were peace, silence, warmth, happiness - many of the ingredients of love. It was like making love in a baloon. W hich nineteenth-century rake had it been who had recorded a bet in a London club that he would make love to a woman in a baloon? Bond was on the edge of sleep. He let himself slide down the soft, easy slope. Here it was wonderful. It would be just as easy for him to get back to his room in the early hours. _He softly eased his right arm from under the sleeping girl, took a lazy glance at his left wrist. The big luminous numerals said midnight.
_----
Bond relaxed his thoughts and went out and back to his desk. He sat down and bent to his paper-work and tried not to listen to the hastening tick of the Rolex on his wrist, tried to fix in his mind the rough geography of the Gloria Run he had inadequately learned from the metal map.
----
Bond lifted his left wrist. Remembered that he no longer had a watch. That he would certainly be alowed on expenses. He would get another one as soon as the shops opened after Boxing Day. Another Rolex? Probably. They were on the heavy side, but they worked. And at least you could see the time in the dark with those big phosphorus numerals.
----
He glanced at the new Rolex on his wrist - the shops were stil shut and he had had to blarney it out of Q Branch -and guessed they would be on time, 6 pm at Marseiles.


----------



## snakeinthegear

This is Craig when he was in Turkey but from the pic it looks more like the AT than the PO










Thoughts?


----------



## solesman

That looks like a blue AT to me. The bezel looks silver and just like the AT. Real dazzler in the sun too.


----------



## zerophase

Without a doubt the AT. However from the pool promo shot he will most likely wear a PO out one point too.


----------



## snakeinthegear

I suppose he's wearing the AT during his down time from filming because I seem to recall Craig as Bond to be wearing the PO during the scenes in Turkey.


----------



## Tommm

snakeinthegear said:


> This is Craig when he was in Turkey but from the pic it looks more like the AT than the PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


If that is the mythical blue AT, the colour really seems to be popping there! Looks much better than the blue on the Olympic chrono version.

Should I get excited again?


----------



## snakeinthegear

snakeinthegear said:


>


Figured I'd re-post this with the following pic just for easy viewing of the watch on Bond


----------



## solesman

Tommm said:


> If that is the mythical blue AT, the colour really seems to be popping there! Looks much better than the blue on the Olympic chrono version.
> 
> Should I get excited again?


It really is popping. I'm excited so maybe you should be too!


----------



## Tommm

solesman said:


> It really is popping. I'm excited so maybe you should be too!


Deal.

Bring on August!


----------



## BHL

While I did enjoy QoS and feel that it is a decent Bond movie, I must say that Casino Royal is a lot better movie than QoS. It has better script, storyline, better villain, and better Bond girls. Only thing that QoS has an edge over CR are those awesome Tom Ford suits in my opinion.



DaveW said:


> Am I the only person who really enjoyed QoS? Ok Casino Royale was a better film but IMO not by a mile. I don't understand all this dislike towards a really good bond film.


----------



## zerophase

Even Craig admits QoS was crap. What was wrong with it was the casting and the writing. It was filmed during the writers strike and Craig and the director had to fill in lines themselves because the script wasn't completely finished. Also, "Camille" is ukrainian in real life and her accent in the movie and acting was quite bad. They tried to make her look hispanic but she just ended up a weird reddish brown color. This is her normal:


----------



## BHL

She looks much better in the picture than she did in the movie. Still like Bond girls at CR more tho. Caterina Murano is simply gorgeous and Eva Greene - while she may not be the hottest of Bond girls, she had class and sophistication that was not very common amongst them.


----------



## Statick

BHL said:


> Eva Greene - while she may not be the hottest of Bond girls, she had class and sofistication that was not very common amongst them.


The scene where she is introduced is absolutely stellar!


----------



## Muddy250

Just back from the cinema watching MIB3. Great film BUT also saw the Bond trailer on the big screen too!


----------



## zerophase

There has been speculation of Bond wearing a different watch, a PO instead of the AT, during the opening sequence in Istanbul. However when I look at this, for the sequence, it looks like it could still be an AT? Size wise it looks pretty small to be a 42mm PO, given how big the AT has looked on his wrists.


----------



## Tommm

I popped into an AD tonight and was told the AT blue is NOT the same shade as the Olympic chrono. Apparently it's closer to the Hour Vision Orbis. 

That's very exciting news for me - I'm not a fan of the Olympic shade after seeing it tonight.

The guy did flat out deny the existence of the Skyfall PO though. Very strange...


----------



## FOOGauzie

Tommm said:


> I popped into an AD tonight and was told the AT blue is NOT the same shade as the Olympic chrono. Apparently it's closer to the Hour Vision Orbis.
> 
> That's very exciting news for me - I'm not a fan of the Olympic shade after seeing it tonight.
> 
> *The guy did flat out deny the existence of the Skyfall PO though. *Very strange...


...and that, to me, says that whatever he said regarding the colour of the AT can be disregarded.


----------



## iinsic

All of this back-and-forth speculation about the color of the blue AT and a Skyfall edition PO reminds me of a popular saying from my consulting years: "In the absence of facts, argument flourishes." As Jake pointed out, the ADs are doing the same thing everyone here is doing - filling the information vacuum with theories and speculation. Anyone think Omega is a purposeful instigator of all this? :think:


----------



## Muddy250

Tommm said:


> The guy did flat out deny the existence of the Skyfall PO though. Very strange...


Hmmm, from the Omega 2012 Price list page 3


----------



## SilentWatchMaker

Tommm said:


> I popped into an AD tonight and was told the AT blue is NOT the same shade as the Olympic chrono. Apparently it's closer to the Hour Vision Orbis.
> 
> That's very exciting news for me - I'm not a fan of the Olympic shade after seeing it tonight.
> 
> The guy did flat out deny the existence of the Skyfall PO though. Very strange...


The limited edition Bond release for purchase is a PO skyfall. It is in the Omega Basel world release but wasn't there as built watch and no press release yet.









the dial has a pattern like an Aston Martin grill and the is Skyfall engraved on the auto weight. If you want to investigate more, the pic ref is 232.30.42.21.01.004


----------



## Nono01

Here is the new PO L.E.


----------



## scamp007

More important, is this picture, confirming my earlier speculation that 007 will wear a Planet Ocean in the Pre Title Sequence, it's also Omega's first confirmation that there will be a Seamaster in SKYFALL...


----------



## harry1976

Good.
Is it the 42?


----------



## snakeinthegear

Hmm they're really keeping quiet about the AT's involvement.


----------



## zerophase

harry1976 said:


> Good.
> Is it the 42?


Must be if it's on the bracelet. No way Bond would wear a 45.5 on a bracelet.


----------



## Zidane

Hmm...it _does_ look good. I suppose I could always switch out the dial down the road if it bothered me.:think:


----------



## zerophase

Zidane said:


> Hmm...it _does_ look good. I suppose I could always switch out the dial down the road if it bothered me.:think:


Well besides the dial there's no difference between this and the regular PO... so they're no point in paying the premium.


----------



## Zidane

zerophase said:


> Well besides the dial there's no difference between this and the regular PO... so they're no point in paying the premium.


True. I just really prefer the red lettering and second hand tip over the orange.


----------



## harry1976

scamp007 said:


> More important, is this picture, confirming my earlier speculation that 007 will wear a Planet Ocean in the Pre Title Sequence, it's also Omega's first confirmation that there will be a Seamaster in SKYFALL...


Zooming in on the hi res download from the Omega website shows 100% that's the 8500 PO, you can see the orange script and the coin edge bezel:










I'm very happy about this - as a massive Bond fan I've spent a lot of money trying to copy Bond's style (sad I know), but now, for the first time, Bond is wearing something I already own - much more satisfying. Good not to be copying for once.

That said, I can't say I approve of multiple watches being used in a single film. Surely there won't be a PO on a rubber strap as well as this and the AT?


----------



## Jac6586

harry1976 said:


> That said, I can't say I approve of multiple watches being used in a single film. Surely there won't be a PO on a rubber strap as well as this and the AT?


True, but who would have thought that they'd be changing from the classic martini to Heinekin? You're probably right though, since we've already seen several pics of the blue AT, my guess is that we'll see this as well as the 8500 PO on steel. Three watches is just overkill.


----------



## teeritz

harry1976 said:


> Zooming in on the hi res download from the Omega website shows 100% that's the 8500 PO, you can see the orange script and the coin edge bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm very happy about this - as a massive Bond fan I've spent a lot of money trying to copy Bond's style (sad I know), but now, for the first time, Bond is wearing something I already own - much more satisfying. Good not to be copying for once.
> 
> *That said, I can't say I approve of multiple watches being used in a single film. Surely there won't be a PO on a rubber strap as well as this and the AT?


I'm a sad case too, Harry. I was thrilled when Bond wore a 42mm PO in "QoS", since I'd already had that watch for a few years. And yeah, I hope we don't see Bond wearing more than two different watches in the film. Daniel Craig may be a WIS, Bond is not.



Jac6586 said:


> True, but who would have thought that they'd be* changing from the classic martini to Heinekin*? You're probably right though, since we've already seen several pics of the blue AT, my guess is that we'll see this as well as the 8500 PO on steel. Three watches is just overkill.


Man, I hope that isn't true;

INT: BERLIN HILTON HOTEL BAR--NIGHT

Bond takes a stool at the bar and loosens his tie. The bartender sidles up.

BARTENDER
Hello Sir, what can I get you?

BOND
I'll have a Heineken. Shaken, not stirred.

The bartender gives Bond a quizzical look.

BARTENDER
But sir, if I shake the bottle, the beer will-

BOND
Just do it!

************************************************


----------



## snakeinthegear

I don't believe Heineken is replacing the martini. It's just a beer that features in the film that Bond may or may not drink. However, it's not being included as Bond's replacement choice of preferred drink.


----------



## zerophase

snakeinthegear said:


> I don't believe Heineken is replacing the martini. It's just a beer that features in the film that Bond may or may not drink. However, it's not being included as Bond's replacement choice of preferred drink.


Yea, too much of a deal is being made of this. Heineken has sponsored Bond before:

Heineken James Bond Casino Royale Commercial - YouTube
Heineken, Enter the world of Bond - YouTube


----------



## Muddy250

Jac6586 said:


> True, but who would have thought that they'd be changing from the classic martini to Heinekin? You're probably right though, since we've already seen several pics of the blue AT, my guess is that we'll see this as well as the 8500 PO on steel. Three watches is just overkill.


I wish they'd stick to one piece in a film. If they carry on he's going to end up wearing one on each wrist to get through the entire lineup.
Just a thought, I've never paid attention to what the bad guys wear? Do they give them an 'inferior' brand? ;-)


----------



## scamp007

Muddy250 said:


> I wish they'd stick to one piece in a film. If they carry on he's going to end up wearing one on each wrist to get through the entire lineup.
> Just a thought, I've never paid attention to what the bad guys wear? Do they give them an 'inferior' brand? ;-)


They do! Not sure about Quantum but in Casino Royale, poor Le Chiffre had to make do with a Longines Evidenza Chronograph, only the good guys get Omega ;-)


----------



## avatar1

scamp007 said:


> only the good guys get Omega ;-)


And the card dealer. Because the house always wins.


----------



## scamp007

If anyone is interested, there is a new Skyfall videoblog up from the Costume designer, lots of wrist shots.....

SKYFALL Costume Videoblog - YouTube


----------



## harry1976

At 49 seconds it looks like he's added a Timex Ironman of some description to his burdgeoning collection.

If they must have him wearing multiple watches in the same film, they should have him wearing the PO when in casual clothes, the AT with a suit and a de Ville on a leather strap when wearing a dinner jacket. And I suppose a PO on a rubber strap when swimming.


----------



## teeritz

Dominic Greene wore a Breitling Navitimer in "QoS", if memory serves.


----------



## zerophase

Muddy250 said:


> I wish they'd stick to one piece in a film. If they carry on he's going to end up wearing one on each wrist to get through the entire lineup.
> Just a thought, I've never paid attention to what the bad guys wear? Do they give them an 'inferior' brand? ;-)


Le Chiffre wore Longiness in Casino Royal, Felix wore Hamilton, and Dominic Green wore a Brietling I think?


----------



## imranbecks

So looks like its confirmed that he will wear the Planet Ocean in the pre-title sequence.. Then perhaps the Aqua Terra from maybe midway through the movie...

As for the limited ed PO, I like the dial of that.. But I really do not like the 007 at the 7 o' clock.... Otherwise, it looks good..

Don't think he is wearing the limited edition PO in the movie though, but its no doubt a PO which I suspect the one he is wearing in the movie is the regular 42mm model....>>> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Planet Ocean - Steel on steel - 232.30.42.21.01.001


----------



## Muddy250

So we can immediately identify the baddies by their non Omega wrist attire! 
What a giveaway for any double agents.


----------



## solesman

So now that the Skyfall PO is officially on the Omega website, I wonder when the blue AT will be officially unveiled? I read August for the release date but maybe the announcement will be earlier?


----------



## Muddy250

I'd have thought soon, if they wanna build up some momentum before the film. Still can't understand the sizing decision though.


----------



## solesman

i still havent been to an AD to try on the AT in either size. Will have to see. Fingers crossed the 38.5mm looks ok on me. If it does I will be in! haha. If it looks better in 41.5 then I will choose the grey most likely.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Muddy250 said:


> I'd have thought soon, if they wanna build up some momentum before the film. Still can't understand the sizing decision though.


As far as going with the smaller AT? I have 2 theories on that, I hope I don't end up sounding too stupid or hell stereotypical:

(1) It seems like the "big face watch" trend is dying out a bit. I do detect a backlash against gaudy huge watches, and it seems like understated smaller pieces are making a comeback.

(2) The Chinese/ Asian market - I don't think it's a secret that Omega is targeting that market heavily. And I've noticed Asian guys tend to prefer slightly smaller watches.


----------



## IGotId

Muddy250 said:


> I'd have thought soon, if they wanna build up some momentum before the film. Still can't understand the sizing decision though.


Oh, I think there is plenty enough momentum on this board alone! (not to mention this 27-pg thread!)



solesman said:


> i still havent been to an AD to try on the AT in either size. Will have to see. Fingers crossed the 38.5mm looks ok on me. If it does I will be in! haha. If it looks better in 41.5 then I will choose the grey most likely.


I hope you're not as disappointed as I was when I tried the 38.5 on (& I don't even have a large wrist)...


----------



## solesman

Well I want the blue but if 38.5mm feels a little small I will be more than happy to pick up a grey dial 41.5mm instead.


----------



## zerophase

The Dark Knight said:


> As far as going with the smaller AT? I have 2 theories on that, I hope I don't end up sounding too stupid or hell stereotypical:
> 
> (1) It seems like the "big face watch" trend is dying out a bit. I do detect a backlash against gaudy huge watches, and it seems like understated smaller pieces are making a comeback.
> 
> (2) The Chinese/ Asian market - I don't think it's a secret that Omega is targeting that market heavily. And I've noticed Asian guys tend to prefer slightly smaller watches.


Well they prefer dressier watches. As for smaller watches, it more that they as a population are built smaller and therefore are more fitting with smaller watches, than differences in taste.


----------



## IGotId

solesman said:


> Well I want the blue but if 38.5mm feels a little small I will be more than happy to pick up a grey dial 41.5mm instead.


I feel the same way but I strongly believe that there eventually will be a 41.5mm blue version


----------



## iinsic

More than 44,000 views and more than 500 posts ... all in six weeks! We've still got four months before the movie even opens in the UK.

I think this thread just might set a new record before it's all over. :-!


----------



## carlfifank

Muddy250 said:


> I wish they'd stick to one piece in a film. If they carry on he's going to end up wearing one on each wrist to get through the entire lineup.
> Just a thought, I've never paid attention to what the bad guys wear? Do they give them an 'inferior' brand? ;-)


I believe Alec Trevelyan wore an Omega, being a former Double-0.


----------



## Muddy250

> (1) It seems like the "big face watch" trend is dying out a bit. I do detect a backlash against gaudy huge watches, and it seems like understated smaller pieces are making a comeback.


Maybe but the 41.5 isn't a big watch by any means and Rolex et al are moving up not down. 
Then again I think the PO xl is bang on the money.


----------



## avatar1

solesman said:


> Well I want the blue but if 38.5mm feels a little small I will be more than happy to pick up a grey dial 41.5mm instead.


I wear the 39mm Railmaster in exchange with my 42mm PO and it feels about the same size. The narrow bezel ring and uncluttered dial add a feeling of size. (7.5 in. wrist).

I believe most people will find the 38.5mm AT just about right.


----------



## Pete26

Jake B said:


> Original vintage Seamaster 300 date on Bond military strap.


Daniel Craig is a well known watch collector along with some other celebs. I would not be surprised if he's active on forums under a different user name, along with some other celebs. He owns the watch pictured above along with some Rolexes including a Blacked out sub and original "Goldfinger" sub as well as a Daytona and probably others. Notice the NATO strap as well


----------



## Pete26

lucretius said:


> I don't know why they just don't paint a glow-in-the-dark Omega symbol on Bond's forehead.


He'd be Darkseid then


----------



## johnj

SerialQiller said:


> He should be wearing something that is thick enough to be used as a weapon, be able to ride bareback on the hulls of submarines, and be able to survive the odd plane crash.


It's funny that you would say that because the AT can handle everything you mentioned. It is a seamaster after all.


----------



## snakeinthegear

I just bought the latest issue of total film and it has coverage on SF. However, the first page of the coverage is a cover spread of Bond standing next to his DB5 and you get a nice view of his AT. I don't have a scanner but if someone can post that pic, it'd be a great addition to the thread.

It's essentially this picture but with a clearer view of the AT.


----------



## avatar1

Thus the circle is complete b-)

Post #131:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/skyfall-omega-full-view-bond-671076-7.html#post4924686



scamp007 said:


> A new one, just to whet the appetite a little....


----------



## snakeinthegear

Slightly better/clearer shot of the AT.


----------



## Tommm

snakeinthegear said:


> Slightly better/clearer shot of the AT.


Looks much clearer - thanks for that.

Definitely a blue tint, but it still looks very dark! I just can't decide if I should get the grey before the price hike, or wait for the blue!


----------



## snakeinthegear

wait for the blue


----------



## DaveW

I personally love the grey and would get it before July 1st


----------



## iinsic

DaveW said:


> I personally love the grey and would get it before July 1st


I agree. We've heard everything from a 5% rise to as much as 15%! The AT lists for $5500 now, so the price likely will go up a minimum of $275, and possibly could go up as much as $900 or more. Unless I had a real "blue" fetish, there's no way I'd want to chance shelling out that much more money for the same watch.

"He who hesitates is lost" ... or at least his _money_ is. ;-)


----------



## avatar1

snakeinthegear said:


> wait for the blue


Wouldn't it be cruel if the Skyfall AT then also came with a cheesy 007 reference on the face like the Skyfall PO..?


----------



## mrjorisa

avatar1 said:


> Wouldn't it be cruel if the Skyfall AT then also came with a cheesy 007 reference on the face like the Skyfall PO..?


STOP PUTTING IDEAS INTO THEIR HEADS!


----------



## solesman

I'm hoping that Omega top brass have vetoed any reference to 007 on the AT. It would be a travesty.


----------



## avatar1

mrjorisa said:


> STOP PUTTING IDEAS INTO THEIR HEADS!


Just sayin'...b-)

Everybody seems to believe the blue AT will be the bomb but Omega can still ruin it for most of us with some 007 gimmick...:think:


----------



## sager

avatar1 said:


> Just sayin'...b-)
> 
> Everybody seems to believe the blue AT will be the bomb but Omega can still ruin it for most of us with some 007 gimmick...:think:


Not like it hasn't been done before :roll:


----------



## Jac6586

avatar1 said:


> Wouldn't it be cruel if the Skyfall AT then also came with a cheesy 007 reference on the face like the Skyfall PO..?


We've already seen official pictures of the bond AT, several have been posted on this forum. I know they're official because my local AD sent me a scanned image directly from the 2012 catalog. There is not a reference to bond on the watch. Omega will obviously use Bond as an ambassador on their website for this watch, but physically it does not have any bond references.


----------



## Tommm

Jac6586 said:


> We've already seen official pictures of the bond AT, several have been posted on this forum. I know they're official because my local AD sent me a scanned image directly from the 2012 catalog. There is not a reference to bond on the watch. Omega will obviously use Bond as an ambassador on their website for this watch, but physically it does not have any bond references.


Could you post the scanned image? I'd be really keen to see any new images of the blue AT!

Tom


----------



## zerophase

Tommm said:


> Could you post the scanned image? I'd be really keen to see any new images of the blue AT!
> 
> Tom


it's most likely this:


----------



## solesman

Yep that's the one that was posted a few weeks back. Gotta see it in the flesh though.


----------



## zerophase

In trying to breed new life into this thread: the new skyfall aqua terra should have a si14 balance spring like the planet oceans, and unlike the current aqua terra's right? And I may have forgotten since this thread is so damn long, but is there an official release date yet?


----------



## Surfstang2020

Aghh I so want this watch !!!! 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## Muddy250

August is all the price list says.


----------



## tigerpac

I'm surprised Omega is going to push a mid-size like that. JUST when I'm weeks away from getting the PO XL. 

When I feel like wearing a smaller watch, I'm vintage all the way!


----------



## zerophase

any word of the s14 spring?


----------



## CDavis7M

It surely has the si14 spring. As far as I know, all new AT variations have the silicon spring.


----------



## imranbecks

Spotted the 8500 Skyfall PO on the male model doing the ad for the upcoming 007 fragrance for men... >>> James Bond Fragrance For Men First Official Teaser - YouTube


----------



## iinsic

imranbecks said:


> Spotted the 8500 Skyfall PO on the male model doing the ad for the upcoming 007 fragrance for men... >>> James Bond Fragrance For Men First Official Teaser - YouTube


Oh, man ... I hope it smells better than the _first_ version of 007 aftershave and cologne from the '60s. :roll: It was cheap - like $2 a bottle - and smelled (almost) like a$$. o|


----------



## zerophase

imranbecks said:


> Spotted the 8500 Skyfall PO on the male model doing the ad for the upcoming 007 fragrance for men... >>> James Bond Fragrance For Men First Official Teaser - YouTube


I actually think the male is Daniel Craig. He was sighted shooting a commercial fairly recently but no one knew what it was for.


----------



## TobyJC

I couldn't make out what the model was wearing, but the photographer looked like he had a PO bracelet.


----------



## avatar1

TobyJC said:


> I couldn't make out what the model was wearing, but the photographer looked like he had a PO bracelet.


My guess is an AT bracelet.


----------



## Baxter Burgundy

CDavis7M said:


> It surely has the si14 spring. As far as I know, all new AT variations have the silicon spring.


Yep, it has the Si14 balance spring.

The dial looks like it'll be really nice aswell, modelled on an Aston Martin grille if the stories are to be believed


----------



## zerophase

Baxter Burgundy said:


> Yep, it has the Si14 balance spring.
> 
> The dial looks like it'll be really nice aswell, modelled on an Aston Martin grille if the stories are to be believed


What stories are you referring to? It's the same dial as the current AT, which means its modeled after a boat deck. Aston Martin already has a deal with Jaeger. Unless you are joking of course.


----------



## AAMC

Is the price in Japan higher than in Europe/US?










OMEGA

same price on the link below

http://www.kk-tanaka.com/omega/2012/04/2012-basel-omega.php


----------



## solesman

Current RRP in the UK for an 8500 AT is £3400. 493500 yen is £3997.35 so its certainly more than in the UK but maybe that price reflects what the AT will cost after the July 1st price increase? Who knows.


----------



## zerophase

solesman said:


> Current RRP in the UK for an 8500 AT is £3400. 493500 yen is £3997.35 so its certainly more than in the UK but maybe that price reflects what the AT will cost after the July 1st price increase? Who knows.


Or they just could be costing extra for the blue dial? If not a 17-18% increase is ridiculous.


----------



## AAMC

zerophase said:


> Or they just could be costing extra for the blue dial? If not a 17-18% increase is ridiculous.


nop, the grey dial AT has the same 493500yen price...
in the meantime I searched the Speedy Pro Hesalite yen price and the conversion to Euro was 4085€ (insane)...vs 3300€ on Ace webpage

maybe we can't do this conversions because the rates between yen/euro/usd/gbp are changing everyday and prices are fixed (at least for an year or so o|)


----------



## Tommm

All the ATs on the site are the same price if that means anything...


----------



## TB5211

Does anything else think it is odd that Omega will put out the Blue "Skyfall" AT in just 38.5mm ??? Surely they will make a 41mm. Right ?? Omega have never been shy about manufacturing several different models of one watch, the whole ""Bond" series must have plenty. I, like probably some of you others dont really want a 38.5 mm watch after living with a Seamaster Pro and a PO 45.5 for years. I get the feeling Omega mighty be leaning on the ADs to keep quiet and may announce the 38 &the 41 in august. Am I going bonkers or do I sound about right ? PS: I like this forum, it is quite enjoyable. I went on a Bond forum after a google search on the AT. Boy some of those chaps are uptight (Pssst he is a very exciting but ultimately FICTIONAL character, CALM DOWN)


----------



## solesman

It remains to be seen but many are hankering for a 41.5mm version. Does make me wonder.


----------



## Muddy250

The guys at the AD I go to are a bit confused at the sizing too. They see this as mid-size and reckon there will have to be a 41.5 at some point as they're not confident of shifting many. 
Have to say, and I know I'm comparing apples to oranges here, that after my fat PO the small AT I tried on felt like a something out of a christmas cracker.
All that said, there's only the little 'un on the 2012 price list. :-(


----------



## IGotId

TB5211 said:


> Does anything else think it is odd that Omega will put out the Blue "Skyfall" AT in just 38.5mm ??? Surely they will make a 41mm. Right ?? Omega have never been shy about manufacturing several different models of one watch, the whole ""Bond" series must have plenty. I, like probably some of you others dont really want a 38.5 mm watch after living with a Seamaster Pro and a PO 45.5 for years. I get the feeling Omega mighty be leaning on the ADs to keep quiet and may announce the 38 &the 41 in august. Am I going bonkers or do I sound about right ? PS: I like this forum, it is quite enjoyable. I went on a Bond forum after a google search on the AT. Boy some of those chaps are uptight (Pssst he is a very exciting but ultimately FICTIONAL character, CALM DOWN)


Yeah, I'd definitely be interested in a 41.5mm; I tried on a 38.5mm the other day after trying on the Speedy 9300...the 38.5 seemed ridiculously small.


----------



## HJR

I'm pretty sure that wasn't DC, just a male model in a tuxedo.



zerophase said:


> I actually think the male is Daniel Craig. He was sighted shooting a commercial fairly recently but no one knew what it was for.


----------



## TB5211

To me, these recent snaps of DCs watch - and it looks like the AT, seem to look like a 41mm, not a 38. He isn't scrawny. DC seems to, sometimes, wear the Bond film watches for a while before and after each film and of course he is doing the rounds for Omega. I don't doubt either that he, like us all, is a watch nut and is proudly displaying a new toy. Wouldn't you ??


----------



## avatar1

HJR said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasn't DC, just a male model in a tuxedo.


+1

Where's the point in hiring a superstar and then not showing his face in publications...


----------



## 4counters

To me, that first pic ^^ doesn't look like an AT bracelet, more like a PO.


----------



## FOOGauzie

TB5211 said:


> View attachment 742560
> 
> 
> View attachment 742563
> 
> 
> View attachment 742564
> 
> 
> To me, these recent snaps of DCs watch - and it looks like the AT, seem to look like a 41mm, not a 38. He isn't scrawny. DC seems to, sometimes, wear the Bond film watches for a while before and after each film and of course he is doing the rounds for Omega. I don't doubt either that he, like us all, is a watch nut and is proudly displaying a new toy. Wouldn't you ??


Doesn't look like an AT to me...AT has a butterfly clasp.


----------



## Statick

I'm definitely thinking that first picture has him wearing a Planet Ocean...


----------



## Jac6586

Statick said:


> I'm definitely thinking that first picture has him wearing a Planet Ocean...


Def a PO, just look at the clasp.


----------



## zerophase

Definitely a PO.


----------



## TB5211

Thanks guys, much appreciated





















So, this looks more definately like the AT because of the steel bezel. 38 or 41 ? Looks like a 41, can't be a 38 can it ?? Thank you also for your adult respones, no snotty walter mitty remarks, much appreciated gents.


----------



## TobyJC

Wow the wrist watch paparazzi in the house! When were all these photos taken? I recognize the Turkish beer Efes in these photos. Definitely looks like an AT in those.


----------



## iinsic

TB5211 said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 742997
> 
> 
> So, this looks more definately like the AT because of the steel bezel. 38 or 41 ? Looks like a 41, can't be a 38 can it ?? Thank you also for your adult respones, no snotty walter mitty remarks, much appreciated gents.


This brings us up hard against the perceived size of the AT 38.5 ... and introduces us to yet another way of evaluating the relative "wrist presence" of a watch: Crystal-to-case diameter ratio (or C2CDR). I have never seen many watches with as high a C2CDR as the AT. The large size of the crystal - especially relative to the case diameter - makes the AT appear much larger than it might be expected to based solely on case diameter.

My guess is that Omega anticipated the larger AT appealing to those wearing the PO XL, and the smaller AT for those with the standard PO (and crystal diameters probably are quite similar for those two pairings).

DC, as has been observed many times, is not what one would describe as "brawny," despite being quite fit. The 38.5mm AT and the 42mm PO look right at home on his wrist.

Even with an almost 8" wrist, I have learned the hard way about this way of looking at relative watch size. My 41.5mm AT is just too big for me. I wish I had gone with a 38.5mm, which would have paired better with my 42mm PO, my SMPc, my 41mm DJII and my Sub-C.

FWIW,
Rob


----------



## TB5211

Great points iinsic. This got me thinking about the relative wrist/watch difference. Quiet class......






































If we see the 45 PO, against the 42 (new) PO, against the Speedy which is what 42(?) The DeVille is 41 and the "Old" PO is 42 then would it be fair to say that the above AT is 41 ? Or as you say is it the crystal giving thhe larger effect ? I am the opposite, I went and tried on the 38 and it looked like an old Rolex 1016 on me. PersonallyI hope they produce both sizes so we can have more real smiley faces. Toby I found the phot's during a "lost hour" of my life !!


----------



## zerophase

TB5211 said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 742993
> View attachment 742996
> View attachment 742997
> 
> 
> So, this looks more definately like the AT because of the steel bezel. 38 or 41 ? Looks like a 41, can't be a 38 can it ?? Thank you also for your adult respones, no snotty walter mitty remarks, much appreciated gents.


This is the mid size blue AT, but the previous photo in the t-shirt was the PO.


----------



## avatar1

...the diameter on thar beer "tulip" glas is standardized...one could measure it against the watch's diameter ;-)


----------



## snakeinthegear

Edit


----------



## Muffnbluff

So Omega is going to make the Skyfall AT in 38.5mm only while only making the Ti LM PO in 45.5mm. WTF, too small and too big for my liking.


----------



## Perseus

avatar1 said:


> ...the diameter on thar beer "tulip" glas is standardized...one could measure it against the watch's diameter ;-)


It's probably easier to measure the iphone.


----------



## avatar1

Perseus said:


> It's probably easier to measure the iphone.


You don't say... b-)


----------



## KringleKriss

Dixan said:


> Not to bring metaphysics into the discussion, but wouldn't it be funny if D. Craig, at one point prior to the decision being made about which size 8500 AT to wear, was influenced (if even in the slightest) by online discussions, such as the ones we often have here, about this very subject? We know he's a watch enthusiast, and we know there are a finite number of places on the internet where discussions about such topics take place (often replete with detailed comparison photos, etc.). It's absolutely possible he could have been inspired to go with one size or the other by discussions such as the very one we're now having - which itself is being influenced by his/Omega/MGM's decision to go with the smaller watch.... ;-)


Matt, you are probably right.

in that case, hi Daniel, I'm a big fan, I think you're the best Bond ever!!!

Well,maybe except for Sean. And Pierce. And Roger. But still, definitelly better then Timothy.


----------



## GaryF

Or, since we know that the watch is 38.5mm, we could measure the watch and then compare it to the... oh, wait a minute....


----------



## GaryF

iinsic said:


> This brings us up hard against the perceived size of the AT 38.5 ... and introduces us to yet another way of evaluating the relative "wrist presence" of a watch: Crystal-to-case diameter ratio (or C2CDR). I have never seen many watches with as high a C2CDR as the AT. The large size of the crystal - especially relative to the case diameter - makes the AT appear much larger than it might be expected to based solely on case diameter.
> 
> My guess is that Omega anticipated the larger AT appealing to those wearing the PO XL, and the smaller AT for those with the standard PO (and crystal diameters probably are quite similar for those two pairings).
> 
> DC, as has been observed many times, is not what one would describe as "brawny," despite being quite fit. The 38.5mm AT and the 42mm PO look right at home on his wrist.
> 
> Even with an almost 8" wrist, I have learned the hard way about this way of looking at relative watch size. My 41.5mm AT is just too big for me. I wish I had gone with a 38.5mm, which would have paired better with my 42mm PO, my SMPc, my 41mm DJII and my Sub-C.
> 
> FWIW,
> Rob


Definitely a question of horses for courses. I tried on the 41mm AT8500 before I had access to the 38mm and knew immediately that it was too big for my taste. I bought the 41mm Hour Vision the same day, though!

I think that part of the reason that I like the Speedy Pro' so much is that it is effectively two sizes. The extended case which forms the crown guard gives the watch the toolish bulk of a sports watch yet, the watch minus the crown guard (as seen in the old straight-lug versions) is closer to 39mm which, imo, translates to a kind of quiet elegance among today's beefier chrono' offerings.


----------



## scamp007




----------



## teeritz

I laughed when I saw this. And then I thought, coming from you, Sean, it's probably real. Made my night. Actually, that Old Fashioned that I drank earlier made my night, but this post ranks in at a very close second. ;-)
Not much new info on "Skyfall" coming through. Although Sam Mendes was quoted as saying that Bond has not given up drinking Martinis in favour of Heineken beer, so the world isn't going to hell after all.


----------



## scamp007

Cocktails on a Monday night Tee? Yeah, I don't think there'll be anything new until we get some more official press release stuff, or maybe another Video Blog. I was pleased to see Mendes confirming that our man hasn't completely abondoned his principles to corporate greed just yet ;-)


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


>


^^^^ Ok... Please tell me that this is for real.. Were you really chatting with Craig? Yes, that is a serious question


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> Cocktails on a Monday night Tee?


Sad, isn't it? You can read about it here;

THE TEERITZ AGENDA: "What'll it be, pal?"- In the Mood For a Drink.

I was just in the mood for something a little different and, dare I say it, Mad Men-esque, since I've been on nicotine patches for over two-and-a-half weeks (third time's a charm, teeritz) and I figured a real drink would take my mind off the smokes. And I needed an excuse to post on the blog, too. Actually, the cravings are pretty non-existent. I've finally figured out that I don't look as cool as Bogart when I light up.



scamp007 said:


> Yeah, I don't think there'll be anything new until we get some more official press release stuff, or maybe another Video Blog. I was pleased to see Mendes confirming that *our man hasn't completely abondoned his principles to corporate greed just yet* ;-)


Given that Bond in the books tended to despise those enemies who had made fortunes through corporate endeavours (Goldfinger, Hugo Drax), you would think he would be against corporate greed. However, at my ripe old age, I'm truly beginning to realise that money does indeed make the world go 'round. 
But my real issue is that I just can't see Bond as being a multiple watch owner. Factor in the two watches in "Casino Royale" plus the PO from "QoS" and now a possible two more different watches in "Skyfall", and Bond starts coming across as some kind of Omega WIS. And if that's the case, how come he's never posted on this forum?
Or worse, he's an indecisive serial flipper who has been totally sucked in by Omega's marketing machine and keeps buying the new models as soon as they're released. 
Either way, he's not the Bond I know. Luckily, Mr Craig's portrayal makes up for all the marketing that we'll be assaulted by later in the year when "$kyfall" is released.

P.$.- That wasn't a typo.


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> ^^^^ Ok... Please tell me that this is for real.. Were you really chatting with Craig? Yes, that is a serious question


I couldn't possibly confirm that Imran..... ;-)


----------



## scamp007

teeritz said:


> Given that Bond in the books tended to despise those enemies who had made fortunes through corporate endeavours (Goldfinger, Hugo Drax), you would think he would be against corporate greed. However, at my ripe old age, I'm truly beginning to realise that money does indeed make the world go 'round.
> But my real issue is that I just can't see Bond as being a multiple watch owner. Factor in the two watches in "Casino Royale" plus the PO from "QoS" and now a possible two more different watches in "Skyfall", and Bond starts coming across as some kind of Omega WIS. And if that's the case, how come he's never posted on this forum?
> Or worse, he's an indecisive serial flipper who has been totally sucked in by Omega's marketing machine and keeps buying the new models as soon as they're released.
> Either way, he's not the Bond I know. Luckily, Mr Craig's portrayal makes up for all the marketing that we'll be assaulted by later in the year when "$kyfall" is released.
> 
> P.$.- That wasn't a typo.


Maybe he is posting on the Forum!! I know exactly what you mean, 007 would require a tool to 'Get the job done' and that would include his wrist watch, I should imagine that he would select something appropriate from Q Branch and keep it until it's operational usefulness had reached an end. I personally think it Q that's been sucked in by Omega's marketing machine, maybe they have him on commission.. ;-)


----------



## Tommm

scamp007 said:


>


That's brilliant! Thats the most I've laughed at a post in ages.

A blue PO Ti? Who knew?!


----------



## imranbecks

No.. Either way, I doubt its the blue titanium PO.. Judging by the photos of him on the set, it looks more like the regular 8500 PO... Most likely the 42mm


----------



## macleod1979

I understand this is a post about the watch, but I do have to mention...the new Bond movie looks amazing. I cannot wait!


----------



## perdu

I don't think you can compare a 42mm diver with a 42mm dress watch. People who like a large diving watch may find in a dress style 38.5mm is just fine.


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> I couldn't possibly confirm that Imran..... ;-)


Need to know basis, and all that. I'm sure you understand, old bean.

Imran, seriously, in an age where dinosaurs chase Jeff Goldblum and Spiderman swings across New York, can we really believe a Verizon SMS that's been posted on the internet? By Scamp, of all people? You think that's good, you should see the passport he made me.


----------



## gyang333

your chat bubbles are a little confused there. and i doubt mr. connery would use verizon.


----------



## scamp007

teeritz said:


> Imran, seriously, in an age where dinosaurs chase Jeff Goldblum and Spiderman swings across New York, can we really believe a Verizon SMS that's been posted on the internet? By Scamp, of all people? You think that's good, you should see the passport he made me.


Indeed, the wonders of modern technology, I was just saying that to Daniel when we did the shoot for this month's Glamour magazine, he'll be annoyed when he finds out I made the cover and not him!


----------



## teeritz

See, folks? Nobody's safe.


----------



## GaryF

teeritz said:


> But my real issue is that I just can't see Bond as being a multiple watch owner.


I don't know. If I think of Fleming himself, I can easily imagine that a modern Bond would know that, for the purposes of blending in, he might need an appropriate timepiece (though, that being the case, the dinner jacket/smp combo' should have rung an alarm bell. He can hardly trot out the "If it's good enough for Bond...." justification that we all get to use). Maybe a G-Shock would have made more sense in the QoS opening but the idea that he might want to take the right tools for the job makes sense.


----------



## avatar1

GaryF said:


> I don't know. If I think of Fleming himself, I can easily imagine that a modern Bond would know that, for the purposes of blending in, he might need an appropriate timepiece (though, that being the case, the dinner jacket/smp combo' should have rung an alarm bell. He can hardly trot out the "If it's good enough for Bond...." justification that we all get to use). Maybe a G-Shock would have made more sense in the QoS opening but the idea that he might want to take the right tools for the job makes sense.


Could be even simpler than that: one standard model issued for field work, one for office work.


----------



## teeritz

GaryF said:


> I don't know. If I think of Fleming himself, I can easily imagine that a modern Bond would know that, for the purposes of blending in, he might need an appropriate timepiece (though, that being the case, the dinner jacket/smp combo' should have rung an alarm bell. He can hardly trot out the "If it's good enough for Bond...." justification that we all get to use). Maybe a G-Shock would have made more sense in the QoS opening but the idea that he might want to take the right tools for the job makes sense.


I dunno, GF, Bond doesn't strike me as the kind of guy who'd wear a G-Shock (and I own two of them, so put the flame-throwers down, people). Ideally, it would have been nice to see Bond in something like a Railmaster (if only Omega had kept it in production with a Cal 8500 in it, those dummies) which would have been 'tool-watchy' enough for missions and yet dressy enough for Europe's finest casinos. And it would have linked cinematic Bond to literary Bond where he wore that watch "with the large phosphorous numerals", made by that brand that Omega has been gunning for for the past few years.



avatar1 said:


> Could be even simpler than that: one standard model issued for field work, one for office work.


I am NOT paying eighteen-fifty in December to see Bond write e-mails and make photocopies. 007 has a licence to kill. The rest of us have a licence to drive. _We're_ the ones who write e-mails and make photocopies.


----------



## scamp007

teeritz said:


> See, folks? Nobody's safe.


Nobody....;-)


----------



## avatar1

teeritz said:


> I am NOT paying eighteen-fifty in December to see Bond write e-mails and make photocopies. 007 has a licence to kill. The rest of us have a licence to drive. _We're_ the ones who write e-mails and make photocopies.


Well, it could be his turn for job rotation... b-)


----------



## imranbecks

The blue Skyfall AT is scheduled for a release in August right? How convenient with the Omega price hike..haha.. Anyway, its already reaching mid-July, so here's hoping we get some official news or photos soon of the Skyfall AT from Omega... Gotta live with this image of the blue AT for the moment till we get some official ones..


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> Nobody....;-)


OMG!


----------



## scamp007

teeritz said:


> OMG!


By the way Tee, I followed the link and read the blog, really enjoyed it, I suspect I am not the only one who suddenly felt the need to mix a drink by the end of it though, and capped off with a stunning photo, top work old chap.


----------



## teeritz

Thanks, Sean. That photo was a fluke. Next time, though...

Damn, now I feel like a drink.

INT: TEERITZ'S HOUSE--MOMENTS LATER

So I managed to find a small mini-bar bottle of Aberlour 10 Year Old Highland Single Malt. That'll do nicely. 
Winter in Melbourne is taking no prisoners this year.


----------



## NMGE17

scamp007 said:


> By the way Tee, I followed the link and read the blog, really enjoyed it, I suspect I am not the only one who suddenly felt the need to mix a drink by the end of it though, and capped off with a stunning photo, top work old chap.


I agree - and that from someone who doesn't drink spirits anymore!

Nigel


----------



## teeritz

Good God, man, that's_ treason_!


----------



## chosen2win2

teeritz said:


> I am NOT paying eighteen-fifty in December to see Bond write e-mails and make photocopies. 007 has a licence to kill. The rest of us have a licence to drive. _We're_ the ones who write e-mails and make photocopies.


His "office work" isn't writing emails and making photocopies... it's flirting with Miss Moneypenny, smoothing things over with M, the ocassional update to heads of state, tinkering in Q's lab and undercover infiltration of SPECTRE


----------



## imranbecks

Loo s can be deceiving.. The AT is definitely the 38.5mm. There are various photos of Craig in Istanbul filming wearing the PO (either a 42mm or 45mm), my bet is its a 42mm PO and then there are others of him filming mostly in London wearing the AT (below)..


----------



## citizenfox

So I have to admit I haven't read read the whole thread, I mean, I got kids.... but there was some very cynical posts at the beginning about Omega just picking a watch that needs a "push" and having Bond wear it. Highly doubt that, given the money on the line with he movie and the attention paid to every detail of his look. There's a great clip about how involved he was in the making of the custom mde Tom Ford suits and as we all know he's a watch guy.

If you read the last Bond book, he wears a. 34mm Rolex and in the book he talks about how silly all these big watches that do a million things are. Seems to me the AT, at this size, is the perfect watch for Bond. I have an SMP 300 and an AT is next. 

Look at this way, the AT will cost you less than a custom made Tom Ford suit would.


----------



## Kittysafe

SerialQiller said:


> She also pointed out that he came from orphan background and didn't come from money. She thought the cut of his suit meant that he went to Oxford or Cambridge and that he assumed that people naturally dressed like that. I think that she called him out on wearing a Rolex because he was a poor boy trying to act blueblood and that he would have mistakenly assumed Rolex would give him status; rather it would just make him come off as pretentious. But then he said it was an Omega, so she changed her mind that he actually had real taste and hence called it 'beautiful'. ;-)
> 
> jk jk to all the Rollies... ;-)


That's why I love the scene, I think it's masterfully written, a great interchange of dialog, I'm surprised people cringe at it.


----------



## imranbecks

Kittysafe said:


> That's why I love the scene, I think it's masterfully written, a great interchange of dialog, I'm surprised people cringe at it.


People cringe at the scene because of the obvious product placement towards Omega. It depends on how it is viewed and taken in really. For some its good. For others its almost an insult to Rolex. I actually like the scene too...

*Vesper: *Rolex?*
Bond: *(In somewhat a proud tone) Omega.*
Vesper: *Beautiful....

Hahaha...


----------



## Kittysafe

I actually have thought a lot about that exchange, and it is an insult to Rolex, it's saying Rolex is lacking depth, and Omega is all class... in a way it's kind of a hipster scene.
Like the guy who talks about health food while smoking a cigarette... I for one, loved the scene though.


----------



## Kittysafe

zerophase said:


> I actually think the male is Daniel Craig. He was sighted shooting a commercial fairly recently but no one knew what it was for.


There is no way that is Daniel Craig, face is too thin, and seems taller as well and younger.


----------



## imranbecks

Kittysafe said:


> There is no way that is Daniel Craig, face is too thin, and seems taller as well and younger.


Yeah... For the 007 fragrance, it isn't Daniel Craig... They used a young male model..

Much like they did a few years ago for Dunhill when they used Henry Cavill...


----------



## avatar1

citizenfox said:


> Look at this way, the AT will cost you less than a custom made Tom Ford suit would.


This.

And you won't have to deal with the highly questionable ethics (better: the total absence of) of the fashion industry...


----------



## scamp007

Probably the best Planet Ocean Skyfall shot so far....










Blown up as best I can..









(Pic courtesy of Marketto from Brazil)


----------



## snakeinthegear

It's weird, it looks more like the AT to me but we all know it's the PO.


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> It's weird, it looks more like the AT to me but we all know it's the PO.


It does a bit, I've blown it up, not too clear but you can definitely tell it's a PO, pretty sure it's a 42 as the 45 looks bigger than that on the bracelet.


----------



## eedwinn

Saw this on the Omega Facebook page.








Anyone knows if this will be released? What a beauty!


----------



## NMGE17

eedwinn said:


> Saw this on the Omega Facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 766179
> 
> Anyone knows if this will be released? What a beauty!


It is the Ryder Cup Captain's Watch. Without checking the press releases I cannot recall if they mentioned will go on general sale.

Nigel


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> Probably the best Planet Ocean Skyfall shot so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blown up as best I can..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic courtesy of Marketto from Brazil)


Good find! Yeah, that is clearly the PO.. Helium valve and the bezel makes it look pretty clear its the PO. Plus the fact that this was shot in Istanbul, and Craig did wear the PO in Istanbul.. We need clear shots like this for the AT when he was in London!!!!


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Tiggercat said:


> I get the first post! :-D


The P.O. is THAT thin?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## sager

Drop of a Hat said:


> The P.O. is THAT thin?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Yeah I see what you mean but I think it's just the photo.

No chance it's the 45mm?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

sager said:


> Yeah I see what you mean but I think it's just the photo.
> 
> No chance it's the 45mm?


I don't think so. Maybe it's some kind of AT prototype with a HEV? Again, super thin.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoScot

Drop of a Hat said:


> The P.O. is THAT thin?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I think the enlargement that was posted is a little stretched, giving the impression that the watch is thin. His hands also seem stretched to my eyes. It seems thicker and in proportion in the first picture.

Or maybe he's just wearing the cal 2500 PO LM LE. Now _that_ would be funny, and the bezel does like more black then grey...


----------



## sager

ChronoScot said:


> Or maybe he's just wearing the cal 2500 PO LM LE. Now _that_ would be funny, and the bezel does like more black then grey...


That is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## scamp007

I think the thinness is my fault, pretty sure I've stretched it when I've enlarged it, it looks fat in the original shot.


----------



## TobyJC

Looks like it was squished rather than stretched. Here you go:


----------



## AAMC

It is the Ryder Cup Captain's Watch. Without checking the press releases I cannot recall if they mentioned will go on general sale.
Nigel[/QUOTE said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/another-basel-2012-a-684783.html


----------



## imranbecks

I highly doubt that is the 2500 LM PO.. Its definitely the 8500... Now I'm even more certain that it is the 42mm.. Surely it'll be with the white/silver numerals right? I don't see Bond wearing a PO with orange numerals...


----------



## scamp007

I know it's not watch related, but seriously, how cool is this.....

New SKYFALL DB5 Videoblog - YouTube


----------



## Clarky

Very cool indeed!


----------



## zerophase

I have yet to see any reports of a new Aston martin in the film. That's just fantastic that they decided to go with the DB5.


----------



## snakeinthegear

- The fistfight on the top of the train looks AWESOME.

- We see Naomi sniping at whoever Bond's fighting (sorry but I haven't been keeping up with the spoilers) atop the train, and after she takes the shot, we're meant to believe that she hit Bond, as we then see him hitting the water, as seen in the first trailer.

- Lots of VW Beetles being absolutely annihilated!

- Great exchange between the new Quartermaster and Bond, and the audience cheered when Bond cheekily referred to him as "Q". Q has a line about how we can do more damage sitting in his pajamas behind a computer than Bond can in a month or year.

- M being grilled about allowing some file containing information on every agent to be leaked; shot of a computer screen with a Youtube video showing the names and photos of all these agents.

- The line, spoken to Severine.

- The floating casino looks absolutely fantastic. Perhaps the most Bondian thing to come out of the Craig era yet.

- Shower scene between Bond and Severine looks very sensual, with an obscured nude shot of Severine behind the shower door. Glad to see they're bringing back some of that sexiness to the films.

- One of the final shots of the trailer (the final shot?) showed the helicopter approaching Skyfall manor at twilight.

and


- We see Bond and Eve behind the wheel of a Jeep/Land Rover and the black Jaguar involved in a chase, zipping around corners in close contact with other cars and pedestrians. I presume this is from the PTS?

- A shot of Patrice on his motorcycle.

- Lots of shots of Bond on his motorcycle.

- I don't recall seeing Silva, but I might've just not recognized him.

- Bond chasing down Patrice/Silva in the congested London underground.

- Classic Bondian shot of what I believe was an end of a train carriage being blown open and Bond landing inside, then casually adjusting his wristwatch. Reminded me of Bond adjusting his tie underwater in TWINE.

- A scene in which Ralph Fiennes' character is dressing down M in his office.

- Tanner has a line, but I can't recall exactly what it was.

- Shot of Bond and M looking out over Skyfall in Scotland, and another far shot of the DB5 racing along a long country road.

- It looked like Bond was meeting Q in some sort of art gallery.

- A beautiful shot of the Shangai skyline at night.


----------



## snakeinthegear

That bit about the watch adjustment would be the AT. What a cool bastard.


----------



## GGN

I've just spent FAR too much time reading through this thread, so, now that I've done it, I might as well make a post.

1) I think the AT is the perfect watch for a Daniel Craig's Bond. As said at the start, it's the perfect Gentleman's watch. One can wear it with a suit or in the water. And it's not too big and bulky to hinder his progress when jumping through walls nor will it catch on door frames. Also, if Bond is a spy, he's hardly going to go around wearing a big military issue watch or some derivative advertising his status. The AT is a civilian watch.

2) I do not think Bond would wear a G-Shock simply because he has some style - that's why he's James Bond. And style sometimes takes precedence over function. For instance, he's wearing nice Tom Ford suits so often, who would wear a G-Shock with a suit? We'd have to add in all sorts of extra scenes where Bond has to go home and change his watch: 
'Dinner tonight, Bond?' 
Bond looks down at his wrist and sees his G-Shock.
'Eh, sure...Just let me go home and change.'

or

'Bond! The bad guys just hijacked a plane - get to the airport and stop them!'
Bond looks away from the pretty girl seated opposite him and down at his dress watch.
'Eh, sure...Just let me go home and put on my G-SHOCK!'

So AT is perfect!

2) I think DC is a great Bond, I suspect he has read the books - same as Dalton did.

3) Although I believe CR is a better movie than QoS...for some reason I just _like_ QoS. The start, the scene when he's drunk on the plane, the opera scene - I think these single scenes (along with CR heart-stopping moment) are among the best in the 2 movies. So, overall, I like both movies a lot, but for different reasons.

4) Eva Green

5) I think Skyfall is going to be an excellent movie.

6) The Aston Martin DBS was under-used to a criminal level in both movies.

Thanks for some enjoyable reading - looking forward to seeing DC kick some more a$$!


----------



## copperjohn

GGN said:


> 3) Although I believe CR is a better movie than QoS...for some reason I just _like_ QoS. The start, the scene when he's drunk on the plane, the opera scene - I think these single scenes (along with CR heart-stopping moment) are among the best in the 2 movies. So, overall, I like both movies a lot, but for different reasons.


Agreed. I've mentioned before that I thought the water plot was weak, but the scenes were played well, lots of good cinematography IMHO. And your right, though I have not commented on this. Bond was obviously drunk, but DC did not play it cartoonish like a TV show. Good scene.


----------



## SerialQiller

The problem with QoS was that it was made during the writers strike and they didn't have a finished script. DC actually said that he had to make up some of his own lines while filming. He also said that he would never make a movie under those conditions again. He said that even though contracted for more Bonds, if the scripts weren't completed or 'good', he'd walk off and not be involved. You have to appreciate that kind of integrity. 

QoS wasn't a horrible Bond movie, and considering the situation, should have been a disaster. But it will always be compared to Casino Royale and how many movies could stand up to that kind of brilliance? Anyway, it sounds like Skyfall is going in the right direction and I can't wait to see it in November. It comes out a month before the end of the world, and if we're going to go out, best to go out with another great Bond movie. ;-)


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## GGN

Naturally I watched QoS again after reading this thread


----------



## gippo

:-!


----------



## teeritz

Brilliant!


----------



## anbu

That was pretty good.


----------



## imranbecks

snakeinthegear said:


>


A classic Bond moment right there. Cool as ever. By the way, I'm not sure why many are saying he is adjusting his watch. James Bond clearly wears his watch on his left wrist. Here, he is more like adjusting his right cufflink or cuff, not his watch which is on his left wrist.


----------



## zerophase

New TV Spot for Skyfall:

SKYFALL OLYMPIC TV SPOT - YouTube


----------



## imranbecks

Some shots I took from the latest tv spot..


----------



## scamp007




----------



## snakeinthegear

Edit


----------



## Tommm

That clasp definitely looks like an AT to me...



imranbecks said:


>


----------



## scamp007

*EPIC:

NEW SKYFALL INTERNATIONAL TRAILER - YouTube*


----------



## Kittysafe

scamp007 said:


> *EPIC:
> 
> NEW SKYFALL INTERNATIONAL TRAILER - YouTube*


The trailer gives a lot away, so if you want to go into the movie blind, I would say skip the trailer.


----------



## kes16

Can't wait!



scamp007 said:


> *EPIC:
> 
> NEW SKYFALL INTERNATIONAL TRAILER - YouTube*


----------



## KustomLincoln

Captured this screen shot. It looks like to me at the least the AT from the underside. Also this would be in the second half of the movie. So maybe the Po in the first part and the AT after he is "resurrected".


----------



## imranbecks

Yup.. It was already expected during the time they were filming that he will wear the PO in the pre-title scenes in Istanbul which is before his resurrection. From that point onwards, he got himself the AT! So the London scenes in the tube etc is all with the AT. The one that caught my attention in that photo is the gun. The PPK in the movie has its own gadget whereby only Bond can fire the gun. Interesting.

Here's him with the PO in Istanbul from the trailer...


----------



## ChronoScot

imranbecks said:


> Yup.. It was already expected during the time they were filming that he will wear the PO in the pre-title scenes in Istanbul which is before his resurrection. From that point onwards, he got himself the AT! So the London scenes in the tube etc is all with the AT. The one that caught my attention in that photo is the gun. The PPK in the movie has its own gadget whereby only Bond can fire the gun. Interesting.
> 
> Here's him with the PO in Istanbul from the trailer...


Good pic. There was some speculation earlier that it might (by some slim probability) be a PO LM LE, but the greyness of the bezel would seem to confirm it as the PO 8500, and likely the 42.5mm version given how big it looks on him.


----------



## harry1976

At between 45 and 46 seconds on today's new trailer, you can clearly see the swimming pool watch has a steel bracelet - the first official pic of bond sitting on the pool edge seemed to indicate it was a rubber strap but this appears not to be the case.


----------



## sneakertinker

So I think it's safe to say that the pre "resurrection" Bond of this film will be wearing a PO while the post "resurrection" Bond will be wearing the AT...

On a side note I'm really liking how Bond seems to start becoming Bond in this film...


----------



## JBensyl

I tried throwing money at my screen but I didn't let me see anymore if the movie.

Looks awesome and I will have to go see it more than once so I can watch seek.


Sent via satellite from an undisclosed location


----------



## SwedishElite22

JBensyl said:


> I tried throwing money at my screen but I didn't let me see anymore if the movie.
> 
> Looks awesome and I will have to go see it more than once so I can watch seek.
> 
> Sent via satellite from an undisclosed location


Agreed on both counts.

The trailer ended and I was sitting here like, "what, no, wait" .... then I spent the next 20 minutes thinking of ways to raise funds faster for my 2220.80 purchase... which is really hard because when the movie comes out it's going to mean $20 out of the watch fund to see it, sigh.


----------



## imranbecks

^^^^ Haha.. Its only another $20...!!!!

So its the PO in the opening scenes then.... Product placements in the Bond movies work really well especially the watches. So I'm guessing this PO would probably sell even better now. No official word from Omega yet, but we all probably know which one it'll be.










By the way, I thought the blue Skyfall AT would be released in August right? Still nothing about it at Omega's website...hmmm...


----------



## gyang333

I don't think anyone's posted this?

NEW SKYFALL US DOMESTIC TRAILER - YouTube


----------



## NMGE17

Looks great!

Nigel


----------



## Kittysafe

SwedishElite22 said:


> Agreed on both counts.
> 
> The trailer ended and I was sitting here like, "what, no, wait" .... then I spent the next 20 minutes thinking of ways to raise funds faster for my 2220.80 purchase... which is really hard because when the movie comes out it's going to mean $20 out of the watch fund to see it, sigh.


Goodluck on your fund. I bought a Seamaster 300M ceramic bezel automatic coaxial, and I am in love.
About $3000, the most I've spent on anything online, before that was a triptych for $210, and for watches
my Citizen Eco drive for $100... and it took a hit on my buying anything for a few months


----------



## SwedishElite22

Kittysafe said:


> Goodluck on your fund. I bought a Seamaster 300M ceramic bezel automatic coaxial, and I am in love.
> About $3000, the most I've spent on anything online, before that was a triptych for $210, and for watches
> my Citizen Eco drive for $100... and it took a hit on my buying anything for a few months


Thanks... I put half down on one with an AD who is holding it until the end of the year for me. So far I setup budgeted savings along the way and should hit my mark by Thanksgiving.

As for Bond, here is a cool screen shot from their facebook:


----------



## Kittysafe

SwedishElite22 said:


> Thanks... I put half down on one with an AD who is holding it until the end of the year for me. So far I setup budgeted savings along the way and should hit my mark by Thanksgiving.
> 
> As for Bond, here is a cool screen shot from their facebook:
> 
> View attachment 780279


Nice shoes.


----------



## imranbecks

Any word on the Skyfall blue Aqua Terra? Its already August, still nothing from Omega....


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## imranbecks

Snakeinthegear, what image did u post? Am I the only one here that don't see an image?


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> Snakeinthegear, what image did u post? Am I the only one here that don't see an image?


You can't see it!?!? Dude, it's the new SKYFALL Aqua Terra, on his wrist!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

scamp007 said:


> You can't see it!?!? Dude, it's the new SKYFALL Aqua Terra, on his wrist!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally a great pic of the AT on Bond!


----------



## Bugsy

I can't see it either??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

For some reason, I still can't see it. I believe it is this image he was trying to post. Still can't see the AT clearly though, but its no doubt that its the AT he is wearing there. I really love the shade of blue on the tux in the photo. I wonder if its the photo or will it be that touch of blue on the one he wears in the movie though coz they look black from what we've seen so far. I wish the watch would protrude out the cuffs more. But alas, it seems more natural to be hidden that way rather than just stick out of the cuff.. >>>


----------



## sneakertinker




----------



## sneakertinker




----------



## BHL

Very nice. Love the tux.



imranbecks said:


> For some reason, I still can't see it. I believe it is this image he was trying to post. Still can't see the AT clearly though, but its no doubt that its the AT he is wearing there. I really love the shade of blue on the tux in the photo. I wonder if its the photo or will it be that touch of blue on the one he wears in the movie though coz they look black from what we've seen so far. I wish the watch would protrude out the cuffs more. But alas, it seems more natural to be hidden that way rather than just stick out of the cuff.. >>>


----------



## Chazman1946

Omega must have had a surplus of AT cases, so slap one on Bond, and they will sell thousands. It is a great choice though, has the capabilities of diver, yet looks classy enough to wear with a tux. Too bad it doesn't have the helium escape valve so the screenwriters can use for a laser, or push button detonater


----------



## imranbecks

Chazman1946 said:


> Omega must have had a surplus of AT cases, so slap one on Bond, and they will sell thousands. It is a great choice though, has the capabilities of diver, yet looks classy enough to wear with a tux. Too bad it doesn't have the helium escape valve so the screenwriters can use for a laser, or push button detonater


They can always just use the crown as a gadget


----------



## AAMC




----------



## imranbecks

Very nice! Now, we just have to wait for the official announcement from Omega with regards to the watches James Bond will be wearing in Skyfall. Of course, most of us here already know which ones they will be


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> Very nice! Now, we just have to wait for the official announcement from Omega with regards to the watches James Bond will be wearing in Skyfall. Of course, most of us here already know which ones they will be


I still think it's a strange decision from the marketing guys, I mean they've quite happily confirmed the planet ocean ( OMEGA Watches: Celebrating the new James Bond film:the Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M ) but no mention at all of the AT, also, if you go to the official website, it's really not easy to find details even of the PO as they haven't bothered to update the James Bond page yet.


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> I still think it's a strange decision from the marketing guys, I mean they've quite happily confirmed the planet ocean ( OMEGA Watches: Celebrating the new James Bond film:the Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M ) but no mention at all of the AT, also, if you go to the official website, it's really not easy to find details even of the PO as they haven't bothered to update the James Bond page yet.


I've been wondering the same thing. Could the London 2012 Olympics be an excuse? Maybe they are just too preoccupied with the Olympics. Once the Olympics dust have settled down, then we will probably be getting an unveiling of the Skyfall Omega's.


----------



## teeritz

The marketing is generally 'staggered' throughout the year. Some reps have told me that, although a particular watch may be about to hit the market within a month or so, the print advertising is sometimes scheduled for three months ahead in order to tie-in with a particular sporting event (Formula 1 Grand Prix season, Wimbledon, etc) in order to maximise exposure. 
Still a few months to go until "Skyfall" is released. I'm sure Omega, as well as every other brand that appears in the film, will saturate the various print and digital media with their barrage of advertising. I would guess that almost any men's magazine in September (actually, make that October) will feature an ad for Bond's Omega watches. 
I'm sure that Heineken will make the most of it.


----------



## zerophase

teeritz said:


> The marketing is generally 'staggered' throughout the year. Some reps have told me that, although a particular watch may be about to hit the market within a month or so, the print advertising is sometimes scheduled for three months ahead in order to tie-in with a particular sporting event (Formula 1 Grand Prix season, Wimbledon, etc) in order to maximise exposure.
> Still a few months to go until "Skyfall" is released. I'm sure Omega, as well as every other brand that appears in the film, will saturate the various print and digital media with their barrage of advertising. I would guess that almost any men's magazine in September (actually, make that October) will feature an ad for Bond's Omega watches.
> I'm sure that Heineken will make the most of it.


Right. I use to work for a major advertising firm. Timing is everything. They start working on campaigns 6months to a year in advance and try to pick the most opportune time to release the campaign. Right now, during the olympics is not the best time. I would say wait 1 or 2 weeks before you should expect to hear anything.


----------



## imranbecks

I did a bit of checking and found that during the previous 2 Bond movies, Omega unveiled the watch Bond will wear in the respective movie at the time during the month of October, which was approximately a month or so before the movie opened. So expect to hear something from Omega abt the watches for Skyfall this coming October..


----------



## snakeinthegear

Speaking of heineken they have apparently, an elaborate ad commercial with Craig as Bond which is due out in September.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Stirred? Shaken?

Just a draft please.

Oh, no, wait. No sponsor label that way. Better make it a bottled.


----------



## imranbecks

Rest assured, James Bond will still be drinking his trademark Vodka Martini in Skyfall, shaken not stirred of course. Its no different when Heineken also had a campaign going with Casino Royale. The press is just getting carried away with this whole Heineken deal. It isn't the first time its been in a Bond film. Heineken or whatever drinks they want to promote for the movie, at the end of it all, the James Bond character will still have his trademark cocktail.


----------



## scamp007

Don't get ahead of yourselves, it's the 'old' one.... ( but it's the one I want.. )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

I remember that ad campaign. Pity that we never saw Pierce Brosnan wearing the watch in the photo.


----------



## Kunnp

I just happened to visit the Omega site yesterday... OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra Mid Size Chronometer - Steel on steel - 231.10.39.21.03.001


----------



## avatar1

Kunnp said:


> I just happened to visit the Omega site yesterday... OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra Mid Size Chronometer - Steel on steel - 231.10.39.21.03.001


Yup, there's already a thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/blue-8500-deserves-new-thread-736447.html


----------



## snakeinthegear

Is this watch actually on sale now?


----------



## sager

I would say not yet.


----------



## MCLWatches

Omega makes a beautiful watch. No doubts about it. However I'm beginning to think twice about the company itself - Swatch group and CEO Nick Hayek. Apparently they've been doing business with the Iranian regime which makes me wonder about the company's morals. Given that the average Iranian is suffering through economic hardship and the elites (probably connected to the regime...which there are sanctions against etc) I feel it's a tad inappropriate for Omega to have these elites as customers.

The same way mercedes became stigmatized after WW2 kinda thing.... wouldn't want that happening to Omega.

Anyway I found a bucket full of info here:Take Action | UANI

these ppl even wrote Nick Hayek a letter and his response was pretty shocking to say the least.

Worth a read.


----------



## Kunnp

I've been told that it will be available on the second half of september.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Told by whom?


----------



## imranbecks

Probably from his AD or a person at the boutique..

The price for it is gonna be really high though.. Now I don't know if I can get it. Maybe I should just get the quartz grey AT to satisfy my AT needs.


----------



## Kunnp

At my local Omega boutique. I actually ordered the 41,5mm black dial version in May and I'm still waiting for it(don't ask why it takes so long) So I went there 2 days ago and asked about the blue dial AT. They phoned me back and said that it's coming in second half off September. In the end I annuled the 41,5mm and decided to go for the Blue dial version.


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> Probably from his AD or a person at the boutique..
> 
> The price for it is gonna be really high though.. Now I don't know if I can get it. Maybe I should just get the quartz grey AT to satisfy my AT needs.


Have you thought about going for a pre owned 2500 AT Imran? Sunburst blue dial is the one Daniel Craig wore to the SKYFALL press conference and I'd say, as I know you like the blue, probably a better alternative than a grey dial quartz ( you know you won't be happy with it ) and you'd probably get one for less than 
a new quartz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> Have you thought about going for a pre owned 2500 AT Imran? Sunburst blue dial is the one Daniel Craig wore to the SKYFALL press conference and I'd say, as I know you like the blue, probably a better alternative than a grey dial quartz ( you know you won't be happy with it ) and you'd probably get one for less than
> a new quartz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, the thought has crossed my mind. The sunburst blue dial of the AT 2500 is no doubt beautiful.. But I also really like the teak dial on the AT.. Which is why my best chance to have a teak dial version would probably be the quartz.. But who knows, if I do see a good deal for a pre-owned blue AT 2500, I might just jump at the opportunity...


----------



## SerialQiller

MCLWatches said:


> Omega makes a beautiful watch. No doubts about it. However I'm beginning to think twice about the company itself - Swatch group and CEO Nick Hayek. Apparently they've been doing business with the Iranian regime which makes me wonder about the company's morals. Given that the average Iranian is suffering through economic hardship and the elites (probably connected to the regime...which there are sanctions against etc) I feel it's a tad inappropriate for Omega to have these elites as customers.
> 
> The same way mercedes became stigmatized after WW2 kinda thing.... wouldn't want that happening to Omega.
> 
> Anyway I found a bucket full of info here:Take Action | UANI
> 
> these ppl even wrote Nick Hayek a letter and his response was pretty shocking to say the least.
> 
> Worth a read.


Just a heads' up, but the forum doesn't allow discussions on politics, so your post might get deleted by a Mod. But on a quick side note, I think Omega's stance looks rather non-political on this stage as they sell to everyone without exclusion. No sides, just whoever is interested in a fine timepiece regardless of beliefs and backgrounds. As it should be.


----------



## KustomLincoln

imranbecks said:


> Honestly, the thought has crossed my mind. The sunburst blue dial of the AT 2500 is no doubt beautiful.. But I also really like the teak dial on the AT.. Which is why my best chance to have a teak dial version would probably be the quartz.. But who knows, if I do see a good deal for a pre-owned blue AT 2500, I might just jump at the opportunity...


Will this one work....No relation to the seller just found it...

TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS:**REDUCED** OMEGA SEAMASTER AQUA TERRA CO-AXIAL CHRONOMETER


----------



## snakeinthegear

So this watch is officially on sale? I have to admit I think the marketing awareness for this watch may have been slightly mismanaged but I'll be buying this tomorrow or sometime during the upcoming week.


----------



## imranbecks

Yeah... Its quite odd indeed. If they do follow their usual marketing timing, its usually a month before the movie release that the watches will be marketed as the Bond watches.. So perhaps sometime in October we will hear from Omega with regards to the PO and the AT for Skyfall... I look forward to seeing detailed pics from you of the blue AT!!!


----------



## harry1976

I bought 'James Bond 50 Years of Movie Posters' today - a great book for 007 fans. There is various iterations of the QoS poster in there and it's incredible how much exposure the PO gets on them (7 in total). Check out page 312 for the best product placement I've ever seen outside of 'Wayne's World'.


----------



## harry1976

Actually amendment to above - page 264 Japanese Tomorrow Never Dies poster where PB actually appears to be modelling the SMP300 is the best product placement I've seen


----------



## snakeinthegear

Harry1976, where did you buy this from and how much was it?

some obscure shots of the AT from Skyfall


----------



## harry1976

snakeinthegear said:


> Harry1976, where did you buy this from and how much was it?


I bought it from Waterstones and it was £35. Expensive but its a massive and beautifully illustrated book.


----------



## imranbecks

*Its official!!!!* Not for the AT yet, but for the PO. Just as I had predicted a few months ago, it will be the 42mm PO 8500.. Omega has officially listed the 42mm 8500 PO (ref 232.30.42.21.01.001) as the Skyfall watch (cameos in the opening minutes of the movie)... >>> OMEGA Watches: James Bond










So what does this say now about that Skyfall worn titanium PO that is being auctioned off at Christies??? hmmmm....


----------



## scamp007

It says that Omega are lying to us...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

imranbecks said:


> *Its official!!!!* Not for the AT yet, but for the PO. *Just as I had predicted a few months ago*, it will be the 42mm PO 8500.. Omega has officially listed the 42mm 8500 PO (ref 232.30.42.21.01.001) as the Skyfall watch (cameos in the opening minutes of the movie)... >>> OMEGA Watches: James Bond


Umm....yeah, you and everyone else ;-)


----------



## imranbecks

Perseus said:


> Umm....yeah, you and everyone else ;-)


Haha.. Yeah.. I should've said "just as most of us here had predicted"


----------



## Kunnp

I was just checking out the Omega site and found something interesting:"OMEGA is proud to be Bond's watch of choice for his next adventure in SKYFALL has he tracks down and destroys M16's latest threat." I guess Mr Bond has changed his employer...  (Check out the Omega site) http://www.omegawatches.com/ambassadors/james-bond.


----------



## imranbecks

Kunnp said:


> I was just checking out the Omega site and found something interesting:"OMEGA is proud to be Bond's watch of choice for his next adventure in SKYFALL has he tracks down and destroys M16's latest threat." I guess Mr Bond has changed his employer...  (Check out the Omega site) OMEGA Watches: James Bond.


You're right... I really do hate it when people mix up MI6 with M16.. For instance, I was browsing the MI6 forums the other day, a friend of mine saw it and thought I was browsing about weapons, in particular the M16... Go figure..


----------



## scamp007

Mildred4770 said:


> Nice catch Snakeinthegear, it does seem that our Aqua Terra scoop thread, ( I say 'ours' I mean mine... ;-) ) has become quite notorious, I've seen it mentioned and linked to on quite a few web sites, even though it's gone.


Any particular reason why you've copied 
and pasted a very early post of mine in this thread, just curious??

Edit: Mildred4770 now banned, how weird!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

Cheers and thanks for the heads up @harry1976.


----------



## thenewguy

scamp007 said:


> Any particular reason why you've copied
> and pasted a very early post of mine in this thread, just curious??
> 
> Edit: Mildred4770 now banned, how weird!


New to these forums but to say that was odd is a bit of an understatement.

On the subject of Bond just stumbling into this thread and finding out that the watch I'm looking to purchase as my first real watch just made my day. James Bond wears an Omega "Planet Ocean" just makes my decision to purchase that model that much better.


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


>


I'm not seeing a pic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

I was looking into buying the poster book, but notice today Amazon have apparently withdrawn the item due to errors in the product? I wonder if other retailers will too and whether the 'original' versions will become collector's items.

Nigel


----------



## scamp007




----------



## imranbecks

You beat me to it!

The AT on full view in that new poster!

By the way, I have that 50 years of Bond poster book.. I do not see any errors whatsoever with the content, so I'm not quite sure why it was withdrawn from the sale list at Amazon.. Its a great poster book!

A peek at whats inside...


----------



## macleod1979

Sorta on topic, but I finally got to to see the new trailer for Skyfall, and I can't wait. I also need to go buy that poster book, looks amazing.


----------



## ChronoScot

scamp007 said:


> View attachment 823580


Are my eyes playing tricks on me or is that tuxedo actually blue? The material seems to have a distinctly blue hue next to the lack satin of the lapels.

Maybe they colour matched the tux fabric to the dial of his watch...? ;-)


----------



## scamp007

ChronoScot said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks on me or is that tuxedo actually blue? The material seems to have a distinctly blue hue next to the lack satin of the lapels.
> 
> Maybe they colour matched the tux fabric to the dial of his watch...? ;-)


It is indeed, Midnight Blue, apparently it's a tradition that started way back with Connery's dinner jackets and has continued on, they appeared 
black on screen in the 60's because of the camera technology but with modern HD you can see the colour much more clearly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoScot

scamp007 said:


> It is indeed, Midnight Blue, apparently it's a tradition that started way back with Connery's dinner jackets and has continued on, they appeared
> black on screen in the 60's because of the camera technology but with modern HD you can see the colour much more clearly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, interesting, I learned something new today. Cheers.


----------



## snakeinthegear

scamp007 said:


> I'm not seeing a pic? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now?


----------



## NMGE17

The blue rather than black is mentioned in one or more of the companion books to the Brosnan and/or Craig films. At the recent exhibition at the Barbican you could see 007's tux was blue.

Nigel


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> Now?


Yes! Cool pic, given the obvious Skyfall marketing, why on earth have they not announced the blue Aqua Terra as an official Bond watch, it's just baffling.


----------



## TB5211

Scamp - As Dell deaton pointed out a few days ago, Omega cannot even get the (informal) description of SIS right "OMEGA is proud to be Bond's watch of choice for his next adventure in SKYFALL has he tracks down and destroys *M16*'s latest threat" It is baffling indeed. I have to remind myself that the marketing departments probably do not care what crazed forum Bond fans want. They are probably still trying to offload a lot of Olympic model watches nobody wants. It has got to be sometime soon. I am still keeping my fingers crossed that they will also make a 41mm. Maybe.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## snakeinthegear

I suppose what I'm about to say doesn't matter but unless SF marks a permanent departure from the PI which has appeared in every Craig Bond film, as much as I love the AT it's going to really annoy me if Craig wears the PO for his next 2 Bond outings. The PO is the Craig Bond watch IMO and I'd hate for the AT to only appear in SF. As he's wearing it for the majority of the movie and looks insanely good I hope the blue AT is here to stay for the remainder of Craig's tenure as Bond.
One thing they got right in the Brosnan era was being consistent with giving Bond the smp for all 4 movies.


----------



## imranbecks

snakeinthegear said:


> One thing they got right in the Brosnan era was being consistent with giving Bond the smp for all 4 movies.


Yeah... Funny how marketing works last time when you think about it. Brosnan did not have to wear a different or latest Omega with each movie and that same watch that served him in all his Bond movies still sold really well back in the day. These days, its all about the advertisements and promotion, so every Craig Bond movie has him wearing the latest and newest Omega watch because they know people like us, will still go down to the boutique and buy it. Its kinda similar to how in the Iron Man movies, Stark always has a new armored suit with each movie, why? So they can sell the action figures.


----------



## teeritz

imranbecks said:


> Yeah... Funny how marketing works last time when you think about it. Brosnan did not have to wear a different or latest Omega with each movie and that same watch that served him in all his Bond movies still sold really well back in the day. These days, its all about the advertisements and promotion, so every Craig Bond movie has him wearing the latest and newest Omega watch because they know people like us, will still go down to the boutique and buy it. Its kinda similar to how in the Iron Man movies, Stark always has a new armored suit with each movie, why? So they can sell the action figures.


Damn, I thought it was so they could sell more armored suits.

Brosnan only wore the Seamaster because that was Omega's only dive watch during his tenure as Bond. Yes, there was the 2254 and the Electric Blue, but they were variations on the blue 2531.80. The Planet Ocean didn't arrive until 2005 and, by then, Brosnan's Bond years were over. 
Since "Dr. No" in 1962, Bond has pretty much primarily worn a dive watch (the less said about those Seiko digitals, the better). Once Daniel Craig became Bond, I think Omega got greedy by putting two different watches on Bond's wrist in "Casino Royale". 
Just my take.

P.S.- I can't wait for this movie to be released!


----------



## harry1976

NMGE17 said:


> I was looking into buying the poster book, but notice today Amazon have apparently withdrawn the item due to errors in the product? I wonder if other retailers will too and whether the 'original' versions will become collector's items.
> 
> Nigel


The Book Bond: DK's JAMES BOND POSTER BOOK pulled from Amazon

Errors don't look major to me but I think it's good that they are correcting it


----------



## GaryF

It was a spambot that copied random posts or pieces of text to make a post and then inserted a spamlink.



scamp007 said:


> Any particular reason why you've copied
> and pasted a very early post of mine in this thread, just curious??
> 
> Edit: Mildred4770 now banned, how weird!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

Is that Craig's own AT that he wore fore the SF press release or is this the one he wears in the movie? Can't make it out properly.


----------



## Kunnp

I think he wore a De Ville In the press release...


----------



## ChronoScot

Hopefully I'm not repeating something that was already said (and I'm too lazy to read that last 759 posts again) but has it occured to anyone that Daniel Craig may have worn the blue AT 8500 at the original Skyfall press conference? It was widely speculated that the watch in the below picture was Craig's own AT 2500, due to the distinctive sunburst finish that is visible in hi-res enlargements. Yet the new AT of course has the sunburst dial as well as the teck stripe finishing. Maybe the truth was already there before the infamous outing of the "Skyfall AT" back in March and amid speculation of a baby-blue-eye coloured Planet Ocean.


----------



## Kunnp

My bad!! I don't know how, but I remembered some how that the watch he was wearin g during the press release had a leather strap. But if I'm looking at this picture it looks like A metal strap. I think they don't make De Ville Hour vision(blue dial version) with a metal strap...


----------



## snakeinthegear

James Stacey @jamesstacey
*Omega/Skyfall Planet Ocean ad - seen on the st*reet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/248872121336483841


----------



## imranbecks

ChronoScot said:


> Hopefully I'm not repeating something that was already said (and I'm too lazy to read that last 759 posts again) but has it occured to anyone that Daniel Craig may have worn the blue AT 8500 at the original Skyfall press conference? It was widely speculated that the watch in the below picture was Craig's own AT 2500, due to the distinctive sunburst finish that is visible in hi-res enlargements. Yet the new AT of course has the sunburst dial as well as the teck stripe finishing. Maybe the truth was already there before the infamous outing of the "Skyfall AT" back in March and amid speculation of a baby-blue-eye coloured Planet Ocean.


That watch he wore during the first Skyfall press conference was his own personal AT 2500 and not the 8500. And yes, this has been posted before and was already clarified as the now out of production blue AT 2500. I have higher resolution photos of it in my desktop and when zoomed in on the watch, it is clearly the AT 2500 due to the white datewheel. Daniel Craig also wore it at his other movie premieres such as Tintin and Dragon Tattoo..


----------



## snakeinthegear

I'm just curious as to when Omega are going to pull their thumbs out abd start marketing the AT as a Bond watch as it's being worryingly ignored.


----------



## zerophase

snakeinthegear said:


> James Stacey @jamesstacey
> *Omega/Skyfall Planet Ocean ad - seen on the st*reet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/248872121336483841


This is actually a sick looking ad. I wouldn't mind a poster of that. Anyone have a digital version?


----------



## imranbecks

I wonder if I'll see an ad like that at the bus stops here in Singapore...hmmm....

Anyway, I just received this from Omega in the mail... Looks like the promotion for the movie and Omega is in full force..


















But no love for the AT???? :-(


----------



## NMGE17

Going right OT - I saw the new Heineken/Skyfall advert and it made me smile. Some good touches of humour in there.

Nigel


----------



## Muddy250

Just seen that ad, and one for the 007 aftershave, Bondmania!!


----------



## poppydog

Muddy250 said:


> Just seen that ad, and one for the 007 aftershave, Bondmania!!


Beat me to it, just sat and watched them whilst reading this.


----------



## scamp007

Probably the best view of the Black Ti Planet Ocean yet, 42mm looks good, sadly, it's the only one in the world.... For now....


----------



## snakeinthegear

Bond wearing the PO (he looks badass)










Bond wearing his AT.....if you can catch it ;-)


----------



## snakeinthegear

Scamp, you beat me to it lol

Didn't see your post originally.


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## harry1976

Daniel Craig is slowly transforming into Sid James.
He's still my joint favourite Bond though.


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> Probably the best view of the Black Ti Planet Ocean yet, 42mm looks good, sadly, it's the only one in the world.... For now....


Is that the titanium or the normal 42mm Planet Ocean 8500? Can't really tell from that photo..


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> Is that the titanium or the normal 42mm Planet Ocean 8500? Can't really tell from that photo..


The one he wears on screen in the movie is definitely Titanium, custom made by Omega, he may well wear a standard steel one in publicity shots, my guess would be that Omega would try and make the Ti version indistinguishable from the s/s (as we know that's what they're selling as the Skyfall watch) so you won't be able to tell 
in the photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> The one he wears on screen in the movie is definitely Titanium, custom made by Omega, he may well wear a standard steel one in publicity shots, my guess would be that Omega would try and make the Ti version indistinguishable from the s/s (as we know that's what they're selling as the Skyfall watch) so you won't be able to tell
> in the photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said! You may be right on that.. They do look similar at first glance. Odd way to promote it though when I think they should just get it over and done with and just do the same titanium PO to promote and sell to go alongside the movie. That way is better than promoting a similar watch which isn't really worn in the movie.

But still no word on the AT.... C'mon Omega, we all know he wears the AT throughout 90% of the movie!!! That's the Omega watch that should get the attention right now!


----------



## Bugsy

sorry for not knowing this what is the difference in his sky fall version and the market version?


----------



## imranbecks

Bugsy said:


> sorry for not knowing this what is the difference in his sky fall version and the market version?


For which watch are you referring to? If its for the blue dial Aqua Terra, no there are no differences between the one in the movie and the one they have for sale now. They are both identical.


----------



## Bugsy

^PO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Bugsy said:


> ^PO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously, the PO worn in Skyfall isn't the Skyfall Limited Edition. I doubt James Bond would wear a watch that says 007 on the dial. In Skyfall, its reported that he wears the black titanium PO which is currently not available on the market and is currently apparently one of a kind. Oddly enough, Omega is promoting their regular non-titanium PO as the Skyfall watch as it looks somewhat similar at first glance with the titanium one worn in the movie and is currently available at AD's and boutiques.. >>> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Planet Ocean - Steel on steel - 232.30.42.21.01.001

OMEGA Watches: James Bond


----------



## NMGE17

Apparently London premiere tickets go on sale at 9am today....

Nigel


----------



## scamp007

NMGE17 said:


> Apparently London premiere tickets go on sale at 9am today....
> 
> Nigel


I hope you're in the queue Nigel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

scamp007 said:


> I hope you're in the queue Nigel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Queued online and on the phone, but unsuccessful. Bit of a relief really, don't know how I would have gone home and told my wife and sons I had spent a months grocery money on a trip to the cinema.

Nigel


----------



## SwedishElite22

NMGE17 said:


> Queued online and on the phone, but unsuccessful. Bit of a relief really, don't know how I would have gone home and told my wife and sons I had spent a months grocery money on a trip to the cinema.
> 
> Nigel


What? How much are these tickets?


----------



## NMGE17

SwedishElite22 said:


> What? How much are these tickets?


The honest answer is I don't know - the website didn't give a price and by the time I spoke to someone they were all sold so I didn't ask - but I heard a rumour into the £100's. I wonder what I would have done if I had been quicker and got the opportunity to see or be told such a price and then have to decide whether to buy....

Nigel

PS. I have now seen suggestions prices ranged from £750 to £1200!


----------



## eqdok2007

My Omega "Skyfall" Planet Ocean LE. From the wild and in Malaysia.









And the back:


----------



## snakeinthegear

New SF Omega TV Advert


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> New SF Omega TV Advert


Good advert obviously, I mean, it's Bond, but where the hell is the Aqua Terra, that ad even contains scenes where we know he's not wearing a PO, it's weird I tell ya, weird....


----------



## imranbecks

Nice ad! The PO getting all the love even though it won't be in the movie long enough.... Also, an interesting wrist shot while on the bike in Istanbul... If that particular shot of the watch is in the movie, then thats "in your face" product placement! Hahaha... Why would they show his watch up close like that in the movie? It has been somewhat subtle in the past two movies when it comes to close ups of the watch he wears, so I was surprised by the close up of the watch on his wrist in the movie...










Maybe the close up is only for the ad and not in the movie....hmmmm

Oh and the Bond girls will be wearing Omega too... One of them will wear a ladies AT and the other one will wear the DeVille Prestige.... >>> http://www.passionmontres.com/berenice-marlohe-et-naomie-harris-les-actrices-de-skyfall.html


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well a shame because i was collecting the 45.5mm Casino Royale and QUantum of SOlace and now this Skyfall at 42mm? NON SENSE !!!! soon on sale the two guys i have for sure.


----------



## NMGE17

Great Ad!

Nigel


----------



## Muddy250

Odd that the ad starts with the 007 PO in shot but the standard PO at the end?


----------



## snakeinthegear

It's official. 

Omega don't know what time it is. They have no clue what they're doing. Their marketing department are being incredibly moronic.


----------



## BHL

It wasn't so subtle when James Bond muttered Omeeeguh in Casino Royal. A brief close up shot during the movie is more subtle and tasteful way to advertise than blunt muttering IMO.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Pic of Bond with his AT


----------



## poppydog

I'm looking forward to the movie and shall take my son to see it, but don't like the style of suits they have Craig wearing, nor the departure from a dive watch. I gues that goes against the grain in this thread, but hey!


----------



## GaryF

imranbecks said:


> Nice ad! The PO getting all the love even though it won't be in the movie long enough.... Also, an interesting wrist shot while on the bike in Istanbul... If that particular shot of the watch is in the movie, then thats "in your face" product placement! Hahaha... Why would they show his watch up close like that in the movie? It has been somewhat subtle in the past two movies when it comes to close ups of the watch he wears, so I was surprised by the close up of the watch on his wrist in the movie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the close up is only for the ad and not in the movie....hmmmm
> 
> Oh and the Bond girls will be wearing Omega too... One of them will wear a ladies AT and the other one will wear the DeVille Prestige.... >>> Bérénice Marlohe et Naomie Harris, les actrices de Skyfall deviennent ambassadrices Omega


Maybe there's a scene in which he has to get somewhere by three o'clock... an Omega Boutique, maybe, in order to admire the classy, yet not unreasonably priced, selection of fine timepieces?


----------



## greedymonkey

poppydog said:


> I'm looking forward to the movie and shall take my son to see it, but don't like the style of suits they have Craig wearing, nor the departure from a dive watch. I gues that goes against the grain in this thread, but hey!


Perhaps the striped suit is supposed to match the teak dial?


----------



## imranbecks

Another thing I find odd is that no one here in this forum has purchased the blue 8500 AT...hmmmm


----------



## Kunnp

I actually have...But I'm still waiting for it. It was supposed to arrive in September, but no word yet.


----------



## J.JUN

I might have purchased it if it was 41.5 mm. 38.5 mm really wears a little small in my humble opinion.


----------



## imranbecks

Kunnp said:


> I actually have...But I'm still waiting for it. It was supposed to arrive in September, but no word yet.


Really!? Hope you get it soon... I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the unboxing of the blue AT..


----------



## Kunnp

I ordered the 41.5mm black or grey dial version( I think it was in the end of June). Then I changed it to the blue 38.5mm blue dial version in mid August and now I'm just waiting for it.


----------



## Jon B

I had the opportunity to see the Aqua Terra for the first time on Friday. I had initially dismissed it as being 'too small' and 'too blue' but I have to say that it made quite an impression. The dial seems a lot darker than the photos would leave you to belive and the watch is quite thick which gives it a bit more wrist presence. I've gone from not being interested at all to thinking about purchasing one! This was at the Omega Boutique in the Royal Exchange and strangely the watch was not on display. 

I also went along to Christies this evening to a viewing of the lots for the forthcoming Bond Auction. The Skyfall PO and the 2500 from Quantum of Solace were side by side in a glass display case. The titanium PO looked virtually identical to the 8500 steel model, the only difference being that the metal had a slightly 'duller' tone. Interestingly, the 2500 was running but the 8500 was not. I would have thought that given they were on display together that they both would have been wound at the same time (I know that the 8500 is supposed to have a longer power reserve)

I would love to own either but I think that they are both going to be a little out of my price range!


----------



## imranbecks

Here is another shot of Craig in character with the beautiful blue AT...


----------



## imranbecks

The PO Skyfall Limited Edition video from Omega..... >>> 



And Omega finally have a product page of the watch on their website... >>> http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/seamaster/planet-ocean/23230422101004
And the product presentation page of the watch... >>> http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/product-presentations/planet-ocean-skyfall


----------



## imranbecks

Bump. For those who keep opening up new threads with regards to the Bond watch......


----------



## imranbecks

Beautiful!


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> Beautiful!


It's just a fan made pic though Imran isn't it, nothing official from Omega yet on the watch that Publicity forgot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Yeah... Honestly though, even if Omega didn't promote or market that AT as the Bond watch in Skyfall, I will still get it if I have the opportunity. It looks too good to give it a pass...


----------



## scamp007

The weird thing is, Omega didn't previously make this watch, and appear to have produced it especially for Skyfall, and then don't market it as a Skyfall watch, it'll never make any sense 
to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

I know what you mean.. He did wear it in the movie, which I think deserves some sort of mention by Omega. They still have time to promote it over the coming few weeks though before the movie is released. 22 more days to be exact. But its probably gonna be one heck of a last minute promotion if they did it next week or the next... From a marketing stand point, I think the blue AT won't sell really well if they don't start promoting it. Oh well, its Omega's loss... Then again, they probably won't have much to lose anyway.


----------



## Muddy250

It is very odd, not even a Bond mention on the Omega site, just listed as another AT option. Is it possible we might all have been suckered into thinking this is the new Bond look and that it may only make a fleeting appearance with the PO taking centre stage?


----------



## scamp007

Muddy250 said:


> It is very odd, not even a Bond mention on the Omega site, just listed as another AT option. Is it possible we might all have been suckered into thinking this is the new Bond look and that it may only make a fleeting appearance with the PO taking centre stage?


Knowing the timeline of the movie, not really, plus, all of the theatrical release posters, which are shot seperately of course, have him wearing the AT, which usually means the main watch.

Like I said, makes no sense and worse, when asked my AD for a look at the Skyfall AT in the window, the response was, oh, you mean the Planet Ocean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby H

I think this is just part of Omegas strategy. Maybe before skyfall released, they want to push the sales of the PO, then later on after the skyfall released...when the POC sells very very extraordinary good, then it's time to also promote the AT as another bond watch...so people start to buy the AT also. Double jackpot ! 

Imagine if right now the promote both of them...maybe people will rather have split decisions to buy between one than the other.


----------



## poppydog

I'm still a fan of these:


----------



## imranbecks

Me too!!!! Can't go wrong with the classic SMP and the 2500 PO!


----------



## snakeinthegear

On the cover for the new total film magazine, Craig as Bond is dinner suited up with a clear and exposed view of the AT.


----------



## scamp007

I've just received this month's GQ in the post this morning and again he's wearing the AT with a suit, but, according to Omega it's not the Skyfall Bond watch......


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> I've just received this month's GQ in the post this morning and again he's wearing the AT with a suit, but, according to Omega it's not the Skyfall Bond watch......


Its not the Skyfall watch???? They must be out of their mind... Do they really think people don't notice?

Here is an interesting article by Dell Deaton about Omega's odd marketing campaign with regards to the Skyfall Omega... >>> A wasted James Bond watch marketing opportunity - James Bond Watches


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> Its not the Skyfall watch???? They must be out of their mind... Do they really think people don't notice?


I know, I know, but here, from the very same magazine is a two page spread declaring exactly what Omega feel is 'James Bond's Choice' for Skyfall...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Yeah... I got a similar one from Omega in the mail in a form of a postcard... It really doesn't look like they'll be promoting the AT....


----------



## snakeinthegear

I'm going to go into the omega boutique in Bond street and point out to them that the actual watch Craig wears (PO) isn't on the Market and that Craig as Bond wears the AT throughout the majority of the film and demand a logical explanation as to why their company are being asinine about the whole affair.


----------



## scamp007

snakeinthegear said:


> I'm going to go into the omega boutique in Bond street and point out to them that the actual watch Craig wears (PO) isn't on the Market and that Craig as Bond wears the AT throughout the majority of the film and demand a logical explanation as to why their company are being asinine about the whole affair.


Let me know how that goes, my AD has absolutely no knowledge of there being a man's Aqua Terra in Skyfall, strangely, they did know that Eve wears a ladies AT...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Usually the staff in the AD or at the boutique don't know much abt the watches they market especially if its Bond related. Just a few weeks ago, I went into the Omega boutique at my local airport, asked them if they have the new blue Aqua Terra which will be featured in Skyfall, and they had no idea what i was talking abt. They did bring me over to the counter to show me the PO limited ed Skyfall watch.

Speaking of which, I emailed Omega yesterday about the blue AT being in Skyfall as well and why or when will they be promoting it. No response from them yet...


----------



## snakeinthegear

Ok, for this to make them look more incompetent, I'm going to go in with pictures of Craig wearing it in the film.


----------



## Jon B

I went into the Omega Boutique on Oxford Street yesterday to have another look at the AT and was told by the sales assistant that it was 'the watch that James Bond wears in the new movie' He even asked if this was how I has heard about it.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Nice to know at least someone takes their job seriously.


----------



## Dent99

snakeinthegear said:


> I'm going to go into the omega boutique in Bond street and point out to them that the actual watch Craig wears (PO) isn't on the Market and that Craig as Bond wears the AT throughout the majority of the film and demand a logical explanation as to why their company are being asinine about the whole affair.


I think you're confusing an Omega Boutique with the Omega marketing department. You can ask for a logical explanation from those who not privy to such information. But whatever makes you feel better! Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## imranbecks

Also, you guys should email Omega and let them know that many are aware of the AT in the movie. I emailed them a few days ago about it, no response of coz. I'm not surprised.


----------



## greedymonkey

I have evidence at last!

Walked past a big AD in Leeds UK today. On full view in the centre of their Omega display, a blue dial 38mm AT directly above a card with the words 'James Bond 007 collection'. And wow, the watch is amazing in the flesh, couldn't stop drooling over it. I am now planning on a purchase next pay day. Can't wait.


----------



## Jon B

The titanium PO worn in Skyfall just sold at auction for £130,000 !


----------



## GGN

Anyone like the new Skyfall song? Thought it was going to be something a bit more 'fresh' myself..


----------



## teeritz

I didn't mind it, but I kept waiting for Adele to really fire up. God knows she's capable. Something tells me it'll sound better once it's laid over the opening credits of the film.


----------



## imranbecks

An Omega watch ad will appear in Skyfall as a billboard... Interesting and a new way for Omega to advertise through a movie rather than having their brand mention by word of mouth in a script. >>> Actual Omega watch ad appears in Skyfall - James Bond Watches Blog


----------



## imranbecks

It doesn't get any clearer than this.... The 8500 blue Aqua Terra in all its glory!


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> It doesn't get any clearer than this.... The 8500 blue Aqua Terra in all its glory!


This is much as I was saying earlier, as far as Daniel Craig and EON are concerned, the Planet Ocean is not THE Skyfall watch, in every publicity shot I've seen to date he's wearing the AT as he is here, the only people who think otherwise are Omega.


----------



## imranbecks

No offense to Omega, it seems they've screwed themselves with their marketing of the Bond watches this time around. There is this whole fiasco of them promoting a different PO whereas the one worn in the movie is a titanium PO, and then there is this whole mess that is the AT... Whats going on up there? Do they think we don't notice these things?

With sharp looking images like this, even a person who isn't into watches might notice the AT more instead of the PO...


----------



## megamustang

Muddy250 said:


> It is very odd, not even a Bond mention on the Omega site, just listed as another AT option. Is it possible we might all have been suckered into thinking this is the new Bond look and that it may only make a fleeting appearance with the PO taking centre stage?


That's my bet.


----------



## TheWatchFiend

Saying that the PO is NOT the Skyfall watch just is not accurate. We know that James Bond will be wearing both the Planet Ocean and the Aqua Terra. The movie hasn't even come out yet, so we still don't know for sure how much screentime the PO gets vs the AT. My feeling is that Omega probably thinks that the PO is going to be the better seller of the two, and that's just pure speculation on my part. I believe that the PO will be in half the movie, and the AT will be in the second half. As far as using the AT, I think this being Bond's 50th anniversary, it's a throwback to Fleming. I do think Omega will begin marketing the AT soon, but they probably want to be careful to avoid confusing the customer as to Bond's watch. My bet is that the AT marketing will be more subtle, as to not advertise multiple watches in the consumer's face. The question we ought to be asking is what watch James Bond will be wearing in the NEXT Bond film. That's the more interesting question in my opinion. If the AT outperforms expectations in sales, Bond might wear it in Bond 24. However, if the AT falls below expected sales, Bond might only be wearing the Planet Ocean for his next outing. It will be interesting to see how they market this and what they plan to do. Personally, I like both watches, and will be happy to see them on screen. I also do believe that Bond's wearing both of these watches was a collaborative effort between Craig, the producers, the director, the costume designer, and Omega.


----------



## scamp007

That's a fair point of course, but we actually don't know that officially as Omega will only say that 007 wears a Planet Ocean on screen and I won't spoil the film for anybody but the split between the PO and the Aqua Terra won't be anything like 50/50 more like 20/80, which was sort of my point, and as I said he doesn't wear the PO in any of the official publicity shots or posters for the film. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWatchFiend

scamp007 said:


> That's a fair point of course, but we actually don't know that officially as Omega will only say that 007 wears a Planet Ocean on screen and I won't spoil the film for anybody but the split between the PO and the Aqua Terra won't be anything like 50/50 more like 20/80, which was sort of my point, and as I said he doesn't wear the PO in any of the official publicity shots or posters for the film.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, most of all the publicity photos have him wearing the AT, except for the high quality shots of him in the pretitle sequence. And during those scenes, we can see him wearing the PO. Aha, so you do have inside info that it really is about an 20/80 split? From my perspective, I thought it would be like about half the film for each watch, because of the Shanghai pool scene. But, I think as you mentioned before, there is speculation about a third watch in the film. I really hope they don't do that, because that seems like too much over-commercialization. Also, if I recall, during pre-production, one of the producers said something about an interesting scene involving how he uses his watch, but that it does not involve a gadget. Now I don't know if there was any truth to that, but I do recall something being talked about way before they began shooting. And some people thought that he may use it ala knuckleduster like in the novel On Her Majesty's Secret Service, but I thought that they replied it wasn't that either. If Bond did clober someone like that it would be so awesomely Fleming. I don't know how they could make that work though on screen. Oh, well, about a month left to go and all my questions will be answered.  Well, a month left to go here in the states anyway. *Sigh*


----------



## scamp007

As much as I already knew about the plot, I also have photographer Greg Williams new book Bond on Set: Filming Skyfall it's full of spoilers for one thing, but it's also printed in the chronological order of the film, the PO isn't in any photos after the Pre Title Sequence, he's not wearing a watch immediately after and then we see him with the AT, as you suggested though, with DC being such a watch buff, I'd be very surprised if he didn't have a big say in it. 

What I did wonder, and this is pure speculation, could it be that EON have to use the Planet Ocean contractually ( part of an existing deal perhaps ), and do so in the Pre Title Sequence, but the Aqua Terra is Daniel Craig and the producers idea of a more suitable Bond watch so they chose to go with that for the rest of the movie, thus Omega not acknowledging it as an official Bond watch?


----------



## Bugsy

I was just in the company owned boutique in short hills, NJ, were I was told DC will be wearing three different omegas: The PO, the aqua terra and a deville. 

I hope they are just misinformed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWatchFiend

I want to get that book, but I'm waiting until after the movie to avoid spoilers. I agree, Craig probably had a hand in choosing the watch or watches. It may be that Craig wanted the AT more than Omega did, and as you suggest, EON was contractually obligated to use the PO in part of the movie. Of course, diver watches have been a big part of James Bond's movie history. I guess we'll have to wait and see what if any marketing Omega does on behalf of the Aqua Terra. You've got me thinking now about what watch this is on Craig's wrist as Bond during the Shanghai pool scene. Several people before believed that the strap looks rubber, and not like a bracelet here. I'm beginning to think it's not a bracelet too. Now, Looking at it, is it possible that this is a somekind of Planet Ocean on a NATO style strap??? Hmmm!!! If you look closely, and I used a photo program to contrast the shading after posting the pic, it seems like there are two light colored stripes inbetween the dark part.....Hmmm....This maybe a stretch, but is it possible? JLC has a their Navy Seals that you can get on a JLC NATO style strap.....Could Omega come out with the same type of thing? Hmmm...


----------



## snakeinthegear

I remember reading somewhere that it was the costume designer who chose the AT for Craig to wear in SF. Also, the AT is worn by Craig as Bond on every front cover of a magazine since earlier this year abd even the EoN documentary movie opens up with Bond pouring himself a drink, getting dressed into a dinner suit and slapping what is so clearly the AT onto his wrist. The PO has appeared in every Craig-Bond film but it'll feature the least amount if screen time for this movie. In CR Bond swaps the PO for the smp the moment we see him on the train in Montenegro. In QoS he wears it through out the whole film and of course for SF, he'll only be wearing it for the 11 minute pts.


----------



## scamp007

Bugsy said:


> I was just in the company owned boutique in short hills, NJ, were I was told DC will be wearing three different omegas: The PO, the aqua terra and a deville.
> 
> I hope they are just misinformed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There will be a Deville, it's a stainless steel hour vision but it's worn by M's Chief of Staff Bill Tanner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scamp007

TheWatchFiend said:


> I want to get that book, but I'm waiting until after the movie to avoid spoilers. I agree, Craig probably had a hand in choosing the watch or watches. It may be that Craig wanted the AT more than Omega did, and as you suggest, EON was contractually obligated to use the PO in part of the movie. Of course, diver watches have been a big part of James Bond's movie history. I guess we'll have to wait and see what if any marketing Omega does on behalf of the Aqua Terra. You've got me thinking now about what watch this is on Craig's wrist as Bond during the Shanghai pool scene. Several people before believed that the strap looks rubber, and not like a bracelet here. I'm beginning to think it's not a bracelet too. Now, Looking at it, is it possible that this is a somekind of Planet Ocean on a NATO style strap??? Hmmm!!! If you look closely, and I used a photo program to contrast the shading after posting the pic, it seems like there are two light colored stripes inbetween the dark part.....Hmmm....This maybe a stretch, but is it possible? JLC has a their Navy Seals that you can get on a JLC NATO style strap.....Could Omega come out with the same type of thing? Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 841683
> 
> 
> View attachment 841685


I agree, I don't think that's on a bracelet it just doesn't look thick enough, which is what I initially thought when I first saw it, I wouldn't be amazed if it was a Blue Ti PO on rubber, but it could be black, hell, for all we know DC forgot to change watches and it's the vintage SM300 he often wears on a true Bond NATO, that would be a turn up for the books....


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> I agree, I don't think that's on a bracelet it just doesn't look thick enough, which is what I initially thought when I first saw it, I wouldn't be amazed if it was a Blue Ti PO on rubber, but it could be black, hell, for all we know DC forgot to change watches and it's the vintage SM300 he often wears on a true Bond NATO, that would be a turn up for the books....


That would be nice.










You know, gang, I was just wondering if it was indeed DC's choice to go for a smaller watch in "Skyfall"? I can't say I've ever seen shots of him out in the real world wearing anything massive like a 46mm Breitling or IWC Big Pilot or (God forbid, a TW Steel). There's something a little old-school about Mr. Craig's choice of wristwatches, whether they be Omega or Rolex. 
Which is cool.


----------



## TheWatchFiend

That would be interesting if he's wearing the 300 in that publicity photo. I remember the crew shooting that scene where he is swimming laps. Maybe for the publicity photo, he was wearing his personal 300M. But, I'm not sure. I'd still say from the picture that it's a Planet Ocean, just based on the way those big, thick hands look. It's probably more likely to be on rubber than some new Omega NATO. Anyway, it's food for thought, and interesting to speculate. I can't wait to go see Skyfall!


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> As much as I already knew about the plot, I also have photographer Greg Williams new book Bond on Set: Filming Skyfall it's full of spoilers for one thing, but it's also printed in the chronological order of the film, the PO isn't in any photos after the Pre Title Sequence, he's not wearing a watch immediately after and then we see him with the AT, as you suggested though, with DC being such a watch buff, I'd be very surprised if he didn't have a big say in it.
> 
> What I did wonder, and this is pure speculation, could it be that EON have to use the Planet Ocean contractually ( part of an existing deal perhaps ), and do so in the Pre Title Sequence, but the Aqua Terra is Daniel Craig and the producers idea of a more suitable Bond watch so they chose to go with that for the rest of the movie, thus Omega not acknowledging it as an official Bond watch?


I'm still waiting for that book to arrive in the mail since it shipped out on September 23... Overseas shipping from Amazon can be really slow.. Absolutely love Greg Williams photography. I have his other Bond On Set books from the previous movies and its really impressive...


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## imranbecks

^^^^ That is from the F Movie Magazine Singapore right? I just got it yesterday as well... Great photos inside!










And this beautiful one, credit to Greg Williams for the photography....


----------



## snakeinthegear

It is and that's a badass pic of Craig and the AM.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Taken from the AT thread. Is this blue?


----------



## osmin

No. "Normal" teak grey. Looks always different, especially beautiful when the Sun sets. I just love this watch


----------



## imranbecks

Yeah. Thats the teak grey dial... Still beautiful though..


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## imranbecks

The Aqua Terra finally gets some recognition as the Bond Watch in Skyfall from Omega's President himself... >>> Omega President on Dressing James Bond | Fox Business Video


----------



## 4counters

imranbecks said:


> The Aqua Terra finally gets some recognition as the Bond Watch in Skyfall from Omega's President himself... >>> Omega President on Dressing James Bond | Fox Business Video


And he talks about "bloggers" (I guess that's us, right?) getting all excited as there are TWO bond watches for this movie!


----------



## imranbecks

Heck yeah! But he pointed out the PO as the official Bond watch. I guess that makes the AT the unofficial one, hence the reason why Omega isn't marketing it as the Bond watch...


----------



## mav

Very interesting that Daniel Craig himself requested that the AT be used in the movie as he personally owns one himself.


----------



## gyang333

mav said:


> Very interesting that Daniel Craig himself requested that the AT be used in the movie as he personally owns one himself.


so does this mean he requested they make that blue aqua terra and they complied? or were they going to make that model anyway, he happened to get an advance preview model and wore it in the movie?


----------



## imranbecks

gyang333 said:


> so does this mean he requested they make that blue aqua terra and they complied? or were they going to make that model anyway, he happened to get an advance preview model and wore it in the movie?


I think they were going to make that model anyway seeing as they also did a blue one for the 2500 AT. I doubt they did it specifically for the movie and end up not marketing it as a Bond watch. They were already planning to do it in blue, especially since they already have that blue for the Olympics 2012 AT models. They just up the size from the ladies Olympics 2012 AT to a 38.5mm mens size..


----------



## sneakertinker

So since Mr. Craig has worn an AT of some sort in a couple of films now and apparently pushed for the use of the AT in Skyfall can we venture a guess and say that he is a fan of the model?...

Wasn't there a report many moons ago that Omega flew a rep out to a Skyfall location to match Daniel Craig with a lighter watch as the one they were using was too heavy?

At any rate the Blue AT will be on my wrist by years end...


----------



## imranbecks

No doubt, the AT is probably lighter than the 8500 PO.. Maybe thats why he wears the AT more in the movie than he does wearing the PO..


----------



## scamp007

It seems pretty obvious to me that the watch Omega market as 'James Bonds's choice' clearly isn't James Bond's choice. 

I think it's also fair to assume, given the recent Christies auction, that when presented with his new Planet Ocean 8500, DC must have tried it on, given it straight back, and said bring me one that's half as heavy. Omega then had to go off and create a non existant Titanium PO designed to look like the Stainless Steel version, which Bond then wears for just as long as he's contractually obliged to. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

scamp007 said:


> It seems pretty obvious to me that the watch Omega market as 'James Bonds's choice' clearly isn't James Bond's choice.
> 
> I think it's also fair to assume, given the recent Christies auction, that when presented with his new Planet Ocean 8500, DC must have tried it on, given it straight back, and said bring me one that's half as heavy. Omega then had to go off and create a non existant Titanium PO designed to look like the Stainless Steel version, which Bond then wears for just as long as he's contractually obliged to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make an excellent point there! Maybe thats why Omega did a Titanium model for him to wear as the stainless steel model is too heavy on the wrist for action scenes. I tried on that ss model a few months ago, indeed it did feel heavier than the 2500 PO.. The difference in weight is very obvious between the two..


----------



## aardvarkbark

I'm surprised Urquhart agreed to return to Fox Business after the disrespectful treatment he got on Varney&Co back in Jan where the host challenged the relevance of watches today.

Thanks for posting the link. At least we now know who decides what gets worn -- and confirm that it's not the wardrobe director.


----------



## sneakertinker

scamp007 said:


> It seems pretty obvious to me that the watch Omega market as 'James Bonds's choice' clearly isn't James Bond's choice.
> 
> I think it's also fair to assume, given the recent Christies auction, that when presented with his new Planet Ocean 8500, DC must have tried it on, given it straight back, and said bring me one that's half as heavy. Omega then had to go off and create a non existant Titanium PO designed to look like the Stainless Steel version, which Bond then wears for just as long as he's contractually obliged to.


Hit the nail on the head I think...

It's fairly obvious that we have Daniel Craig to thank for Bond wearing an AT in the film...This begs the question however if that report from the early days of filming regarding Omega matching a blue faced watch with Daniel Craig's eyes wasn't as ridiculous as we all thought...

As gyang pointed out above A) Did the blue dial come about at the request of Daniel Craig for the filming? B) Did the blue dial come about due to Omega matching the color to Mr. Craigs eyes, and they just opted to release that version (Might explain the lack of advertising at this point due to the late addition and lack of an introduction at Basel this year)? C) Or was the piece already planned and Omega just opted to use it for Bond as Daniel Craig was requesting an AT? I'm leaning in favor of option "C"...It's obvious that the Midsize Blue Bond SMP was a huge seller for Omega since Goldeneye, at least among the non WIS crowd, so I'm of the mindset that some decision maker over there saw an opportunity and jumped at it...

As I said earlier however I'm planning on purchasing this piece before years end anyway...Something about Bond wearing a non dive watch just throws me back to the Connery Bond era and that's all thumbs up on my end...

Anyway here is a couple of the better true life pics I've seen on the net...Still not great...


----------



## scamp007

And to think back all those months to the first Skyfall press conference, DC gave us all a massive hint by wearing his own Blue 2500 AT for all the publicity shots, that really should of told us something ( like ordering red wine with fish.... )


----------



## ChronoScot

scamp007 said:


> I think it's also fair to assume, given the recent Christies auction, that when presented with his new Planet Ocean 8500, DC must have tried it on, given it straight back, and said bring me one that's half as heavy.


I wore my Speedmaster Date (a watch that is of similar weight to the Planet Ocean) a couple of times while mountain biking and, I have to say, I found it very heavy and distracting. The bounce of the watch on my wrist was highly noticable. I know that many members use their heavy Omega watches for sporting activities, but I just didn't like it. Maybe as you say, Daniel Craig had a similar feeling.

EDIT: I dare say that on a sufficiently tight rubber or leather strap it may be acceptable but, for me, not on a bracelet.


----------



## scamp007

Enjoying a drink at the bar of the Floating Dragon Casino....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoScot

Looks promising:

BBC News - James Bond: Skyfall wins praise from critics


----------



## sneakertinker

ChronoScot said:


> Looks promising:
> 
> BBC News - James Bond: Skyfall wins praise from critics


Critics are already saying it's the "Dark Knight" of the James Bond Film Series...Best Bond film ever etc...


----------



## sneakertinker

Also looks like Mr. Bond isn't the only person wearing an AT in the new film either...


----------



## teeritz

ChronoScot said:


> Looks promising:
> 
> BBC News - James Bond: Skyfall wins praise from critics





sneakertinker said:


> Critics are already saying it's the "Dark Knight" of the James Bond Film Series...Best Bond film ever etc...


Looks like the "Third Film Rule" may apply to this one. Some critics have always said that it was the actor's third Bond film that showed them comfortable in the role and really hitting their stride. They said it about Connery when he did "Goldfinger" and it was said again when Roger Moore did "The Spy Who Loved Me". 
Of course, this theory kinda falls to the ground when we think of "The World Is Not Enough", but here's hoping that "Skyfall" is a great* Bond film. 
However, I'm gonna avoid all media (and forum posts) about this film. I recall all the hype which surrounded Tim Burton's "Batman" (1989). The media was saturated with talk of that film before its release. By the time I saw it, it was a big, fat letdown. 
"Skyfall" sounds very, very promising. But after "Casino Royale" six years ago, this new film has big shoes to fill.
Here's hoping.

*When I say 'great', I mean great like the Pyramids or The Grand Canyon, not 'great' as in 'fantastic' or 'awesome'.


----------



## imranbecks

sneakertinker said:


> Also looks like Mr. Bond isn't the only person wearing an AT in the new film either...


Thats right.. >>> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Automatic 231.10.30.20.06.001 | Bond Lifestyle

There are various other Omega's in the movie too.... Berenice, the other Bond girl in Skyfall will also be wearing an Omega... The Deville Prestige. While Bond's other ally, Tanner will be wearing a Deville Hour Vision..


----------



## GaryF

imranbecks said:


> Thats right.. >>> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Automatic 231.10.30.20.06.001 | Bond Lifestyle
> 
> There are various other Omega's in the movie too.... Berenice, the other Bond girl in Skyfall will also be wearing an Omega... The Deville Prestige. While Bond's other ally, Tanner will be wearing a Deville Hour Vision..


Putting everyone in one is a mistake, imo. Bond (and, possibly, M) would have been much cooler. It could look like they chose the watches rather than getting them from the box that the Omega rep' just emptied out onto the table.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Bond's AT in action

Skyfall Movie CLIP - You Got Me (2012) - Daniel Craig, James Bond Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## raulfragoso

The picture above is not displaying, I'm taking the liberty to put it here again, as I believe this is the same one:


----------



## snakeinthegear

Thanks for fixing the link. Cheers.


----------



## A MattR of Time

OMG. This thread cracks me up.


----------



## teeritz

GaryF said:


> Putting everyone in one is a mistake, imo. Bond (and, possibly, M) would have been much cooler. It could look like they chose the watches rather than getting them from the box that the Omega rep' just emptied out onto the table.


Agreed. Besides, it lacks reality (whatever reality exists in a Bond film) if every major character is wearing an Omega.


----------



## TheWatchFiend

GaryF said:


> Putting everyone in one is a mistake, imo. Bond (and, possibly, M) would have been much cooler. It could look like they chose the watches rather than getting them from the box that the Omega rep' just emptied out onto the table.





teeritz said:


> Agreed. Besides, it lacks reality (whatever reality exists in a Bond film) if every major character is wearing an Omega.


I agree as well. It does seem unrealistic and an Omegafest in an alternate reality where everyone wears the same watch brand. Being in the know as far as watches, it even seemed unrealistic to me that characters in Casino Royale were all wearing watches from Swatch group. I think that it was certainly more well-rounded, and for those unaware of brands, it seemed to work better. However, I for one did not see Le Chiffre wearing a Longines. It's a fine watch, but I could have seen him better wearing a Breguet if it needed to stay within the Swatch realm.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Besides, watch geeks, no one's really going to notice.


----------



## teeritz

This is true. And with all the other product placement, perhaps the Omegas will get lost in the shuffle. Nah, I don't believe it, either. 
It used to be so simple in Fleming's novels. The Sea Island cotton shirts, the Rolex Oyster Perpetual with the big, phosphorous numerals, the Morlands cigarettes. Nowadays, we have Bond plowing a tank through a truck carrying empty cans of Perrier. Notice in "Goldeneye" how there was not a drop of mineral water to be seen in that scene.


----------



## snakeinthegear

New Imax poster


----------



## raulfragoso

snakeinthegear said:


> New Imax poster


Here, fixed that for you:









Can't wait until the 26th to watch it !


----------



## Ricky T

sneakertinker said:


> Also looks like Mr. Bond isn't the only person wearing an AT in the new film either...


The A2 flash hider appeared to be upside down, the solid portion of the FH is supposed to be pointing downward.

I went on Omega's website today and they have a James Bond Planet Ocean model. Why wouldn't they have an Aqua Terra James Bond model?


----------



## snakeinthegear

http://www.jamesbondlifestyle.com/produ &#8230; hronometer
Confirms the Aqua Terra model

Omega finally decided to say something about the blue AT in relation to Bond and Skyfall,
Apparently the AT. is unofficial watch, and the OP is the official.
Check it out..
http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/18947988 &#8230; ames-bond/


----------



## zerophase

Daniel Craig is at the Skyfall premiere. I'm sure the official press shots will be much higher quality but the watch he's wearing is some Omega on leather.


----------



## TobyJC

Skyfall premiere streming live from London.

Got a screenshot, is it the Deville Hour Vision?

EDIT: Beat me by 4 mins zerophase! On second thought, Id say it looks more like an AT but the strap looks like it has a curved end...


----------



## Kunnp




----------



## Kunnp

Sry about the poor quality, but I think it's the same De Ville that Mr Craig wore during the press conference.


----------



## scamp007

I'm pretty sure that's the Orbis Hour Vision isn't it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunnp

Yep!! I think thats the one.


----------



## Ford.

Here are some hi res images - no clear pic of the watch though. I also think it's the Deville Orbis.









http://bmmoejackson2.files.wordpres...marlohe-naomie-harris-kelly-brook-1023113.jpg

http://bmmoejackson2.files.wordpres...marlohe-naomie-harris-kelly-brook-1023124.jpg

http://cdn02.cdn.socialitelife.com/...World-Premiere-London-England-10232012-10.jpg

http://cdn02.cdn.socialitelife.com/...-World-Premiere-London-England-10232012-9.jpg


----------



## zerophase

Pretty confident it's a Deville, blue dial. We all know he owns one in his personal collection and it definitely looks larger than 40 with a blue tint.


----------



## scamp007

Ronal55d said:


> It looks larger than 38.5mm in those photos.




It does, the Orbis Blue Hour Vision is 41mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

Attended the premiere last night and thought I'd post my review here.....no spoilers

My review

Let me first of all say, that I hate writing reviews. The only reviews I feel compelled to write about are movies that I love and enjoy and believe are worth writing about and with Skyfall, it's simply going to be hard because I feel like vomiting everything I know about it and all my excitement for it all in this review. I won't at least I hope I won't.

So, essentially, I was one of many people who attended the Skyfall premiere last night at the Royal Albert Hall. The second time in my life I've attended a movie premiere, the first being for Disney's Lion King back in the mid 90s or whenever it was.
Anyway, let me say that this was a big deal, a major event and although I got to walk along the red carpet and was mere meteres away from Daniel Craig, I wasn't too fussed about the individual stars but more the overall atmosphere and experience of being part of Bond history, British history and cinematic history. 

Once I walked past the db5 and found my way off the red carpet and into the actual building, I was taken aback by the vastness of the Albert Hall. It was massive and the seats were comfy too. We were entertained by this military orchestral band who played renditions of various Bond themes, which included the likes of the main Bond theme, GF, DAF, Nobody does it better and a few others but the stand out for me was the ridiculously awesome rendition of OHMSS. Amazing!
Anyway, once the stars and Mendes came out to introduce the movie, it was time to spectate on a 2hr20min footage that's been 4 years in the making.

Let me just say that, I've never been to any screening which generated as many cheers and applauds that SF got. The audience cheered no less than about 5 times throughout the movie and the cheers were justified believe me.
The film opens with the typical all too Bondish, dun dun! Musical notes as Craig's Bond, stealthily moves in the shadows of a hallway, trying to salvage a mission that's gone wrong. We then have Bond and his field agent colleague, Eve in pursuit of an assassin to retrieve what he stole. The action is fast paced, breath taking and most importantly, watchable. None of that shaky cam/quick cut chop editing nonsense that plagued QoS. The spectacular culmination of this PTS gives the impression that Bond is now sleeping with the fish and what follows is Daniel Kleinman's amazing title sequence that boasts striking colours of doom and gloom, water graves, girls and guns, all appropriately accompanied by a shortened version of Adele's haunting SF theme. This is a Bond film.

The story is refreshingly simple but handled in a superiorly engaging way that manages to allow the human brain to not be bored but at the same time not be drowned with action sequences every 2 minutes. The core characters really shine and are amazingly developed, although, I did feel that Berenice Marlohe's Sevarin was underused and could have done with a bit more screen time but her presence in the movie serves a purpose that is at least adequate enough to not spend time moaning about and still enjoy everything going on around her. Eve played by Naomie Harris imo has great chemistry with Craig and they have this flirtatious, camaraderie going on through out the movie and it's put to amusing use in Macau.
Dench as M is on blistering top form, why did they wait for 7 movies in order to really perform?? Jeez. Dench earned her pay cheque for this movie. Ralph Fiennes as Mallory was superb and I think it's best that the less I say about him the better. Bardem as Silva forced his way into the villainous ranks of the likes of, Ledger's joker, Hannibal Lecter and even Hans Gruber. Bardem was creepy, calculating and I dare say that had it been any other of the previous Bond actors in the role as Bond, Bardem would have outshone them and stolen the limelight and I don't say that lightly because I'm a Connery fanboy!

As for Craig. Lord have mercy! This guy had his contract renewed for him to do at least another 2 after SF a little while ago and I you'll see why the producers are anxious to keep him on board. Craig is an acting juggernaut that delivers the performance of his career imo. Craig is human, imperfect, lethal, determined and brings the humour like you've never seen before. These aren't childish or juvenile, cheesy jokes. Craig delivers the humour with brilliant one liners, great banter and body language that never ever outstays its welcome. Make no mistake about it, if you didn't think Craig was a good Bond, if you though he lacked charm and humour, send me a private message, requesting for some nice tasty crow to eat. Craig delivers a definitive performance.
There are gadgets!

I don't want to really talk about it because it's best you watch it but the use of gadgets are very much present but rightfully so, does not overshadow Bond.
I don't want to risk spoiling things for you all but I'll say this, SF is an amazing movie, it's easily movie of the year and beats the likes of TDKR and Avengers and you must go and see it. A fine film that really delivers and brings everything full circle and proves that Bond is not only back but steals the crown away from all the other pretenders to the throne. I hope I've said enough and not too much or too little.
If you have any questions, I'll do my best to answer them.

rating: 4.5/5


----------



## scamp007

Thanks for the review Snakeinthegear, as if I wasn't excited enough already!

I have tickets for Friday night with my mates ( a 30 yr. old tradition ) and will be seeing it with the family on Saturday, cannot wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeadam




----------



## Kunnp

Hi!! 
I Have questions about "Skyfall" and I hope you can answer them  1)Is there a gunnbarrel sequence in the beginning of the movie( I mean the classical one not like in CR and in QoS). 2) Which wristwatch had more screentime: Aqua Terra or Planet Ocean.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Kunnp said:


> Hi!!
> I Have questions about "Skyfall" and I hope you can answer them  1)Is there a gunnbarrel sequence in the beginning of the movie( I mean the classical one not like in CR and in QoS). 2) Which wristwatch had more screentime: Aqua Terra or Planet Ocean.


Highlight for answers...

The gunbarrel is at the end and it's similar to QoS but different. The opening of the movie is awesome, you wont be disappointed! As for the watch that gets the most screen time, it's the AT. The PO is only seen during the pre-title sequence.


----------



## teeritz

SITG, thanks for the write-up. I'm still a month away from this film opening here in Australia and I'm glad that it's gotten positive reviews so far. We know it isn't Shakespeare, but it's good to hear that it's been well received.
Dammit, now I really can't wait! 
Thanks again.


----------



## scamp007

teeritz said:


> SITG, thanks for the write-up. I'm still a month away from this film opening here in Australia and I'm glad that it's gotten positive reviews so far. We know it isn't Shakespeare, but it's good to hear that it's been well received.
> Dammit, now I really can't wait!
> Thanks again.


Shall I make up the guest bedroom Tino?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

Nah, Sean, I'll sneak in, Bond-style...wearing a wet-suit...with a fake duck on my head.


----------



## munmanstk

Would Omega be bumping up the price of AT range? The blue dial is sooo pretty....


----------



## NMGE17

teeritz said:


> Nah, Sean, I'll sneak in, Bond-style...wearing a wet-suit...with a fake duck on my head.


Sounds a bit more like Brosnan in After the Sunset.

Nigel


----------



## Kunnp

I'm proud to present

OMEGA Watches: James Bond


----------



## Kunnp

What I wanted to show you guys is that they finally have listed the AT as a James Bond watch on the Omega site.


----------



## LoadedGunn47

Makes sense, the more watches they can associate with Bond, the better for Omega. I like the look of the AT myself, but I find it a little too miniscule and dressy for Bond, honestly. Not rugged enough I suppose you could say. Still a great piece though.


----------



## harry1976

Just seen it this afternoon and I can confirm it's first class - probably as good as my favourite 007s Goldfinger and You Only Live Twice.
DC establishes himself as being the equal of Connery.
Lots of nice surprises for old school Bond fans. Bardem is a proper weirdo and the creepiest Bond villain yet (get ready for a major surprise with him in the cage).
the cinematography from Roger Deakins is frequently breathtaking, particularly in the Shanghai skyscraper and in the climatic scenes.
The PO 8500 gets one major close up in the CAT, quite cringe worthy, but you don't really get a good look at the AT


----------



## Muddy250

Just back from the cinema. Well.  that is all.


----------



## sager

Hey guys, I thought of starting a new thread but figured that asking the question here might add to the discussion of this gorgeous timepiece.

So, I am about to pull the trigger on the blue AT (my local boutique has it on hold for me) but it seems to not have the Si hairspring. Therefore, my question to you is:

-Does it have the Si?
-Will they fit future ATs with it? and if so, is it worth waiting for that to happen?

Thanks guys I did a search and could not find an answer. Sorry if this has been covered before.


----------



## scamp007

Tell you what I did notice, after all the 'is it a Ti PO or steel or something else' questions we had a while ago, you can't see a watch at all in the final edit of the Shanghai pool scene so I guess we'll never know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## teeritz

dreamomeo said:


> Today is 1 Oct and 2 is release date of sky fall........today is the last night and i watch skyfall in next morning on *1*** ****** ***** or Watch ***** ***** *********** **** or watch ***** **********


As a movie lover, if there's one thing that really ticks me off, it's pirate video, and I don't mean those Johnny Depp/Keira Knightley movies.

Take yer bidness elsewhere, amigo.


----------



## greedymonkey

Michael504 said:


> I know that there are a lot of WIS here who like the idea of Bond switching to an Aqua Terra because it's more of a 'gentleman's watch' and works better with a stylized suit. But I have to admit that it still kind of bothers me that Bond, the antithesis of a Gentle Man, would feel comfortable wearing a gentleman's watch.


Being a spy he needs to blend into many roles and situations, so it seems reasonable. Don't forget the AT is still a sport's watch.


----------



## Kunnp

I just saw "Skyfall"couple of hours ago. My opinion:supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!. Especially the ending!! And talking about the watches.I was really considering buying the PO from SF( I have both PO-s from CR and QoS and I am still waiting for my Skyfall AT), but now I know that I only watch that I want is the AT, beacuse It's just absolutely biiiiiiiiiiiiiitiful and cool !! And it looks pretty thick in film...


----------



## Creepwood

I'm currently in a rather stressful situation, in the middle of a demanding internship which is part of a postgraduate degree course. That internship ends on the 20th of December. If all goes well, I'm planning to reward myself by buying the blue AT and wearing it to the cinema in style on the 23rd of December. Wish me luck


----------



## Kunnp

Good luck !!


----------



## Creepwood

Thanks mate!


----------



## NMGE17

Creepwood said:


> I'm currently in a rather stressful situation, in the middle of a demanding internship which is part of a postgraduate degree course. That internship ends on the 20th of December. If all goes well, I'm planning to reward myself by buying the blue AT and wearing it to the cinema in style on the 23rd of December. Wish me luck


Good luck with this - I hope to see a report of the event to brighten the run up to the festive break.

Nigel


----------



## NMGE17

Saw Skyfall again yesterday. I agree the bystander's watch on the tube could be an SMP300. There are quite a few lingering shots of the AT, but it is generally not so close as the PO. Obviously the AT is also more subtle than the PO. Still thought the film was great and though not IMHO the best ever it is definitely top five.

Nigel


----------



## FOOGauzie

NMGE17 said:


> Saw Skyfall again yesterday. I agree the bystander's watch on the tube could be an SMP300. There are quite a few lingering shots of the AT, but it is generally not so close as the PO. Obviously the AT is also more subtle than the PO. Still thought the film was great and though not IMHO the best ever it is definitely top five.
> 
> Nigel


My thoughts _exactly_...Dunno if anyone mentioned yet (and forgive me if I missed it) but the lovely agent accompanying Bond in the Istanbul chase also wears an AT.


----------



## imranbecks

Jake B said:


> My thoughts _exactly_...Dunno if anyone mentioned yet (and forgive me if I missed it) but the lovely agent accompanying Bond in the Istanbul chase also wears an AT.


Yes she did... Can be seen clearly in the movie too... >>> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Automatic 231.10.30.20.06.001 | Bond Lifestyle


----------



## snakeinthegear

I don't think I'm going to bother with this AT.

I'm convinced Bond will never wear it again. The watch has been poorly marketed and it wasn't even marketed as the Bond watch despite getting more screen time. The Bond watch of the Craig era is the PO and I'm sure it'll be the PO slapped on Craig's wrist for Bond 24 and 25.


----------



## imranbecks

snakeinthegear said:


> I don't think I'm going to bother with this AT.
> 
> I'm convinced Bond will never wear it again. The watch has been poorly marketed and it wasn't even marketed as the Bond watch despite getting more screen time. The Bond watch of the Craig era is the PO and I'm sure it'll be the PO slapped on Craig's wrist for Bond 24 and 25.


Bond watch or not, that AT is still a beautiful timepiece which I still want....


----------



## FOOGauzie

I'm with you, brotha...I've got a bad case of the sweats over this one.


----------



## Tommer45

Just saw the film and as a big fan of the series I'm glad they put some of the Bond back in Bond! Definitely a solid Bond film. As for the watches I was hoping they'd at least give a nice close-up of the AT as they did the PO, but oh well.. you still got to see plenty of it. Of course I had to wear my PO to the movies even though my wife called me a dork. 

Speaking of my PO the bezel ratcheting system has busted and I need to take it in for service.. there is barely any resistance now and even something as light as pulling up my sleeve can turn the bezel. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## acdelco

The film was very good. Nice character development, exploration of themes of new vs. old, focused story, great villain, and fantastic cinematography. As for the blue AT...shown often but not close up. *I saw the AT in person....and let me tell you guys, it is* *magnificent*! As a few have posted...pics don't do the watch justice. A true timeless looker.


----------



## iinsic

I finally got a free day and took in _Skyfall_ at our local Imax theater. First, Imax is the best venue for the bombastics that are a vital part of modern Bond films. Second, the cast assembled for this film was first rate, so combined with excellent direction and cinematography, made it the best Bond film ever aesthetically. Third, Daniel Craig has matched Sean Connery by making the character his own. You really can't compare the two Bonds, except to say they're both better than the rest (and the rest were pretty darn good). Lastly, I LOVED it! _You Only Live Twice_ still is my favorite, but this was the best Bond film of the last 40 years. What a ride!

They also showed a preview for _A Good Day To Die Hard_, featuring a very fit-looking Bruce Willis. Since he's almost 15 years DC's senior, it's easy to believe that DC will look a lot more credible as Bond in his late-50s than poor Roger Moore did.

Oh, and I was wearing my newest PO....

Rob


----------



## Statick

Rob, I had no idea that there Imax screens underwater ;-) It is nice to see that you're diving again, though!



iinsic said:


> Oh, and I was wearing my newest PO....
> 
> Rob
> 
> View attachment 879174


----------



## snakeinthegear

*
007 in Afghanistan. Daniel Craig surprised troops in Camp Bastion today just as they were about to watch Skyfall. *










What watch is that he's wearing?


----------



## Fenix84

planet ocean, bezel looks really black so i m going with 2500


----------



## Crow

To me:

PO 2500...

Edit: Grilled...


----------



## snakeinthegear

Yeah, you guys are right, it's definitely a PO.


----------



## iinsic

Statick said:


> Rob, I had no idea that there Imax screens underwater ;-) It is nice to see that you're diving again, though!


It wouldn't let me use the photo I wanted to (shown below) because it was too big, and the other one already came under the limit. But the underwater shot actually looks more appropriate when discussing a Bond movie. Incidentally, that underwater photo was taken off Point of Rocks at Siesta Beach, but with snorkel gear. We're hoping to get back into scuba in the spring with a drive down to Pennekamp. Fingers crossed! :-!

Rob


----------



## imranbecks

The PO is seen clearly in the movie during the digger scene... Well I was just watching Quantum of Solace and noticed that the PO used in that movie was seen for an even longer time during the scene when Bond arrives at the hotel in Haiti breaking entry into the room... I counted at least 7 secs of obvious "in your face" product placement for Omega.... Didn't realize how clear and long the shot was till I played it on Blu Ray..hahaha..


----------



## Flex1493

Well I'm must say I'm very happy with my piece.


----------



## NMGE17

I tried on the Skyfall AT at the boutique on Saturday. The blue is amazing and varies from quite bright blue to almost black as you turn your wrist. A little small on the wrist perhaps after taking off my Bond GMT, and being used to 41-42mm watches, but still very tempting.



















Nigel


----------



## iinsic

NMGE17 said:


> I tried on the Skyfall AT at the boutique on Saturday. The blue is amazing and varies from quite bright blue to almost black as you turn your wrist. A little small on the wrist perhaps after taking off my Bond GMT, and being used to 41-42mm watches, but still very tempting.
> 
> Nigel


Nigel, I think the appearance of the watch on DC's wrist in the film points up a little-discussed fact: Whilst Craig is very fit, he's not at all burly. I'd be surprised if his wrists were much more than 6" or so. That's probably why so many thought his 42mm PO was an XL, and how - at least in the early days of this thread - the conventional wisdom was that the AT could not possibly be "just" 38.5mm.

I've almost an 8" wrist, and I never wear my 41.5 AT because it just looks too big (my wife actually thought it the same size as my short-lived DSSD). Of course, if I had the same well-thatched manly wrists as you, it might look better on me, too. ;-)

Rob


----------



## NMGE17

Well my wrist is barely above 7''. I think it was more what I am used to rather than actual size. My wife was with me and thought it looked great on me and might on her too, but refused to try it.

Nigel


----------



## iinsic

NMGE17 said:


> Well my wrist is barely above 7''. I think it was more what I am used to rather than actual size. My wife was with me and thought it looked great on me and might on her too, but refused to try it.
> 
> Nigel


Well, that ... _and_ your more-manly wrists. :-!


----------



## Kunnp

Nigel I think taht it looks superb!! I'm still waiting for my Aqua Terra and I was considering bying Skyfall PO as my next watch, but now I think that my next watch will be The Moonwatch. I have the QoS PO(sry I don't know the ref nr) and I think that the SF PO is absolutely beautiful.


----------

